# OFFICIAL 2013 Mini Secret Reaper Round 2 Sign Up and Discussion



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Count me in. pming you now.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Me too! Me too!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

sweet glad to have you both in for round two


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

I want in on this one! Will pm my details when i get home. So excited!!


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

Love it. I could do these year round.


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

Pumpkinqueen29 and I are both in. PM's will be coming soon.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Sweet i am so excited guys this one will rock even more whoot whoot


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

sweet our list is growing


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Im n..i think..im to lazy to write my likes right now though..lol


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

i felt lazy writing out my list too, but gosh darn i went and did it and here it is!!!!

LIKES:
Vampires
werewolf
Halloween theme-ish jewlry
witches
out door props
life-size props
Unverisal Monsters (sp?)
skulls
grim reapers
halloween themes nails and makeup
coffins
vampires
potions bottles
hauntes houses
really good pictures of haunted graveyards
candles
skeletons 
Gothic
spells books
wands
I am always liking to do Halloween theme cakes and cupcakes and cookies too if fit the themes
tombstones
creepy stuff
ghost/horror stories
horror movies that must have CC/subtitles
dead roses
vampires stories (scary, funny, love)
vampires
jewlery
halloween cookbooks


DISLIKES:
cutesy, gory, clowns, gross stuff, bugs

Warning!!! subject due to change anytime!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I sign up for it by the way. LOL!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

please ingor the first post. Wrong place to post and I somewhat corrected it. LOL!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

im just gonna cut and paste someones..lol


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

hmmm..okay I will do it..dang......

LIKES:

scarecrows
masks (scary)
love vintage things
scary pumpkins
spiders
black cats
lanterns
ravens
crows
bluebirds
oops..how did that get in there?
books...i like Stephen King..a new ones out..hint hint..Ive not read under the dome yet either
wow, i am being SPECIFIC
Lights
candles..those ones everyone makes but I havn't made any ever..lol
skeletons
tombstones
wigs..lol, yeh for props..not me
I love hand made items..



okay these are not DISLIKES but things I would never use..

no babies
no bloody things
no body pieces
no dead things in jars
no inside decor
no potion bottles
no purple stuff
no glitter
no cute
no clowns
no snakes and bugs..unless its spiders
no jewelry

okay im sounding to picky..so I will stop..really I will be okay with anything  Maybe it would have been easier to say..I like scary, but not gory and I don't do inside decor?


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

oh crap..NOWHINING, you made me do the wrong place too..lmao! please also ignore mine :/


----------



## Silver Lady (Jul 12, 2011)

just so you know... NOWHINING is laughing her butt off.



Kelloween said:


> oh crap..NOWHINING, you made me do the wrong place too..lmao! please also ignore mine :/


----------



## Silver Lady (Jul 12, 2011)

I am in! and I didnt even posted it in the wrong thread either. LOL!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

lol, its all her fault!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

do not blame me!!! Its not my fault that I did not read the thread correctly before posting the thread. hahahha


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

lol, well, i was following the leader!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

you are gonna get me in trouble here! hahahah


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

LOL you guys crack me up


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

ok,,, you talked me into it,, and this will go right up until the big reaper,, so will be a good filler!!! will pm you


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

I remember two members that missed out on the first mini reaper (Bethany and Alkonost). I see that Bethany made this one and I pm'd Alkonost. So if you remember anyone else that wanted in but missed the deadline last time please message them and let them know.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

yay my name is on the list! now to wait OH so patiently for the next week until the stalking commences. i was in big lots yesterday looking for rat bedding and i just couldnt help strolling up to the seasonal wall, just out of habit. totally wasnt expecting to see any halloween decorations out since its obviously waaaaaaaaay too early but still left disappointed. my favorite stores are always depressing when theres no exciting halloween stuff for sale. but i did remind hubby that things would be up in 2 months, that gets me excited enough.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

I need to check my work calendar before I commit to anything, but I'll play if I can manage it.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ondeko said:


> I need to check my work calendar before I commit to anything, but I'll play if I can manage it.


sweet hope you can whoot


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I could use a victim now. I am moody and grouchy at the hubby and the world. Take pity on me and give me chocolate... I mean a victim please!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Hey nowhining, I just ate a chocolate brownie and thought of you. Hope your evening is going well. 

I had so much fun with the 1st mini-reaper, I think I too shall join in again!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Thank you sweetie.



Paint It Black said:


> Hey nowhining, I just ate a chocolate brownie and thought of you. Hope your evening is going well.
> 
> I had so much fun with the 1st mini-reaper, I think I too shall join in again!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Inside of me is a skinny woman screaming to get out,
I can usually shut the b1tch up with chocolate!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Paint It Black said:


> Hey nowhining, I just ate a chocolate brownie and thought of you. Hope your evening is going well.
> 
> I had so much fun with the 1st mini-reaper, I think I too shall join in again!


yaaaa we are going to have pb in this one too whoot


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I am so in. Fine tuning my likes/dislikes! I will try to get them ready in the morning!


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm interested! I would love to try this now that I have a little more free time. I've been involved in the past in these events.


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

I'm in! I was sad when I realized I missed the first mini-reaper.


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Alas, you got me. Dear everyone: don't freak out! I'm leaving and won't be on, but I'll be back by the first and will have a killer package ready and out ontime.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Sidnami said:


> I'm interested! I would love to try this now that I have a little more free time. I've been involved in the past in these events.


just send me a pm with all the information listed in this thread and your in


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Hmm....been flippy-floppy-ing on this one. In ? Out ? I so want to.... But Hmm..then the big reaper.... Hmm. Should I ---Shouldn't I?

Oh heck a zillion reasons why I shouldn't...but I'm going to do it anyway......So.....Here comes my PM Saki Girl. It's just too much fun to sit out.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

sweet we are getting a great group so excited about this.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

BUMP. but with an important message.......
Just don't rely on the list that comes with the private message Sakigirl sends you, check the like/dislike page as well, some of us including me adds things to the list that we remember we might need or someone else list it and we like the way they think. So doing the stalking and lurking to get to know your victim well.

Can I start picketing outside Saki's home begging for my victim yet?


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

glad you said it because my likes and dislikes list i PM'd her was pretty small but last years reaper i kept adding stuff to my list until the victims were assigned. and even after that i think i still added to it lol.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I also like your idea Mariposa0283 of including a pinterest site,, I did not do that yet, but I did start following you on pinterest!!  I will have to add my halloween page to my list, and I also keep adding to my list on the thread,


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

yea i saw you started following me, i think im stalking you on there now as well. lol


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

So how do you find eachother on Pinterest? I think some people from here follow me...


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

i posted my pinterest link on the likes/dislikes thread, well the link to my halloween board anyways. and its pretty easy to figure out who is who when someone new starts following my boards.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Bethany said:


> So how do you find eachother on Pinterest? I think some people from here follow me...


this is me

http://pinterest.com/kel2242/boards/


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

lol i was going through your boards "oh this is one i'd like" *click follow* about 100 times.. then "ah screw it" *follow all*

heres my pinterest link for anyone who wants to start following me and doesnt want to mess with checking the other thread. http://pinterest.com/mariposa0283/boards/

fair warning though, i pin a LOT of harry potter and doctor who crap. lol


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

OH, I'll add mine to my list. Kelloween I'm following 1 or 2 of your boards. 

http://pinterest.com/bsmithglobig/boards/
Here's me. You can see some of my cakes (cake decorator) & my Halloween decorations from previous years.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Everyone did such an amazing job with the last Mini Reaper, I'm thinking I need to join in on this one. I need to get my likes and dislikes in order before I send the PM tho. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Bethany said:


> OH, I'll add mine to my list. Kelloween I'm following 1 or 2 of your boards.
> 
> http://pinterest.com/bsmithglobig/boards/
> Here's me. You can see some of my cakes (cake decorator) & my Halloween decorations from previous years.


Thank you! I just followed all of yours..the cakes are great, I'm looking at your Halloween now! I have so much on my board you would think thats all I did..lol


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

OK, I'm in. I just sent a PM to Saki.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

another great mini reaper we are going to have for sure


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I am game!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Logged in here today for the first time in a couple of months and saw this thread first. It's meant to be. Count me in.  I'll PM you shortly.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I have pinterest too. I have been looking for some ideas.  http://pinterest.com/deafone8/boards/


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Love how the list of victims is growing!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

we need more victims.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Just sent my PM and added my "wish list" to the Likes and dislike thread!! Getting excited about this!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

NOWHINING said:


> I have pinterest too. I have been looking for some ideas.  http://pinterest.com/deafone8/boards/


I am now your follower//hope you don't think I am gonna send you a cake (like the one in your pins!) if I get your name..hmmm I think I will, just to see how messy it gets from here to there, cause I owe you for making me type my list in the wrong place!..hehehehe!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

getting a great list of peeps whoot going to be another great one


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Well ohMgeee!

I saw this a few days ago and thought I had imagined it! But NO, it IS real! I thought about it, should I or shouldn't I??? 

Well...

I have decided to be IN! Will pm ya soon Saki, thanks for this! I just love making stuff for fellow haunters who will love it!


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Sure, I wanna do it!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

this is fun, a mini reaper, but don't forget the regular reaper coming up , sign up begins in about a month!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> this is fun, a mini reaper, but don't forget the regular reaper coming up , sign up begins in about a month!


cant wait that will rock i will be in for sure .


----------



## MissHalloween (Jan 5, 2013)

what is the difference between the "mini reaper" and the "regular reaper"?


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

MissHalloween said:


> what is the difference between the "mini reaper" and the "regular reaper"?



Mostly drunks and glitter bombs and harassing Bethene with chants of victim! victim! victimmmm! as we stalk her house! It is the same concept with a $20 dollar range and since it goes into the beginning of Halloween season (for those who have not been on much) it tends to be bigger. Same fun as these.


Would love to join you guys but started a new job this week and for the next 6 weeks the training schedule is eating my life! Will be watching and waiting to catch up to you all in the regular reap. Thanks for doing this again Saki!


----------



## MissHalloween (Jan 5, 2013)

hey brimstone i'm earning my mba and starting a new class in a week and a half and i'm still doing mini reaper! SO THERE! you have no excuse not to join in the fun!  lol. lol just kidding (kinda sorta). i am busy but making up a halloween box for someone who "gets" me is irresistible. in my town, i'm the "weird" halloween lady so how nice it will be to exchange gifts amongst those who get it. i tried to explain this to my best friend today and i told her it is a "secret santa" for halloween people. she was not impressed and did not understand it. 

thanks for answering my question though! i was wondering what the differences were and my goodness, going back to the last "mini" reaper the gifts are so extravagant. especially yours br1mston3! i am somewhat intimidated but it's too late now, i've already signed up. so work, work, work it is for me. i must make a nice gift for my victim! 





BR1MSTON3 said:


> Mostly drunks and glitter bombs and harassing Bethene with chants of victim! victim! victimmmm! as we stalk her house! It is the same concept with a $20 dollar range and since it goes into the beginning of Halloween season (for those who have not been on much) it tends to be bigger. Same fun as these.
> 
> 
> Would love to join you guys but started a new job this week and for the next 6 weeks the training schedule is eating my life! Will be watching and waiting to catch up to you all in the regular reap. Thanks for doing this again Saki!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

MissHalloween said:


> hey brimstone i'm earning my mba and starting a new class in a week and a half and i'm still doing mini reaper! SO THERE! you have no excuse not to join in the fun!  lol. lol just kidding (kinda sorta). i am busy but making up a halloween box for someone who "gets" me is irresistible. in my town, i'm the "weird" halloween lady so how nice it will be to exchange gifts amongst those who get it. i tried to explain this to my best friend today and i told her it is a "secret santa" for halloween people. she was not impressed and did not understand it.
> 
> thanks for answering my question though! i was wondering what the differences were and my goodness, going back to the last "mini" reaper the gifts are so extravagant. especially yours br1mston3! i am somewhat intimidated but it's too late now, i've already signed up. so work, work, work it is for me. i must make a nice gift for my victim! [/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## MissHalloween (Jan 5, 2013)

thanks br1mston3! at this time of year, new halloween pickings are scarce. so i think (at least where i live) finding new halloween items is next to impossible. any reaper gifts must be either homemade or pulled from my massive stash of halloween goodies!

i tried to dedicate two walk in closets to my halloween downstairs, but my son now says he's coming home for the summer. i'm happy to have the boy home but i have now lost my "halloween closets". 




BR1MSTON3 said:


> MissHalloween said:
> 
> 
> > hey brimstone i'm earning my mba and starting a new class in a week and a half and i'm still doing mini reaper! SO THERE! you have no excuse not to join in the fun!  lol. lol just kidding (kinda sorta). i am busy but making up a halloween box for someone who "gets" me is irresistible. in my town, i'm the "weird" halloween lady so how nice it will be to exchange gifts amongst those who get it. i tried to explain this to my best friend today and i told her it is a "secret santa" for halloween people. she was not impressed and did not understand it.
> ...


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I am getting excited! And anxious for my victim! We need auditor here to pour us drinks to pass the time till the real fun begins!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

warp that cake up very good you hear me!!?? LMBO!




Kelloween said:


> I am now your follower//hope you don't think I am gonna send you a cake (like the one in your pins!) if I get your name..hmmm I think I will, just to see how messy it gets from here to there, cause I owe you for making me type my list in the wrong place!..hehehehe!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I could really use a drink... and chocolate! mean while... victim?



beautifulnightmare said:


> I am getting excited! And anxious for my victim! We need auditor here to pour us drinks to pass the time till the real fun begins!


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

YEAH!!! I missed round one by two days so it seems only right that I get into this one with just a few days to spare! I am so excited.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

only a few more days to join in


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

patiently waiting....


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

bumping it up!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Have till tuesday june 11 by Noon pasific time to sign up if you would like to join in


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Kelloween said:


> patiently waiting....


funny.... I want my victim NOW!!!!! Saki.girl you hear me ? NOW. ok Please.

Tomorrow is the day. I also am waiting, meanwhile house is clean and laundry is done so I can spend the rest of the week stalking.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

LadySherry said:


> funny.... I want my victim NOW!!!!! Saki.girl you hear me ? NOW. ok Please.
> 
> Tomorrow is the day. I also am waiting, meanwhile house is clean and laundry is done so I can spend the rest of the week stalking.


i am safe your not making gliter bombs haha


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Less than 24 hrs to go! Victim!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

OOOOoooooo just saw the ups truck go by, Oh wait its too early for my reaper gift. Darn it, I was ready.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

LadySherry said:


> OOOOoooooo just saw the ups truck go by, Oh wait its too early for my reaper gift. Darn it, I was ready.


That's too funny. I kinda just did the same thing.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

beautifulnightmare said:


> Less than 24 hrs to go! Victim!


woohoo! so excited.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Ya'll are freaking me out!  I hope I can do this secret reaper thing justice!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Me too..because my creative juices are in a slump..I have been painting all week on one thing and its almost ready..to go in the trash!! Does this ever happen to anyone else..no matter what ya work on, it sucks..then the next month you can whip out 50 things??


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Kelloween said:


> Me too..because my creative juices are in a slump..I have been painting all week on one thing and its almost ready..to go in the trash!! Does this ever happen to anyone else..no matter what ya work on, it sucks..then the next month you can whip out 50 things??


Omg I can so relate there is times no matter what I do a peaice looks bad and more I try more it blows then like you say can whip out a ton of stuff. Luckly it dose not happen often but when it dose oh man


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bethany said:


> Ya'll are freaking me out!  I hope I can do this secret reaper thing justice!


You can once you get your victim you will be creating like made and finaly tell your self stop of the box will fill whole ups truck by its self lol


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

We are house sitting right now until sat or sun. then we go back to the RV park for a couple weeks, then to house sit for another couple.  Then back to the RV Park for a couple weeks and then home to Ohio for a visit. When I find out who my victim is, i'm going to have to do my shopping then pack what I need to complete stuff to take to the next house sitting job.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Darn! Thought today was deadline and we would get victims tomorrow....the waiting ! Ugh. I want to stalk someone now!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

soon my dear reapers soon


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Araniella said:


> Darn! Thought today was deadline and we would get victims tomorrow....the waiting ! Ugh. I want to stalk someone now!


So go do it. I've been stalking people since I signed up. By the time I get a victim I should have at least a general idea of what I want to make for just about anyone who signed up. My wife thinks I just like to stalk people.

Kelloween--I know exactly how you feel. I spent most of yesterday wrecking a bunch of perfectly good art supplies. Every time I tried to "fix" a problem I just made it worse. I finally gave up I disgust. I'll try again tonight.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Ohhhh I've been stalking some.....


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

ME? Aww that is soo sweet! you have been stalking me!



Araniella said:


> Ohhhh I've been stalking some.....


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

25 so far!! Come on all you last minute creeps! uhh I mean "peeps"  Let's get this party started!! You will be disappointed if you don't sign up!!! Come join the fun!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Almost victim time whoot


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

who is mine? who is mine???


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Only a few more hrs


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Standing by!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Ok lets see. Noon Saki's time is 2pm my time. Got to make sure all work stuff done so when I get back from lunch I can begin stalking provided Saki is on her game. LOL.
Hurry up father time I NEED my victim.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh she is on her game for sure lol 
3 hrs whoot


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Saki.Girl said:


> Oh she is on her game for sure lol
> 3 hrs whoot


I have no doubt.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Oohh....almost time!!!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

ALMOST! Just a few more hours! Must hold on!

Victim!
Victim!
Victim!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

This day is dragging by! Victim!
I'm trying to keep busy! RedruM! Oops!
I mean: VIC-TIM!

All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy!

VIC-TIM!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Victim! Victim! Victim!
Victim! Victim!
Victim!

Victim!
Victim! Victim! 
Victim! Victim! Victim!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Its 12 o'clock somewhere....I keep checking...


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

I am passing my time by stalking ALL OF YOU!! MWWAAAHAAAAHAAAAAA


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

close enough the mini reaper sign up is closed time to get victims sent out whoot pm's coming


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

wooooooooooooohooooooooooooooo!!!!!!

gonna stalk the forums till i get my PM! cant freaking wait


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Let the stalking begin..........


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

ohhhhhhhh, thats so funny..I knew I was gonna get who I got!!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Oooohhhhh Who'd you get???!!!




Kelloween said:


> ohhhhhhhh, thats so funny..I knew I was gonna get who I got!!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

VIC-TIM!
VIC-TIM!
VIC-TIM!
VIC-TIM!
VIC-TIM!
VIC-TIM!
VIC-TIM!
VIC-TIM!
VIC-TIM!
VIC-TIM!

please


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Araniella said:


> Oooohhhhh Who'd you get???!!!


I can't tell!!! lol


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Reminder...... just don't use the list in the pm that Saki sends you. My victim has more listed on the likes/dislike thread. Double check it. It will give you more ideas.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

LadySherry said:


> Reminder...... just don't use the list in the pm that Saki sends you. My victim has more listed on the likes/dislike thread. Double check it. It will give you more ideas.


You must have me! Hahahaha


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

muahahahahaha


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Yippeeeee!!! I have a victim!!!!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I am lost..mine is harder than me..lol...now I'm skeerrrrrrrrred!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

I have to tell you...there were one or two that would have scared me if I got them. But maybe when you start poking around inspiration will strike.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Kelloween said:


> I am lost..mine is harder than me..lol...now I'm skeerrrrrrrrred!


Don't be skeereed. go with your heart.
Pm me maybe I can help you secretly.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

How you know I don't have you?? lmao..I am visiting everyones profile so mine won't know I went to theirs!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Kelloween said:


> How you know I don't have you?? lmao..I am visiting everyones profile so mine won't know I went to theirs!


Because I am easy. I like just about everything. LOL


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

LOL Easy Sherry! I would have been scared to get me, and mine sounds kinda like me..I'm gonna message you in a bit!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Oooh, I have a most EXCELLENT victim! Now to draw up some evil plans, bwa-ha-ha!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok peeps all the vicitms have been sent whoot if you need any help feel free to pm me and i can find out information for you


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

this is gonna be difficult. lol


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Hmmmmm??? This could be tricky......


----------



## Silver Lady (Jul 12, 2011)

Got my VICTIM!!! Now, let's see.....(rubbing hands together) What can I make.....


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

I have my first victim! I have so many great ideas and have been working on a few projects of late that I think my victim will love.....I also got a great idea for my victim from their list of likes/dislikes today. Will work on it this weekend. Probably finish it since I have a class starting next week....haha ha hahahahah insert evil laugh here.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

My first Reap!! I went to a couple thrift stores today to pass the time. On the way home a Horrible storm rolled in. Just as I am checking to see who my Victim is, THE POWER GOES OUT!!!  Had to wait until after 5 p.m. when the power came back on.. 
Let the fun begin!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

so excited to do this get me really ready for the big reaper let the fun start whoot


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

this is going to be so difficult without the stores carrying any halloween stuff so im really gonna have to get creative lol. and my crafting stocks are pretty skimpy since i only crafted for about a week before i realized its way too expensive of a hobby and going to be too complicated when i live so far away from any crafting supply stores. im definitely in for a challenge with this reaping.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Just so you know. I am easy to buyt if you have me! 



Kelloween said:


> I am lost..mine is harder than me..lol...now I'm skeerrrrrrrrred!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I really have to think about my Victim.. Some ideas buttttttttt you know how that goes...


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

NOWHINING said:


> I really have to think about my Victim.. Some ideas buttttttttt you know how that goes...


I know what you mean..I want to make what I like..and that does'nt mean my person will...lol..I have been searching and bothering Saki for 2 hours now and am still nowhere..how long do we have, till July 26?


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Let all the stalking begin! Mwah-ha-ha!


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh, I came across a craft idea for my wonderful victim!!! I sure wish I could ask a question, though..... I am going shopping tomorrow for supplies.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

chinclub said:


> Oh, I came across a craft idea for my wonderful victim!!! I sure wish I could ask a question, though..... I am going shopping tomorrow for supplies.


you can just pm me the questions and i can ask for you


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

My victim is going to be a little bit of a challenge as well... But I'm up for it... I think.. lol


----------



## The-Dullahan (Feb 26, 2011)

Looks like I may have misses this round. My computer has died and I have had only my mobile for the last week or so and will continue this way for a bit.

Guess I'll just have to go all out for October.


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

Mariposa there is nothing out here, either. But I am guessing if you are anything like me you have a stockpile! I load up on things after Halloween and also make crafts year round. I am a thrift store geek so I am always on the lookout for something I can transform. In fact I just picked up something last week that I am going to use to create something for my victim. Funny how things work out that way. I know you will do a super job...I am scared my victim won't like my gifts, but oh well. It is fun and I think we all enjoy it. 



mariposa0283 said:


> this is going to be so difficult without the stores carrying any halloween stuff so im really gonna have to get creative lol. and my crafting stocks are pretty skimpy since i only crafted for about a week before i realized its way too expensive of a hobby and going to be too complicated when i live so far away from any crafting supply stores. im definitely in for a challenge with this reaping.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

The-Dullahan said:


> Looks like I may have misses this round. My computer has died and I have had only my mobile for the last week or so and will continue this way for a bit.
> 
> Guess I'll just have to go all out for October.


 Sorry you missed this round.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

nope, no stockpile. i only started decorating last year since i was finally in a place that i was able to decorate.


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

yeah, i was in a small space too until just last year....so i hear ya!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

mariposa0283 said:


> nope, no stockpile. i only started decorating last year since i was finally in a place that i was able to decorate.


Mariposa, all my stuff is in a HUGE storage unit. Thrift stores are my favorite. I look at everything in terms of what I can do with it for Halloween when I go shopping at them. Dollar Tree has some great inexpensive craft items to complete items too!


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

The-Dullahan said:


> Looks like I may have misses this round. My computer has died and I have had only my mobile for the last week or so and will continue this way for a bit.
> 
> Guess I'll just have to go all out for October.


Keep an eye out for the big Secret Reaper. I think they start getting it organized around the end of june.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ondeko said:


> Keep an eye out for the big Secret Reaper. I think they start getting it organized around the end of june.


ya that is what i think too can not wait to go all out on that one too  

sorry we missed you Dullahan


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I will be watching from the side lines. Most likely I will be kicking myself for not joining in; however, while this was getting started, I couldn't think of a thing unique I could do this round. I can't wait to see all the creative things you guys come up with. I'll just wait patiently until the big reaper.This will be fun to watch.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Yay - the hunt begins....


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

got two of the many prjects started last night and this weekend plan on working on more of your goodies my dear victim


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

dear victim, i may be a little behind getting things put together for your package, but i promise patience will pay off... unless you dont like it then it wont.. but hopefully you do like what i have planned.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Im gonna be slow also..I HAVE to finish my selling stuff first, then its gonna take me time to make what im making..so I won't be the "speedy Bee" in this one!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

thankfully she gave us a month and a half to get the packages out lol.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Found some great things at Goodwill today for my victim. Now to spooky them up.


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh, my pretty................I have been WATCHING you!!! You are going to be a delicious, delicious victim. Your rewards are in the making...It won't be long now dearie!


----------



## The-Dullahan (Feb 26, 2011)

No worries. I'll be back in time for the BIG one.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

oh dear victim gathered more goodies today for your gift


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Well, I was out of town when I got my victim, so I have mostly been jotting down ideas at this point. What fun!


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

PIB anyone would be lucky to have you as a reaper... 



Paint It Black said:


> Well, I was out of town when I got my victim, so I have mostly been jotting down ideas at this point. What fun!


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

I am having great fun making my gift....Ara and Saki can I be your victims too?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

working hard on creating


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

I know the cut off date was yesterday, can you add me


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

still me in a creative block


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I found something at a thrift store to use to make one of my gifts,, brain storming on the rest,, 

WednesdayAdams,, ,love the "dearie" you are channeling Rumplestilskin on Once Upon a time! 

Kelloween,, hope you block breaks, it is hard when you get stuck for idea;s. Some times a trip to Etsy breaks the block loose,, I get alot of ideas there


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bl00d said:


> I know the cut off date was yesterday, can you add me


sorry i have already handed out victims

but good news is the big reaper will be doing sign ups soon from what i here so you can get in on that one


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

You can ask me anything since I am your victim (LOL!) 



chinclub said:


> Oh, I came across a craft idea for my wonderful victim!!! I sure wish I could ask a question, though..... I am going shopping tomorrow for supplies.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Dont worry, I will love everything you make for me! 



mariposa0283 said:


> dear victim, i may be a little behind getting things put together for your package, but i promise patience will pay off... unless you dont like it then it wont.. but hopefully you do like what i have planned.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

OH! GOODY! I hope you enjoy making my gift! 



wednesdayaddams said:


> Oh, my pretty................I have been WATCHING you!!! You are going to be a delicious, delicious victim. Your rewards are in the making...It won't be long now dearie!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

okay. I made my son and my newphew dig in the attic and bring down billion totes full of Halloween Goodies so Silver Lady and I can dig through what we can use, make, or plan for our victims.

Plotting.... thinking... scheming.... and making a mess.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

NOWHINING is killing me!! LOL If everyone has her who has us!!   There is NO WAY i am digging through the main storage unit. I will have to post a pic some time soon!! 
Saki, your skeleton made me giggle. My mind was in the gutter.  The phrase "his nutty friends hanging around" came to my mind. LMBO


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bethany said:


> NOWHINING is killing me!! LOL If everyone has her who has us!!   There is NO WAY i am digging through the main storage unit. I will have to post a pic some time soon!!
> Saki, your skeleton made me giggle. My mind was in the gutter.  The phrase "his nutty friends hanging around" came to my mind. LMBO


haha ya i noticed that after i posted lol but did not want to give away what the whole thing was haha


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Thought I would mention this only because people always say "man I meant to do that". REMINDER.... Like teasers sent before the actual reaper gift sent.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh my dearest victim,

I have stalked you and looked at everything that is you and have decided to make you the following:
@#)(*$(#& and 2 of @)(*%&#*%&* and maybe a few of )@([email protected]$*(%&*&*(&*(. Dang keyboard must be acting up it would not like me type what I was making for you. Oh well I guess you will have to wait til the box arrives. MUAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

LadySherry said:


> Thought I would mention this only because people always say "man I meant to do that". REMINDER.... Like teasers sent before the actual reaper gift sent.


and someone cant remmber had a great idea sign the items you make


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Kelloween--I feel your pain. I have a fair coming up at the end of June and again at the end of July and I need to be making inventory for them--but I'd much rather be working on stuff for my victim. Luckily the ship date is still relatively far away.


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Ok, so I need a certain something for the thing I want to make for my victim. I went to every store I could think of yesterday and nothing!!  I WILL FIND IT THOUGH....even if I have to steal one.  Anything for my victim.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Hmmm, I'm torn on what to make for my victim. I have to settle on an idea so I can get started this weekend!


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

Insert evil witches cackle here.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr........yeh me again..still blank....


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I am sorry to say I don't have a single idea.
I have MANY!! LOL 
I've only just began my victim....
Do you like cookies?


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Bethany said:


> I am sorry to say I don't have a single idea.
> I have MANY!! LOL
> I've only just began my victim....
> Do you like cookies?


Why yes I do Bethany. Choc chip and oatmeal raisin. NO NUTS please.


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Around here the nuttier the better, to fit right in. I adore cookies, thank you for asking


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

hope my victim like choc mmmm


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

i love chocolate!


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

i love cookies bethany. the more the better.  no raisins please.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Peanut butter...may get me motivated??


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh wow, Saki!! Are those strawberries inside?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

chinclub said:


> Oh wow, Saki!! Are those strawberries inside?


yep sure are so easy and fun to make


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Now, I have the munchies.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow! Saki those skull strawberries are awesome. I think you should mail some to everyone that's playing this round.

For the record, I love cookies, just not chocolate chip. Haven't had one in nearly 28 years.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I LOVE chocolate!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

i love cookies (chocolate chip) and chocolate covered strawberries!

still havent started on anything for my victim. im a terrible terrible reaper, but i have a few ideas swimming around. just have to wait for another paycheck to buy supplies and get busy making.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

hehehehehehehehheheheheeehehehehehehhe




Bethany said:


> NOWHINING is killing me!! LOL If everyone has her who has us!!   There is NO WAY i am digging through the main storage unit. I will have to post a pic some time soon!!
> Saki, your skeleton made me giggle. My mind was in the gutter.  The phrase "his nutty friends hanging around" came to my mind. LMBO


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Ohh...I soo know what I want to do for my victim. I just hope I can pull it off. I am soo excited!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

awww how sweet! you really do love me!!!!



chinclub said:


> Ok, so I need a certain something for the thing I want to make for my victim. I went to every store I could think of yesterday and nothing!!  I WILL FIND IT THOUGH....even if I have to steal one.  Anything for my victim.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Only a hr more off work and can go home and do more crating for my victim come on 3 get here


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

why yes i like cookies 



Bethany said:


> I am sorry to say I don't have a single idea.
> I have MANY!! LOL
> I've only just began my victim....
> Do you like cookies?


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

ohhhh that looks soooo YUMMIE!!!! DROOLING HERE!



Saki.Girl said:


> hope my victim like choc mmmm


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Started getting some materials together today....


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Okay guys I need to vent here... I am MAD as HELL! Some of you know I am deaf and I have you know I am very healthy abnormal woman with a family and big love for Halloween. The story is Spookyone my sister also Deaf wanted me to check out a comment made on FB through our Best Cuz (BBF) Our cuz is mad as well and had us checking the comment made on FB. This woman's son "MAY" be deaf and wanted to know how she can get iPad for her son for communcation purposes. Which set my sister and me off. Spookyone and I have a hard enough time dealing with me Deaf and the last thing we need is some poor excuse for snob looking for easy way out. See... that is NO NO! The Deaf Culture can be a beatuiful thing and we do not need parent looking for easy way out and not help the child what he or she needs. For Heaven's sake show some respect!. Okay I am done venting.

Sooooooooo what you guys making for me???


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I love what you are planning for me! 



Paint It Black said:


> Started getting some materials together today....


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

NOWHINING said:


> Okay guys I need to vent here... I am MAD as HELL! Some of you know I am deaf and I have you know I am very healthy abnormal woman with a family and big love for Halloween. The story is Spookyone my sister also Deaf wanted me to check out a comment made on FB through our Best Cuz (BBF) Our cuz is mad as well and had us checking the comment made on FB. This woman's son "MAY" be deaf and wanted to know how she can get iPad for her son for communcation purposes. Which set my sister and me off. Spookyone and I have a hard enough time dealing with me Deaf and the last thing we need is some poor excuse for snob looking for easy way out. See... that is NO NO! The Deaf Culture can be a beatuiful thing and we do not need parent looking for easy way out and not help the child what he or she needs. For Heaven's sake show some respect!. Okay I am done venting.
> 
> Sooooooooo what you guys making for me???


has she not heard of sign language and lip reading? i agree with you. that kid does not need an ipad for communication. thats just the lazy way of getting things done. plenty of parents managed for hundreds of years without an ipad or other electronic device to help them communicate with their deaf children. 


i would tell you, but then i'd have to kill you. and we dont want that. so you'll just have to wait and see. oh wait, am i your reaper? oh jeez, i just dont know!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

ohh now you are just being a tease! Come on tell me what ya making?

woman comment to sorry she was sorry and I of course chew her butt out. Made me feel better. iPad? Come on. She was trying to get that for herself! 



mariposa0283 said:


> has she not heard of sign language and lip reading? i agree with you. that kid does not need an ipad for communication. thats just the lazy way of getting things done. plenty of parents managed for hundreds of years without an ipad or other electronic device to help them communicate with their deaf children.
> 
> 
> i would tell you, but then i'd have to kill you. and we dont want that. so you'll just have to wait and see. oh wait, am i your reaper? oh jeez, i just dont know!


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

I didn't know that about you. Sign language is a a beautiful language. I have always wanted to learn it.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm speechless and if you all knew me personally, you would know that is VERY RARE!!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

NOWHINING said:


> ohh now you are just being a tease! Come on tell me what ya making?
> 
> woman comment to sorry she was sorry and I of course chew her butt out. Made me feel better. iPad? Come on. She was trying to get that for herself!


im making a little bit of everything. muahahaha

have you seen that stupid ipad on the potty thing they have for potty training kids now a days? i just had to shake my head and roll my eyes when i saw it. people need to stop using electronic baby sitters and go back to raising their children the good old fashioned way. this is getting way out of hand! 8 year olds with iphones... come on now! give me a break.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

The kids don't know how to talk to someone. Don't know how to communicate, let alone write a letter or SPELL!! Now they're not even going to know how to sign their name because they are not teaching cursive writing any more!  It's bad enough that they cannot count change or know the value of money. They feel they are ENTITLED to everything. My daughter is 20 and thinks she was deprived because she didn't get tennis lessons, horseback riding lessons, swimming lessons & dance lessons like the kid across the street who was 5 year younger. 
OK I'm off my soapbox now. 

So think I'm going to bake some Oatmeal Cinnamon chip cookies tomorrow....


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

if i give you my bananas will you make my nanner bread while you're at it? lol


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Now you know. LOL! you can check out YOUTUBE for ASL. I am told it was easy trying to learn that way. But if you want a ASL Book..... try from Amazon.... *Talking with Your Hands, Listening with Your Eyes *by Gabriel Grayson . I have checked out this book and it is the best book I have ever come cross. It is on my Wish List to get it soon when school starts back up again. Yes ASL is beautiful thing to learn.



chinclub said:


> I didn't know that about you. Sign language is a a beautiful language. I have always wanted to learn it.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

are you kidding me? No I have not seen it. I have Nook Color that my Mother Silver Lady sold from me to look at Pinterest (LOL). I really dont care about iPad so I never bother to look at them. 



mariposa0283 said:


> im making a little bit of everything. muahahaha
> 
> have you seen that stupid ipad on the potty thing they have for potty training kids now a days? i just had to shake my head and roll my eyes when i saw it. people need to stop using electronic baby sitters and go back to raising their children the good old fashioned way. this is getting way out of hand! 8 year olds with iphones... come on now! give me a break.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I find it really werid that the children will not learn how to write cursive. I think its must. Back then how you write was how rich you were or something along that line. Now it has no value. Right Now I've been playing Yahtzee with my son to work on math. It helps believe it or not. 
Tell ya kid to be dang grateful with that she had. My son and my newphew are like that too until Spookyone and I point out wouldnt it be better if..... which they see the point.



Bethany said:


> The kids don't know how to talk to someone. Don't know how to communicate, let alone write a letter or SPELL!! Now they're not even going to know how to sign their name because they are not teaching cursive writing any more!  It's bad enough that they cannot count change or know the value of money. They feel they are ENTITLED to everything. My daughter is 20 and thinks she was deprived because she didn't get tennis lessons, horseback riding lessons, swimming lessons & dance lessons like the kid across the street who was 5 year younger.
> OK I'm off my soapbox now.
> 
> So think I'm going to bake some Oatmeal Cinnamon chip cookies tomorrow....


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I love banana bread!



mariposa0283 said:


> if i give you my bananas will you make my nanner bread while you're at it? Lol


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Oh my daughter has gotten a big dose of reality when she decided to move out while we were on 2 wks vacation last July. We told her she could live in the house (we were moving to FL) until it sold she just had to pay the utilities. She didn't want any of that. Now she is moving into one of my dad's rentals after a year in a studio apt.!! Far cry from an over 3000 ft. house.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

NOWHINING said:


> are you kidding me? No I have not seen it. I have Nook Color that my Mother Silver Lady sold from me to look at Pinterest (LOL). I really dont care about iPad so I never bother to look at them.


yea, i cant remember where i saw it.. on facebook a few months back i think and a bunch of the people commenting were going on about "man i wish i had one of these when i was potty training my kids" i was just like are you people freakin serious!? lazy lazy parents these days. 


i might make my nanner bread tomorrow. only have 2 super over ripe bananas but it should do, god knows ive made it work before lol. ill take a picture of it so you can drool and be envious.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Better start a new thread - WHAT DID YOU BAKE TODAY!! LMAO


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

not much baking happens at my house during the warmer months. screw that! hot enough without having the oven on for hours lol. but the break gets me pumped for all the baking i do when fall hits. pumpkin everything. yuuuuummmmm

but when i have bananas going bad, those always have to be turned into banana bread no matter what time of year it is.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

anyways heres the "iPotty" link.. some pretty good reviews on there for people with a sense of humor. then you have the morons who actually use it for its intended purpose... 

http://www.amazon.com/CTA-Digital-i...=1371170901&sr=8-1&keywords=i+pad+potty+chair


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

my dear victim i have been busy working on your gifts


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

So exciting to have gotten going on three projects for my victim today.  Just a few finishing touches on those, and they are ready. Might have to do a couple more projects?!?!?!?! There's lots of time.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Paint It Black said:


> So exciting to have gotten going on three projects for my victim today.  Just a few finishing touches on those, and they are ready. Might have to do a couple more projects?!?!?!?! There's lots of time.



i just finished up one and 2 one is almost done whoot


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I have been busy but plan to do some shopping tomorrow for my victim. 

So many ideas bouncing in my brain. Victim, you are making me stretch my imagination, but I think I like it!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

OK, victim, here's the back of one of your gifts. Bahahahaha.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

I just finished putting the plans for one of the projects up on white board 3. As soon as I finish everything on white boards 1 and 2 I'll be able to buckle down and make something appropriately sinister for my victim. I hate it when my job interferes with my reaping.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

good grief!!!




mariposa0283 said:


> anyways heres the "ipotty" link.. Some pretty good reviews on there for people with a sense of humor. Then you have the morons who actually use it for its intended purpose...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/cta-digital-i...=1371170901&sr=8-1&keywords=i+pad+potty+chair


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

i love it! Thank you!



paint it black said:


> ok, victim, here's the back of one of your gifts. Bahahahaha.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Hoping my work day is fast then my dear victim I can put a lot of time in creating more goodies


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I have gathered some items. Going home tomorrow or Sunday & will begin putting stuff together & creating on Monday AFTER a trip to Webster Flea Market.
Also need to make a trip to the Main Unit  But my victim is worth it.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Guess who still hasn't started??


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Technically I haven't started Kelloween.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Me either,, I found a item to use, but need to do some more thrift store shopping, and brain storming,,, , I do have another idea with something I had stashed, but need to get something else to go with it


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Because the "cap" is $15 I can go crazy with thrift store finds, things I have laying around & then you gotta love the 40% off coupons for the Crap, I mean craft store!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Yeh and when your like me..I have craft stuff anyway, so that cost me nothing...I have ideas, just not gotten started!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I have so much crafting stuff in storage, wish I could get to it.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

Kelloween said:


> Guess who still hasn't started??


oh oh oh i want to play! me? i havent started? 

oh thats right.. i HAVENT started.


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

i'm almost done. my mod podge arrived yesterday (wasn't supposed to until monday) so i have the weekend to finish. i had almost everything i needed because i was mercifully matched up with someone whose taste is not too far off from my own.. 

although my son called yesterday and said he is coming home from college (for good) because he didn't like his college. oh my...so i am now the mom of a live at home adult son. "it's a boy"! lol.

so, my beautiful halloween closets and halloween room that had been transformed once the boy went to school now must be moved somewhere else...sigh..... well, it was nice while it lasted.....the nice thing about this is i am hoping that if there is anything else i want to reap upon my victim they will be revealed when i move it all to another room. it's coming along quite nicely, and i am surprised. kind of like the first time i ever made hollandaise, it worked beautifully....lol. it's not supposed to do that for a first timer. ha ha.







mariposa0283 said:


> oh oh oh i want to play! me? i havent started?
> 
> oh thats right.. i HAVENT started.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

VIctim,
I thought about it and I was going to surprise you and let you know what to expect in your box but then thought about it again and decided what the heck.

Your box contains.......wait for it.......... Stuff especially made just for you.
your,
secret reaper


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

If things go as planed this weekend dear victimyour box will be ready to ship by Monday lol


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> If things go as planed this weekend dear victimyour box will be ready to ship by Monday lol


OH the anticipation of my gifts arrival!! I cannot wait!!


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

I won't be able to ship for another week or so--too busy with chores this weekend! But I will go to the local emporium of spookiness at the next opportunity and pick out some ghoulish thing(s)! 

I like these mini-reaper things! I am usually busy around Halloween time and this may fit in very nicely!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Saki, slow down! your making me look bad!!! lol


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Kelloween said:


> Saki, slow down! your making me look bad!!! lol


LOL see this gives me a brake from making props from my dark Alice in wonderland but when finished with it back to prop time haha now not sure if i will send it just yet make my victim wait some hehe


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

wow Saki, so nice of you to have my gift ready so early!!!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

hey! hey ! I have not even started either!!! ANDD all the gifts are going to me!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

No No PICK ME!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

GO AWAY! IT's mine! allll mine! MUWAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHA!

sorry. lost my cool here LOL!



Bethany said:


> No No PICK ME!!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I haven't done a darn thing yet!! And I'm still not sure WHAT I want to do!! YIKES!! <<biting nails>> I'm feelin the pressure!!! (no gas jokes please.. lol)


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Kymmm's gonna blow!!! 









Sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

LMAO!!! How quick and witty you are Bethany, my dear.. hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I actually own that gas mask!! LMAO!! Got it at a Flea market!! HEHEHE


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Wait!? We are already talking about shipping??? I'm just excited that I managed to get everything I needed to get started today. Except for my paint brushes and the huge container of glitter.

Oops, did I say that out loud? Well, my lovely victim, you like glitter, right?


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

better then blowing chucks because then I would be blowing chucks with you! 



Kymmm said:


> LMAO!!! How quick and witty you are Bethany, my dear.. hahahahahahahaha


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

yes i do like glitter. its my middle name.... NOWHINING Glitter Runyon 



chinclub said:


> Wait!? We are already talking about shipping??? I'm just excited that I managed to get everything I needed to get started today. Except for my paint brushes and the huge container of glitter.
> 
> Oops, did I say that out loud? Well, my lovely victim, you like glitter, right?


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Right now. I am working on &HY^&YGR%%%^&$$ and I am **^&%^*^&%^%HTYT so I am hoping that it will be please with it's gift.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

NOWHINING said:


> Right now. I am working on &HY^&YGR%%%^&$$ and I am **^&%^*^&%^%HTYT so I am hoping that it will be please with it's gift.


I am sure I will love what you make me. Go ahead and send it my way


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

Almost done gathering CENSORED stuff together. That CENSORED will enjoy the CENSORED items like CENSORED and the CENSORED. And if it is not liked, then just censor it........ (I hope I didn't violate any CENSORING rules on here. This was meant in fun.)


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Okay. let me see if that who I have and I will get back with you.



LadySherry said:


> I am sure I will love what you make me. Go ahead and send it my way


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

i know! Censored that cotton fricking lid of censored. Then i had to censored censored censored ahhahahahhahahahaha



sidnami said:


> almost done gathering censored stuff together. That censored will enjoy the censored items like censored and the censored. And if it is not liked, then just censor it........ (i hope i didn't violate any censoring rules on here. This was meant in fun.)


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

well Kymm, then I don't feel so bad...lol, still not started..if my victim knew who they were..they SHOULD be very worried!!


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Kelloween, I have total faith in you and I know I will LOVE IT!!!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

well dear victim, i finally have a list of everything i want to make you, just no supplies. 

im probably going to be the last one to start since our next shopping trip is a couple weeks away, guess im gonna have to make a special trip to salina just to buy the stuff for this and hope it all works out. but i will definitely ship by deadline, thank god its so far away still!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Dearest Victim: Oooh how I love you. In that crazy stalker way. I hope I didn't wake you last night when I was tip toeing across your front lawn.. Hee Hee...

Today, I attempt to show my love. I have an old denim pocket, hair clipped from my daughter's Monster High doll, and ashes from my last fire all set out and ready. What could I possibly be making you my sweet? I'll never tell. I promise not to visit you again tonight, OK?


Or... maybe I tell a lie...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Hard at work my dear victim


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Dear victim, I have the plans for a second project drawn out and listed on the workshop's Big Board of Stuff To Do. The question is: do I have enough glitter? You may or may not like glitter and I may or may not use it for your gifts. I was just wondering if I have enough.


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

I was missing one tiny part of a thing I wanted to make and today I found it!! I had already started to go in a different direction so now I have everything I need for multiple crafts. Do I have a big enough box to ship these things to -----------------------------------? Darn keyboard is acting up again!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Everyone seems hard at work and/or in planning stages. I am trying to do things in between attending graduation ceremonies. I guess that's why I crank things out like crazy on a free day. Such fun!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

http://pinterest.com/moonwitchkitty/boards/

Likes 
Everything Halloween
our theme this year is Twisted Tales(Little red riding hood)
we do out side and inside themes.
I'm Very easy to please. Hand made items are always welcome
I plan to send out quite a bit my self 

Dislikes
no blow molds i have no room to put them.


I have so Much fun creating things for other people, and this always gives me new ideas for my own haunt.. let the fun begin  ♥


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

shoot i didnt realize the cut off date bangs head against wall... oh well still get to see what everyone does


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

One gift is finished for you dear victim! I am very pleased with it. Yes, very pleased. You shall adore it, I think.

PS: I tease because I care. Nah-nah-nee-boo-boo!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Sorry you missed it moonwitchkitty. But, I think the sign up for the main SR is coming up in July - yay!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Okay.. did a little shopping today, looked through my stash in the garage and dug around in my storage shed.. Hoping everything comes together as planned! Get ready my dear Victim.. Soon.......... Soon.............. Muahahahahahaha!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I am away from the computer for 1 day & am 3 pages behind. Have started gathering stuff for you - won't be able to work on your stuff until Monday afternoon at the earliest. The internet is such a wonderful place to gather your thoughts & ideas.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Had some assistance with my project for you today victim. Couldn't figure out how ro make one part ..but after much discussion with make n take group i am on it! Even got it started..woo hoo


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Victim, I am too busy with baseball coming to an end, team cookout and league pool party today. And the grouch, um I mean husband to spend time with Tomorrow since its Father's Day. Since he's not into or supportive of my Halloween addiction don't think I'll get started on your gift till Monday! Sigh  it's killing me. Got the supplies bought Friday and they are just sitting there teasing me!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

My dear victim this weekend i finished all your goodies they are packed and ready to send your way


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Wow, Saki, you really cranked on this one. I found another item perfect for my victim at an estate sale yesterday. Makes me want to wait in case I find something else to add to the mix. I don't think I have exceeded the $ amount yet because I made some of the goodies mostly with items on hand in my "projects box." But, we will see. I don't want to give too much information at this point.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ya box is not sealed thought so if some other goodies come along i can throw stuff in it


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Still going back and forth about one thing. I can't decide if I should include it in the box. Would you like it, would you hate it? Oh the pressure!!!!!!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I like it!! I like it!! Just throw it in already!! But just in case it's not for me, Saki, do you want me to PM you my address just to make sure you have that box addressed right??


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have a couple of idea's,, but still not sure - I have one idea I need a certain item from a garage sale or thrift store, and so far,, nothing  good thing we have time! 

Moonwitchkitty,, yes,, we will be going soon on the main reaper, sign up will begin in July,.and run for about 4 weeks,,


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Can we post teaser pics??


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Kymmm said:


> Can we post teaser pics??


Yes for sure


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi guys things are really working up in this mini reaper already and sorry I didn't get in on this one, but you know what it's like in the real world with stuff to do! Stumbled on this link here in the forum that sounds pretty fun if anyone is interested when you get done with reaper... It is a make your own prop with an instructer to show you all the steps. They have a list, you vote on which one you are interested in then the most popular one gets built and you follow along and build your own. Here is the link 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...up/126910-vote-summer-2013-group-project.html


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Take a peek victim. Can you guess?


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Fun!! I don't know what that is but I'm sure it will be wonderful when I open up the box it is sent in!!  
Here are a couple teasers for my victim!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

YAY!!!!!! 
♥ You just made my day Bethene!! ♥



bethene said:


> I have a couple of idea's,, but still not sure - I have one idea I need a certain item from a garage sale or thrift store, and so far,, nothing  good thing we have time!
> 
> Moonwitchkitty,, yes,, we will be going soon on the main reaper, sign up will begin in July,.and run for about 4 weeks,,


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Thank you Kymmm, I have always wanted one of those!! I can't wait to get it.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Took a break from work yesterday and did an experimental thing that could be part of a great gift for my victim--unless my wife steals it. she seems to think it's pretty cool.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

you didnt bother me at all! And i wasnt even in bed yet until 7:30am....



byondbzr said:


> Dearest Victim: Oooh how I love you. In that crazy stalker way. I hope I didn't wake you last night when I was tip toeing across your front lawn.. Hee Hee...
> 
> Today, I attempt to show my love. I have an old denim pocket, hair clipped from my daughter's Monster High doll, and ashes from my last fire all set out and ready. What could I possibly be making you my sweet? I'll never tell. I promise not to visit you again tonight, OK?
> 
> ...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ready


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

grrrr tell the grouch to go away! You are busy making my gift! LOL



beautifulnightmare said:


> Victim, I am too busy with baseball coming to an end, team cookout and league pool party today. And the grouch, um I mean husband to spend time with Tomorrow since its Father's Day. Since he's not into or supportive of my Halloween addiction don't think I'll get started on your gift till Monday! Sigh  it's killing me. Got the supplies bought Friday and they are just sitting there teasing me!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

do not worry! I will love it!



chinclub said:


> still going back and forth about one thing. I can't decide if i should include it in the box. Would you like it, would you hate it? Oh the pressure!!!!!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

dang, I have not started. I have some ideas and I am slowing working on it. I really need to go to &&*%*^&^&& and to *^&%^^&*^&&&*(%^& just to see if they and what I need or looking for.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

im getting so anxious to get started on my victims package but thats still a week and a day away! 

sad panda. i keep wanting to go upstairs and dig stuff out but i have nothing to dig out. it just aint fair!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

it will be okay.. we have time and we can use it to plot their demise.... i mean their gifts! ooops!


mariposa0283 said:


> im getting so anxious to get started on my victims package but thats still a week and a day away!
> 
> sad panda. i keep wanting to go upstairs and dig stuff out but i have nothing to dig out. it just aint fair!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Dear victim 
I sure hope you like everything coming your way and it is all stuff you can use.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Started another little project today, based on the Likes list...


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> Dear victim
> I sure hope you like everything coming your way and it is all stuff you can use.


OH I've seen your work. I will Love everything!! 
BTW Thanks for the pic I will know exacty what my package looks like when it arrives.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

mariposa0283 said:


> im getting so anxious to get started on my victims package but thats still a week and a day away!
> 
> sad panda. i keep wanting to go upstairs and dig stuff out but i have nothing to dig out. it just aint fair!


I feel your pain. I have not actually started yet either. Still gatering pretties for my victim. Do know what I am doing, just haven't started. Hopefully this afternoon. I really need more room inside to work.....


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Well my dear victim your box is as full as can get. I will be putting it in the mail today


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Saki.Girl said:


> Well my dear victim your box is as full as can get. I will be putting it in the mail today


Thanks! I'll keep my eye out for it.


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

I finished most of mine...was going to ship today but 3 furry little creatures had me up half the night squabbling....GRRRRRRR so I will have to pack up this evening. It will ship tomorrow....

Oh dear victim, I do hope your are scared out of YOUR WITS when you receive my package...hah aha hahahahaahahahahahahaha..


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

cant wait for that beauty to land on my porch!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

ALLLRRIGGHHHTTTT!!!! i can stalk the ups guy now. Knowing that my package is on its way. LOL


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Just cleaning the neon green paint off the paintbrush...and letting my project dry...


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

I love glitter ondeko! 





ondeko said:


> Dear victim, I have the plans for a second project drawn out and listed on the workshop's Big Board of Stuff To Do. The question is: do I have enough glitter? You may or may not like glitter and I may or may not use it for your gifts. I was just wondering if I have enough.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Let the ups stocking start one of you wounderful people will be getting reaped very soon


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I have a huge migration at work going on through the weekend. I have lots of ideas and gathering stuff as I can. So right after, I'll wrap my victims package. In case I'm not on a lot, rest assured my victim is one my mind and will be reaped. But, then again, you are all, always on my twisted mind. hahahaha.


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

Today is one of those days that I'm glad I have that "Don't throw that away!" tendencies.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Whoop whoop


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

My dear victim, your gifts are finished....Look out behind you, someone has something in store, that will on Thursday, be at your door! 

ha ha ha hah hahaahahhhh.........scream.................hahahahahahaahahaha............................

Saki will PM your tracking info tomorrow


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Dear Victim, 
While in the thrift store to look for a necessary component for something I am making for you I found the most awesome $!&##@%%! for you.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I am so excited my package is on it's way!! 

Dearest Victim:
I have started on your stuff today. I don't think you will be disappointed. Everything will be one of a kind since I couldn't find 2 of things to make one for myself.
Well, back to let the creativity flow.......
soon victim, soon...............


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Paint It Black said:


> Sorry you missed it moonwitchkitty. But, I think the sign up for the main SR is coming up in July - yay!



moonwitchkitty is in whoot me and her are going to reap each other we may know what victim we have but the excitement of what goodies we will get Rocks. Now for me to figure out what goodies to make you


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

ok i just gotta point out how incredibly unfair that is for the bl00d person who asked shortly after the cut off. not that im complaining, i just felt it needed to be observed for future reference. 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...ret-reaper-round-2-sign-up-discussion-17.html

anyways, im glad we are getting more and more people interested in doing the reaper, will make the big reapers even more fun! 

and please, no one take offense to my pointing this out.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

mariposa0283 said:


> ok i just gotta point out how incredibly unfair that is for the bl00d person who asked shortly after the cut off. not that im complaining, i just felt it needed to be observed for future reference.
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...ret-reaper-round-2-sign-up-discussion-17.html
> 
> ...


Please read your pm box


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Just so everyone know I am pm all 3 of those that missed sign up to see if want to do the exchange since I got done with my gift .
I have contact moonwhitchkitty ,The-Dullahan there was one more and I can not seem to find who it was if you know can you pm me so i can pm them also. 
thanks


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

bl00d said:


> I know the cut off date was yesterday, can you add me


Saki the request from bl00d is on page 17. If he wants to exchange gifts I will exchange with him. I am almost done with my current victim so I will have time. Just let me know


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

LadySherry said:


> Saki the request from bl00d is on page 17. If he wants to exchange gifts I will exchange with him. I am almost done with my current victim so I will have time. Just let me know


sweet you found it man i think my eyes were going looked thru that thread 3 times and missed it everytime LOL pm is sent 
thanks for letting me know i will keep you posted sweetie


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

i shared the link on my post, but forgot the forum automatically switches the links to the name of the thread, so i can see how that could get confusing. just to be clear i totally wasnt intending to stir up any drama with my observation, i just want everyone to have a fair chance, if one person gets to be the exception then all should... and saki, being a great reaper organizer is seeing to it that everyone is getting their chance. so thank you for making it fair for everyone.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

SHOO! I thought that was my gift!??? 


Bethany said:


> OH I've seen your work. I will Love everything!!
> BTW Thanks for the pic I will know exacty what my package looks like when it arrives.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

are you hinting at me?????



Paint It Black said:


> Just cleaning the neon green paint off the paintbrush...and letting my project dry...


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Dear Victim,

Yes, I have started on my #^%#@!$^ for you base on your like. Be Patient my Dear Victim, you will reap what you sow! ..... whatever that means.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Saki, if they all 3 partake, you can just have the 3 of them be reaper/victim 1 to 2, 2 to 3 & 3 to 1


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have had the same issue,, and did what Bethany suggested,, of course, they did not know ( til now ) but it worked out and every one was happy! Also with the big reaper last year, I had to send out 370ish names, so before every one even got their reaper I had people asking if they could still join so squeezed them in, but if I felt it was too late, I messaged them my apologies, but that it was too late. I try to work with people, but sometimes it does not work, if only one is asking for example, and there is not one to exchange with, one year gave my victim to them and took them for my victim,,, but that was once, and decided I did not want to do that again, if there is not one else to trade with,,, done...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> I have had the same issue,, and did what Bethany suggested,, of course, they did not know ( til now ) but it worked out and every one was happy! Also with the big reaper last year, I had to send out 370ish names, so before every one even got their reaper I had people asking if they could still join so squeezed them in, but if I felt it was too late, I messaged them my apologies, but that it was too late. I try to work with people, but sometimes it does not work, if only one is asking for example, and there is not one to exchange with, one year gave my victim to them and took them for my victim,,, but that was once, and decided I did not want to do that again, if there is not one else to trade with,,, done...



yep gotta do what we feel is right. pm are sent and all will be taken care of never was anyone going to be left out what i was working on just did not post up here but then some thought i was being unfair so had to share before i was done.  

now back to having fun and making victims happy . 

can not wait for big reaper also i find nothing more satisfying them making someone items and sharing just plan ROCKS


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

started on more goodies tonight whoot finished one item all ready  and figured out 4 more whoot on a roll


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

still blank...lol


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Kelloween said:


> still blank...lol


LOL i see i should fill your pm box again


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I believe I am doing good getting things put together. I just need to go to the Dollar Tree, get some boxes, stress bubbles, and 
lord knows what else.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I need to go to bed. But I can't stop working on my victim's gifts!!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I am doing nothing but reading this.......


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Nowhining told me not to start till she does..


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

shes always misleading me...


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

LOL, Actually I started on something..took me 2 days to do..then I tried to do something to it..and bleep'ed it all up..so now I am mad and pouting and not started on anything again..back to ground zero...my poor victim...


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

not my fault when you dont pay attention!!! Lmbo!!



kelloween said:


> shes always misleading me...


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

you werent suppose to say that!! shhhh!


Kelloween said:


> Nowhining told me not to start till she does..


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

dont worry you will get it right.



Kelloween said:


> LOL, Actually I started on something..took me 2 days to do..then I tried to do something to it..and bleep'ed it all up..so now I am mad and pouting and not started on anything again..back to ground zero...my poor victim...


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

lol, I hope so before July 26th!!


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

My box still looks little empty..... thinking, and thinking, and thinking.....my head hurts. I need coffee!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Saki we are very appreciative, thank you for allowing us to participate even though we were late to the sign up . and it would have been fair. such is life.I enjoy getting to be a Reaper gives me new ideas and new take on my favorite time of year  and of course stalking and glitter bombing makes it more fun..


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

It's all good  
today I am goping to brain storm form my victims hummm what goodies can I make tonight for them. 
This is so much fun


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

But I thought you mailed out my package already!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bethany said:


> But I thought you mailed out my package already!!


haha yep one package is in mail now to get my other victims goodies created hehe


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

Saki I PMd you tracking info but it doesn't look like it's going through. Can you let me know if you rec'd? No rush!

PS victim you have a goodie coming your way! ha ha haha hahah


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

wednesdayaddams said:


> Saki I PMd you tracking info but it doesn't look like it's going through. Can you let me know if you rec'd? No rush!
> 
> PS victim you have a goodie coming your way! ha ha haha hahah


Oh I do hope it arrives before we head to our next house sitting job.


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

ha ha ha Bethany....tick tock tick tock!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

i finally got some of the supplies to make my victims first gift.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I need to go make a run.... need some fly paper.....


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

you mean my package?



Bethany said:


> But I thought you mailed out my package already!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

NO NO MINE ALL MINE!!!


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

Bethany your pinterest page is pretty cool. i like to bake and decorate cakes too...cept, well i have absolutely no ability to decorate..although i did try fondant a few years ago with fondant flowers and it turned out quite nicely..i made "homemade" fondant with marshmallow... 

your halloween photos are tons of fun to look at 



Bethany said:


> I need to go make a run.... need some fly paper.....


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

wednesdayaddams said:


> Saki I PMd you tracking info but it doesn't look like it's going through. Can you let me know if you rec'd? No rush!
> 
> PS victim you have a goodie coming your way! ha ha haha hahah


I got it  thanks


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Was going to mail mine out today, but my daughter and grandbabies are coming over now.  So, tomorrow perhaps.


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

Come on PIB! I need my gift! You should make a special trip for me to mail out my gift today! 

LOL



Paint It Black said:


> Was going to mail mine out today, but my daughter and grandbabies are coming over now.  So, tomorrow perhaps.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

going to stop off at store today got some sutff to pick up then home to craft whoot


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Wednesday thanks for the compliment. I started doing cakes for my daughter's first birthday. She is now 20. I most recently spent 3 years at a Kroger store as their Lead Cake Decorator ( actually the store's only cake decorator). I look forward to being able to start my business here in FL.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

OMG Ya'll are mailing already??? I have nothing to mail yet! 
We do have until July 26th, not June, right?


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

so kelloween, i am guessing this means you didn't mail out my gift today? 



Kelloween said:


> OMG Ya'll are mailing already??? I have nothing to mail yet!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Kelloween said:


> OMG Ya'll are mailing already??? I have nothing to mail yet!


Me either Kelloween. Need to get motivated.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

nope, I didn't even make one!! lol..last time I was like one of the first to send..what is wrong with me??


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I have a few things half done.


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

Bethany I tried to click on your pinterest link to have a look at your stuff but the link was not working???


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

http://pinterest.com/bsmithglobig/boards/
If anyone wants to friend me on FB, send me a PM here. I have more pics of my house decorated there. 
WARNING - I am a game player on there.


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks Bethany I followed a board now I can go back and take my time looking at it!!!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Bethany said:


> http://pinterest.com/bsmithglobig/boards/
> If anyone wants to friend me on FB, send me a PM here. I have more pics of my house decorated there.
> WARNING - I am a game player on there.


OH I hate those games!! I tell people don't send me requests, but they still do


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I play 2 games & have blocked all others


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Got my list of items I need to get now to go find them


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

I received a cryptic message yesterday from my mysterious reaper. This is the first time I've had a preview gift, and I love it. Can't wait to see what you come up with. Thanks, Reaper, whoever you are.


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

best of luck on your new venture. i ran into an old school mate last year and she is working at a local grocery decorating cakes and said it's her "dream job". it sounds dreamy to me, too 



Bethany said:


> Wednesday thanks for the compliment. I started doing cakes for my daughter's first birthday. She is now 20. I most recently spent 3 years at a Kroger store as their Lead Cake Decorator ( actually the store's only cake decorator). I look forward to being able to start my business here in FL.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Well working at the store was not my dream job because they wanted me to do everything else first then rush through my cake orders & doing stock for the cases. Had enough. They wanted a full sheet cake done in 1/2 hour from start to finish no matter how much decorating was ordered on it. I told them that the cakes that left the store were a reflection on me and I would not send out crap. I have very loyal customers & I hear their business dropped drasticly in the cake order dept. when I walked out.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Sweet so cool 



pumpkinking30 said:


> I received a cryptic message yesterday from my mysterious reaper. This is the first time I've had a preview gift, and I love it. Can't wait to see what you come up with. Thanks, Reaper, whoever you are.
> 
> View attachment 155938
> 
> ...


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm having fun  going to stop at Hobby this weekend, and Michael s, and dollar tree


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Been hard at work again victim of mine...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

oh, pumpkinking30, I like those!!!! very cool,, love the little early gifty thing!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

well victim, i just dug a bunch of crap out of storage to work on some of your gifts, only have a few things to buy now and then create everything then ship it off! woohoo for random trips to walmart to procure some craftable supplies! be afraid, be very afraid... or excited. either one.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

This is very intriguing... Me likey! 



byondbzr said:


> One gift is finished for you dear victim! I am very pleased with it. Yes, very pleased. You shall adore it, I think.
> 
> PS: I tease because I care. Nah-nah-nee-boo-boo!
> 
> ...


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

The one thing that keeps happening to me is that I'll have the items. I just have to get a decent amount of alone time to package them up. Work, house work and kids keep distracting me! Plus I'm hunting now for my Halloween decoration from garage sales and Craiglist to keep the cost down.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Kelloween said:


> OMG Ya'll are mailing already??? I have nothing to mail yet!
> We do have until July 26th, not June, right?


Kelloween--don't let the overachievers shake you up. Don't sweat it. We still have more than a month before the official mailing deadline. I spent all day in the studio making glass flowers instead of working on stuff for my victim; I'll mail before deadline but probably not anytime soon.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

whew, I don't feel so all alone then!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I was scared there for a minute. Was going to go look up the deadline.  Glad it is over a month away!
Need to get out and about today to get items to finish off one of my victims gifts.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

think i am going to do some teasers today


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Last night scored just what I was looking for now started on three items need weekend to get here to finish them and more


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Kelloween,, no worries,, I am still in the planning stage and do not plan on sending any time soon, I am looking for things to go with the glimmer of a idea I have, need to hit one of the stashes in the basement for Halloween, see what I have available and will go from there, was at a thrift store looking and got something yesterday, not exactly what I was looking for , but it might actually work better, if I can figure the whole thing out, I have made similar things but not like this,, so we shall see if it will even work! But have SO much else to be doing, so need to squeeze everything in!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Dear Victim,
I have been working on your stuff but as I continue doing so I find that I like it too so what do I do, Yep I make 2 one for you and 1 for me,so its taking alittle longer to get everything done but trust me it will be worth the wait. Gonna have to find a bigger box.
Your Mini Reaper.


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

well i checked my mail since i know you all went in together and decided that everyone would send me a gift....but i was so distraught when not one of my reaper gifts arrived yesterday.

i cried for a long time....don't worry about me though....i'll make it through the day, somehow.....maybe today will be the day i get my first of (many) reaper gifts.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

LadySherry said:


> Dear Victim,
> I have been working on your stuff but as I continue doing so I find that I like it too so what do I do, Yep I make 2 one for you and 1 for me,so its taking alittle longer to get everything done but trust me it will be worth the wait. Gonna have to find a bigger box.
> Your Mini Reaper.


I should do that too. My rule is I only send things that I would also like to have. Then I wish I had one, lol.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Dont you just love when you go to the store and find the thing you were looking for or even better. I did that last night omg was perfect 3 items . Now ready for work day to be over so i can go create


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

bethany, too cool i worked a albertsons for 5yrs as a Baker/cake decorator.. miss that job, but not management


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2013)

Can I still sign up for this?

Never mind, I saw that I am too late. Rats!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

hollow said:


> Can I still sign up for this?
> 
> Never mind, I saw that I am too late. Rats!


The big reaper sign up is coming up in july for sign ups


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

tesser pic time


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Well, well, well victim I have completed my first item. Now on to the next.
It is going to be very hard to part with it as I do not have one myself. I do hope it meets or surpasses your expectations....
Then again, if you don't like it, you can always send it back to me..


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

ooh victim! i found something i thought i didnt have any of when i was cleaning my upstairs bedrooms! one less thing for me to have to buy, now i have all the supplies to make almost all of your gifts and i might can make due with what i have to make the last one.... only time will tell! 

but on a sad note. my niece and nephew will be joining me at my house for a couple weeks so i probably wont get much done during that time, so i most likely wont get your package shipped out till the first week of july.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Ya know, I was thinking that I could be the official Secret Reaper inspector. Everyone should send their goodies to me, I will sort out what is unsuitable to be passed along and then send the rest on it's way.  No need to thank me, it's my pleasure.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

cant wait to see all the creations everyone is making


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> cant wait to see all the creations everyone is making


Hmmm..what creation? I still have nothing..Im gonna stop with my ebaying and start now though..well, soon..


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I will be away from home visiting family for the next couple weeks. I will still be haunting the forum but unable to work on my poor victim's gift. Sorry victim but it will give me more time to scheme.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Kymmm said:


> Ya know, I was thinking that I could be the official Secret Reaper inspector. Everyone should send their goodies to me, I will sort out what is unsuitable to be passed along and then send the rest on it's way.  No need to thank me, it's my pleasure.


Wow, Kymmm, you are too good to us, but being official SR inspector is just too much work and responsibility. We couldn't possibly expect you to take this on, especially with Halloween in only 130 days or so.

For my victim: I got a chance to work on reaper stuff today when I had a work stoppage due to material shortage. I did a test of concept piece and now that I know it could work, I'll go all out and make a proper version for you.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

What are you making me Ondeko??


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> tesser pic time


that looks like my hair in the morning...


----------



## Queen Of Spades (Jun 7, 2013)

IEek, I'm so excited to see all of the projects and gifts! I should be mailing within the next week ^_^.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

So pleased with how the project is coming out I started yesterday


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

Saki whomever your victims are they are and will be happy I can't help but peek in on this one.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Dearest Victim,
Put the finishing touches on your 2nd gift this morning. 
Now on to the next ones. I don't know when I will be shipping it out, but rest assured it will be by July 25th.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

victim all the stuff i have set out for your gifts are staring me down saying "make me, make me!!!" but i cant. i have house to clean in preparation for children to eat.. i mean entertain. maybe i can squeeze one or 2 things in before they get here...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I am not a big fan of Monday's but one of my victims is going to have a great one  something to look forward to hehe


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Dearest Victim,
I promise to try my very best to get your package mailed out Tuesday. I have dedicated this whole weekend to finishing the last two things. I would have finished sooner but I got lost in a cloud of glitter and feathers. I'm sure you know how that goes.....


----------



## thanosstar (Aug 5, 2012)

ackk..is it to late to sign up? i think the cutoff was the 11th and i just saw this


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

thanosstar said:


> ackk..is it to late to sign up? i think the cutoff was the 11th and i just saw this



Yes the deadline has past. If you wish I will exchange gifts with you just pm me and let me know your info.


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

I had a dream last night that I received my reaper gift and it was from Saki Girl....then in the dream I opened it up and then realized I had forgotten to take pictures of the box.....

It was a nice dream, as they go, actually... 



Saki.Girl said:


> I am not a big fan of Monday's but one of my victims is going to have a great one  something to look forward to hehe


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

wednesdayaddams said:


> I had a dream last night that I received my reaper gift and it was from Saki Girl....then in the dream I opened it up and then realized I had forgotten to take pictures of the box.....
> 
> It was a nice dream, as they go, actually...


LOL now that is a great dream i hope you liked what ever was in the box LOL


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Kelloween said:


> What are you making me Ondeko??


I'm making a #@^&*&!#%$, a $%& and I found @#[email protected]#$%^&, #$%^$#, and &^%$* at the thrift store.


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

I can't remember what was in the box! 



Saki.Girl said:


> LOL now that is a great dream i hope you liked what ever was in the box LOL


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> I am not a big fan of Monday's but one of my victims is going to have a great one  something to look forward to hehe


Yea!! It will arrive before we leave the RV park to go house sit!!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I 'm sure I will Love Everything Everyone is making me


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

wednesdayaddams said:


> I can't remember what was in the box!


now what would have been wild is if you did remmber and new what was in it


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

I remember unpacking it but don't remember specifically. My powers of clairvoyance are not yet as developed as they could be! 





Saki.Girl said:


> now what would have been wild is if you did remmber and new what was in it


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Oh the things I'm sending you, MY VICTIM!! Have 2 more items almost done!!


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

Just got the package sent out. Hope it enjoys the new home.


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

So when is the next one? I want to to do more if there is another victim to trade with....


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

Bethany just send me my stuff incrementally. 





Bethany said:


> Oh the things I'm sending you, MY VICTIM!! Have 2 more items almost done!!


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

i'm watching out my window for it sidnami! 



Sidnami said:


> Just got the package sent out. Hope it enjoys the new home.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Sidnami said:


> So when is the next one? I want to to do more if there is another victim to trade with....


i hear the main one will start sign up in july.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

All of these packages being mailed out already and I am not home to stalk the mailman. And its driving me nuts.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Look me up as Kareena Runyon.... Do you play zombie land??



Bethany said:


> http://pinterest.com/bsmithglobig/boards/
> If anyone wants to friend me on FB, send me a PM here. I have more pics of my house decorated there.
> WARNING - I am a game player on there.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

NOWHINING said:


> Look me up as Kareena Runyon.... Do you play zombie land??


I'll Look You up but I only Play Farmville2 & Chefville.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Bought some goodies for you today my dear victim i hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

One of the vendors at the Webster Flea market had a bunch of Disney stuff. Asked if they had any Halloween & she said it was all packed up. Said it'd be a good idea to keep Halloween stuff out all year round as we Haunters Look for stuff year round. They are a permenant shop in the market.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Sidnami said:


> So when is the next one? I want to to do more if there is another victim to trade with....



you could pm hallow they wanted to join and see if still interested. they asked on page 40 of this thread  

other wise big reaper sign up starts in july from what i here


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Zombieland man! try it! LOL



Bethany said:


> I'll Look You up but I only Play Farmville2 & Chefville.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

NOWHINING said:


> Zombieland man! try it! LOL


Sent FR. Not even sure how long I am going to stick with the last 2 I play.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

that is very true. even i keep my eyes out when going to the flea market



Bethany said:


> One of the vendors at the Webster Flea market had a bunch of Disney stuff. Asked if they had any Halloween & she said it was all packed up. Said it'd be a good idea to keep Halloween stuff out all year round as we Haunters Look for stuff year round. They are a permenant shop in the market.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

zombie-land!!!!! LOL!



Bethany said:


> Sent FR. Not even sure how long I am going to stick with the last 2 I play.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> View attachment 156071


they could sell halloween stuff year round and i wouldnt complain!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I always wanted to open a Halloween shop that is open year round. Halloween R Us


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Bethany said:


> I always wanted to open a Halloween shop that is open year round. Halloween R Us


if i ever won the lottery i would totally do that.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I would totally come shopping!



moonwitchkitty said:


> if i ever won the lottery i would totally do that.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

What a variety of things we could have consigned at a shop like that. 

Dearest Victim:
finished your 3rd item. I really like it!! Wonder if I'll be able to part with it when the time comes..


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

okay... Dear Victim... While Dollar Tree had NADA, I went to Goodwill and actually founded a thing or two. ALLLLL IS WELL! Now.. I have to reopen that darn box of yours and redo it.... Mail it when you say? I dont know when but do not worry it will be before the .... whats the date again????

Meanwhile.........


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

NOWHINING said:


> okay... Dear Victim... While Dollar Tree had NADA, I went to Goodwill and actually founded a thing or two. ALLLLL IS WELL! Now.. I have to reopen that darn box of yours and redo it.... Mail it when you say? I dont know when but do not worry it will be before the .... whats the date again????
> 
> Meanwhile.........



You can go ahead and send it. I am ready with scissors in hand. Hurry hurry I can't wait any longer.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ya it's Friday after work I have two days to work on goodies


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Sorry Lady Sherry,, that package is coming to me!!!!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

bethene said:


> Sorry Lady Sherry,, that package is coming to me!!!!


I clearly saw my name on that package. You can have the next one. But that one is clearly MINE.


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

I am so sorry, my sweet victim, but it seems my shipping box is too small. That means I have to go up a box size, which means I have empty box space. I can NOT ship with empty box space....so...I shall be forced to find something else to add to your gift.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Ya know, _patience_ was never my strongpoint, lol


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

dear victim i am going to have to double your gift half way done with one project, and already want one for myself


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I am so happy with how well the items i am making are coming along. I so hope you like them and most of all they blow you away with excitment  i keep thinking of new stuff this weekend is going to rock making stuff for you


----------



## guttercat33 (Jun 18, 2010)

ugh I missed the sign up  I would of loved to do this


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I missed the first one. I understand the main one usually starts in July sometime.
I watched what everyone got, really made me want to partake in the next one.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

guttercat33 said:


> ugh I missed the sign up  I would of loved to do this


the big one is coming up sign up in july sometime i here  be lots of fun and almost here


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

wow the long lead time for sending gifts makes for a very long period for gratification. ......


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Sad I missed both Mini Secret Reapers 

Can't wait for the big one!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Ever have this moment? Struggle with how to paint something...try something different...love it...grab sprat matte finish...and rush out to spray and wonder why it looks like it does coming out of the can and realize......you are spraying whit paint!! So...victim...not sure if this was a tragedy or happy accident. Jury is still out.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

oooh ive been teased!!!!! 










getting super excited! never had a reaper tease me before. but ive only been reaped one other time. lol


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I had an item I just couldn't decide what to do with. Didn't want to leave it clear, didn't want to paint it opaque............ what I did turned out great!!!
I really cannot wait to get my stuff out to my victim, but have more to do.....


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

Add Content


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

everyones' " hints" sound interesting,,,



> Didn't want to leave it clear, didn't want to paint it opaque..





> .try something different...love it...grab sprat matte finish...and rush out to spray and wonder why it looks like it does coming out of the can and realize......you are spraying whit paint



I so can not wait to see what is being made!!!

I will post a heads up thread in a week or so about the main reaper,,, I expect the sign up to be about the middle of July to the Middle of August,, and shipping deadline the middle of Sept,,, dates to be decided later,,, that gives people who , for one reason or another, ship late, a chance to get the gift there before Halloween,,, Would love to have as many as last year,,, I am not sure on the exact number,, but it was about 370. Every year it goes up,, simply can not imagine it going up much more! LOL!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I will post a heads up thread in a week or so about the main reaper,,, I expect the sign up to be about the middle of July to the Middle of August,, and shipping deadline the middle of Sept,,, dates to be decided later,,, that gives people who , for one reason or another, ship late, a chance to get the gift there before Halloween,,, Would love to have as many as last year,,, I am not sure on the exact number,, but it was about 370. Every year it goes up,, simply can not imagine it going up much more! LOL![/QUOTE]


I will have to keep my eyes open because I REALLY want to partake in the Main Reap!!


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Remember when I said there was something I just couldn't decide about putting in my box because I wasn't sure if my victim would like it? Well, I am still stalking my victim and saw something on another thread that answered my question. Crap, now I need an even bigger box!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

OH I cannot wait for that BIG box to arrive at my door!!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Dear Victim.....this project is cursed. We won't diacuss the gorilla glue debacle rhat I have going on now......oh boy....hahaha


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

gorilla glue is evil! i got some on my hands last year after repairing one of my big tombstones (drilled the holes lopsided and the stupid wind pushed it back far enough the bar stabbed through and broke it) and NOTHING would take that crap off! i cant remember how i finally got rid of it, but it was miserable. i think i used a pumice stone or something and scrubbed it with that. ugh.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

oh I agree, that stuff can be wicked~ 

I need to get moving, have a couple of ideas, but need to get them done,, one other idea but need to see if I have enough of something in the basement to use,, 
have been so busy, sold my 5th wheel,, very depressed about that,, but 2 days I planned on working on stuff was out the window cuz needed to empty and clean it out, still have stuff in my house I need to put away. Then today gardened,,, so yes, I need to get busy,, I keep thinking, oh I have alot of time,,, but I know me,, rushing at the last minute!!!!!


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Sorry you are down about selling your 5th wheel.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Araniella said:


> Dear Victim.....this project is cursed. We won't diacuss the gorilla glue debacle rhat I have going on now......oh boy....hahaha


I have a love/hate relationship with gorilla glue. the only way I get it off my hands is to either let it wear off [the slow way] or to peel it and whatever skin takes with it off my hands. I am not using any gorilla glue for my current reaper projects. I did make some decent progress and more inspiration struck and I have a great new idea--that I can't work on right now.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Got so much done today going to start packing up one box tommorow


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

hmmmmm..........


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Dear victim I have been super busy, I have one more main piece to put together that i know you will love, Definitely going to have to double everything. also waiting for the paint to dry..


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> Got so much done today going to start packing up one box tommorow


Can we say over-achiever?!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

bethene said:


> oh I agree, that stuff can be wicked~
> 
> I need to get moving, have a couple of ideas, but need to get them done,, one other idea but need to see if I have enough of something in the basement to use,,
> have been so busy, sold my 5th wheel,, very depressed about that,, but 2 days I planned on working on stuff was out the window cuz needed to empty and clean it out, still have stuff in my house I need to put away. Then today gardened,,, so yes, I need to get busy,, I keep thinking, oh I have alot of time,,, but I know me,, rushing at the last minute!!!!!


Sorry you are feeling depressed selling your 5th wheel. After our present living arrangement is behind us, I think I would jump up and down to see our 5th wheel go. It is our home right now and has been for coming up on a year for hubby and 9 months for me. I will say these are NOT meant for living in all the time.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bethany said:


> Can we say over-achiever?!


Well not really sold my sports bike and not buying a new one till fall so have to do something to not go crazy LOL cause I love riding motorcycles and track. LOL so this fills my time


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

one down one to go  one of the two victims is ready to ship i will not say which one to keep them wondering. now to finish the other one whoot


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

fra gee lay

must be italian.


oops, wrong forum.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Monday someone is getting reaped whoot


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

so much done this weekend love weekends like this .


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

I've had an incredibly lazy weekend. Been down in the dumps, due to being sick with the cold/sinus/throat goop that was going around my workplace, and well, just depressed in general. I'm trying to cheer up though, but it's difficult. Send me some "happy and healthy haunter vibes" please! Or just link me with some great Halloween sites so I can browse some spooky eye candy for awhile, that usually cheers me right up!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

pinterest! though you have to sift through a bunch of garbage for valentines day and other pointless holidays no one cares about but halloween is getting thicker on there as each day passes.


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh my victim...............I am rubbing my palms together now, in anticipation of what is to come, tomorrow! I can't wait to see the fright on your face!  Tomorrow, tomorrow, I love you, tomorrow, you're only a day.....away,...............................


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

saki come on now just say it. it is my gift come on now! 



Saki.Girl said:


> one down one to go  one of the two victims is ready to ship i will not say which one to keep them wondering. now to finish the other one whoot


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

come on araniella just send me my box already! 



Araniella said:


> Dear Victim.....this project is cursed. We won't diacuss the gorilla glue debacle rhat I have going on now......oh boy....hahaha


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

send me a tracking # saki so i know when it will arrive! 



Saki.Girl said:


> Got so much done today going to start packing up one box tommorow


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

LOL now if i did that you could not stock the UPS man LOL


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

i might get started on my victims gifts tonight... but i cant make any promises. still have a bathroom and kitchen to scrub clean.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I always stalk the UPS lady...


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Ohhh...victim...look at this......this is my favorite thing so far. I am loving how this is coming out!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I can't wait to get it!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Sorry,,, it;s coming to THIS Beth,,, you will get another one Bethany~


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

no way! it is mine!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

cannot wait to see you!



beautifulnightmare said:


> i will be away from home visiting family for the next couple weeks. I will still be haunting the forum but unable to work on my poor victim's gift. Sorry victim but it will give me more time to scheme.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Dear Victim,
........ NO I did not mail your gift. No I am not done with it. Why? You ask? Because my car broke down. Took all of my hubby's paycheck to fix it and he does not have gas for the next two weeks. So we can be patient. Beside who knows.... I maybe find something else to add, or maybe make something else to add. You never know right?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

2 victims are getting goodies today whoot


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

I am planning to mail on Tuesday when I head into town.


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

NOWHINING said:


> Dear Victim,
> ........ NO I did not mail your gift. No I am not done with it. Why? You ask? Because my car broke down. Took all of my hubby's paycheck to fix it and he does not have gas for the next two weeks. So we can be patient. Beside who knows.... I maybe find something else to add, or maybe make something else to add. You never know right?


Now that SUCKS! what is it with the real world getting in the way all the time of the really important stuff???


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Ok. I recieved a call from my hubby and said that I just received a box with bats and halloween stuff all over it and thought I would want to know. So Reaper it has arrived but unforuately I am at work so this is going to be the longest day EVER!!!!!. When I get home I will tear into, I mean carefully open the box, Oh who am I kidding I intend to tear into the box and see all my goodies.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

So excited to start seeing everyone's pics 

Ladysherry sending fast day sprinkles your way


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Ok, since this is my first reap, how does everyone send their packages? i went to USPS & their biggest if it fits it ships will not contain all my victims goodies. Perhaps I went a little overboard on the stuff...... Nah. Suggestions?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bethany said:


> Ok, since this is my first reap, how does everyone send their packages? i went to USPS & their biggest if it fits it ships will not contain all my victims goodies. Perhaps I went a little overboard on the stuff...... Nah. Suggestions?



I ship UPS 
this last package i sent today i had to make a box to fit everything i sent. LOL I always go over board LOL


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Thank you Saki. Guess I'll have to find a UPS place near by.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

I also use UPS. Most of the time they are cheaper than the others. Also that way my victim can stalk the UPS trucks.


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

I priced both UPS and Fedex and Fedex is cheaper for my large box.


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

saki thanks for the heads up. i'll plan on opening my gift after work! yayayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy! 





Saki.Girl said:


> 2 victims are getting goodies today whoot


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

wednesdayaddams said:


> saki thanks for the heads up. i'll plan on opening my gift after work! yayayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!


actual i think we have 3 victims that may get surprizes today whoot


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> actual i think we have 3 victims that may get surprizes today whoot



Won't be from me..thats for sure...sorry my victim...I still am not even started..


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

OMG, I REALLY need to get started!!


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

saki you need to have a serious talk with your delivery person. they must have delivered my box to someone else? it is not here yet! 





Saki.Girl said:


> actual i think we have 3 victims that may get surprizes today whoot


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

wednesdayaddams said:


> saki you need to have a serious talk with your delivery person. they must have delivered my box to someone else? it is not here yet!


Ya I do cause the slacker has not even delivered it yet ugh


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

whew! i'm so glad you are watching it so now i know it's coming to me for sure! 

ha ha ha i wish.....



Saki.Girl said:


> Ya I do cause the slacker has not even delivered it yet ugh


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

LUCKY! Can't wait to see pics! 



LadySherry said:


> Ok. I recieved a call from my hubby and said that I just received a box with bats and halloween stuff all over it and thought I would want to know. So Reaper it has arrived but unforuately I am at work so this is going to be the longest day EVER!!!!!. When I get home I will tear into, I mean carefully open the box, Oh who am I kidding I intend to tear into the box and see all my goodies.


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

I stalk my UPS man anyway because he just rocks those shorts...Dang!!...but at least now I have a legitimate reason for doing it.


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

when i was young my first outside job was working in a children's store....my manager was my "second mom" who was tragically killed last week in accident (god bless her)...but one of my memories of working with her was that we all ogled the UPS drivers every day when they would bring deliveries. UPS sure does have a way of hiring hotties.  and since it was all girls drooling over the guy, it was more socially acceptable i guess to be overtly gaga over them 




chinclub said:


> I stalk my UPS man anyway because he just rocks those shorts...Dang!!...but at least now I have a legitimate reason for doing it.


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear about your friend.


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

thank you....i think sometimes we take for granted that people will be around forever and don't do and say the things we should have...like spending more time together...i have many regrets and this is one of them...her passing made me realize i have so many people that i want to stay in touch with, and so much life to live.....

the people on this forum are great and a big part of making my days happy... 



chinclub said:


> I am so sorry to hear about your friend.


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

Wednesdayaddams, I am sorry to hear about your friend. Death has a tragic way of making us appreciate the people that are a part of our lives even more. It is a sad irony that we often realize how important those people are to us after they are gone. I know that my Mom (hauntedmom) was one of those special people for me, so I can sympathize with you. Yes, the people on this forum are some of the best in the world. I never expected the outpouring of care and friendship that I received after her passing. Those notes and prayers still mean a lot to me, and I hope you will find something that means a lot to you that you can hold onto when it seems like you can't go on.


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

thank you pumpkinking30....it is ironic, isn't it....so sad that it takes such a terrible loss to make you appreciate something else...my friend was so wonderful...and i think i remember reading about your mom, too...so sorry for your loss as well. if hauntedmom liked halloween then she was definitely something special!...it is nice to have a sense of community amongst all of these people spread around the world with just the common bond of one holiday... 





pumpkinking30 said:


> Wednesdayaddams, I am sorry to hear about your friend. Death has a tragic way of making us appreciate the people that are a part of our lives even more. It is a sad irony that we often realize how important those people are to us after they are gone. I know that my Mom (hauntedmom) was one of those special people for me, so I can sympathize with you. Yes, the people on this forum are some of the best in the world. I never expected the outpouring of care and friendship that I received after her passing. Those notes and prayers still mean a lot to me, and I hope you will find something that means a lot to you that you can hold onto when it seems like you can't go on.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Oh my goodness! oh my goodness! ohhhhh myyyyyyyyyy gooooooodness!!! I was reaped today!!!!! So stoked!! I had one of those days at work that seemed to drag on forever and I didn't feel my best for most of it so I was very happy to call it quits at 4. I got in the front door and what did I see on my pool table?? A large box with a Ghost on it!!!! I immediately tore into it and I am still in awe over what was inside! I don't think I'm allowed to say who sent it (yet) but can I post pics???


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

Sorry to follow up such a somber thought with a celebration, but I would be a fiend if I did not thank my wonderful reaper, Saki.Girl. I was reaped this afternoon, and it was a great pick me up after a long day of education workshops. Saki, I can not begin to thank you enough, you went above and beyond and then did a little more. I love everything about my gifts. 








Here was my package (dog not included) 








A beautiful card revealing my reaper.








I was seriously thinking about making one of these for my yard, so this is great. 




































Some great potion bottles and accessories. Can't wait to use that oil, it smells great, is it for an diffuser or a burner? I guess it can work in either, right?















Then I got to the bottom of the box and found this treasure. Thank you so much Saki, it is wonderful. 















But then the box slid open, and I found these inside. I could not believe my eyes. What gorgeous Dia de los Muertos art (or as my Spanish friend would say "Que Lindo" ) You truly are a great artist to put this together.

Saki, I know I have said the word beautiful and gorgeous probably too many times, but this gift was amazing. I would never have expected to get something so great and heartfelt. I will treasure this for years to come. Thank you so much.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

by the end of the week or beginning of next week Dear victim your package will be in the mail.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Awww.. I just read what I posted under... so sorry to hear of your loss WednesdayAddams. I was so excited to post that I didn't read the posts ahead of mine.


----------



## The-Dullahan (Feb 26, 2011)

chinclub said:


> I stalk my UPS man anyway because he just rocks those shorts...Dang!!...but at least now I have a legitimate reason for doing it.


I have always found shortpants (Called simply "shorts" by some) to be perhaps the most peculiar garment. When I moved to Florida around ten years ago, they were...incredibly baffling. Pants are what ladies wear as it is (Olde Irish phrase about "Men who wear pants" has actually produced the English slang term "Pansy" to mean an effeminate man and the word "Pansy" itself is consequently directly phonetically linked to a term for bifurcated garments that we all know today as the word "Pants"), but shorts...on men...Perhaps the scariest thing I have EVER seen. And I have seen a lot...


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I LOVE that headless horseman painting on the box!!! Everything is beautifully done! Great gifts!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Kymmm said:


> Oh my goodness! oh my goodness! ohhhhh myyyyyyyyyy gooooooodness!!! I was reaped today!!!!! So stoked!! I had one of those days at work that seemed to drag on forever and I didn't feel my best for most of it so I was very happy to call it quits at 4. I got in the front door and what did I see on my pool table?? A large box with a Ghost on it!!!! I immediately tore into it and I am still in awe over what was inside! I don't think I'm allowed to say who sent it (yet) but can I post pics???


you may say and yes post pics we want to see


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

oohhhhh ahhhhhhhh....saki girl you now must make another one of each of these for the rest of us! soooo beautiful! i was admiring those flamingos that mr gris had posted last week...and of course all of your beautiful artwork....wow i love the bottles, especially the dirt bottle.

and last but NOT least, your little dog is precious. it wouldn't be a proper reaper photo without a dog or kitty in it! congrats and wow! LUCKY!



pumpkinking30 said:


> Sorry to follow up such a somber thought with a celebration, but I would be a fiend if I did not thank my wonderful reaper, Saki.Girl. I was reaped this afternoon, and it was a great pick me up after a long day of education workshops. Saki, I can not begin to thank you enough, you went above and beyond and then did a little more. I love everything about my gifts.
> 
> View attachment 156341
> 
> ...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

pumpkinking30 said:


> Sorry to follow up such a somber thought with a celebration, but I would be a fiend if I did not thank my wonderful reaper, Saki.Girl. I was reaped this afternoon, and it was a great pick me up after a long day of education workshops. Saki, I can not begin to thank you enough, you went above and beyond and then did a little more. I love everything about my gifts.
> 
> View attachment 156341
> 
> ...



You are so very very welcome when i drew your name for me I was like cool then when i saw you liked day of the dead i thought i am so going to do this for the theme .  that was my first doll make over ever LOL

ya the oil can be used for either


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

thanks kymmm! don't worry...today is a new day and we are all having a better day now! 



Kymmm said:


> Awww.. I just read what I posted under... so sorry to hear of your loss WednesdayAddams. I was so excited to post that I didn't read the posts ahead of mine.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Very nicely done, Saki. I love the headless horseman painting on the box too. And the Day of the Dead bust is beautiful. The candles are really cool too. All in all, some lovely gifts for pumpkinking!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

The-Dullahan said:


> I have always found shortpants (Called simply "shorts" by some) to be perhaps the most peculiar garment. When I moved to Florida around ten years ago, they were...incredibly baffling. Pants are what ladies wear as it is (Olde Irish phrase about "Men who wear pants" has actually produced the English slang term "Pansy" to mean an effeminate man and the word "Pansy" itself is consequently directly phonetically linked to a term for bifurcated garments that we all know today as the word "Pants"), but shorts...on men...Perhaps the scariest thing I have EVER seen. And I have seen a lot...


only if they have chicken legs


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

A HUGE thank you to WednesdayAddams!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! She also sent a box filled with wonderful and thoughtful gifts! Everything is PERFECT for me and I can't wait to show you all!! 
First, the box that was staring at me when I walked in my front door.








Then... this is what I saw when I RIPPED it open!








As I started pulling out items.. this is what I found!! A Beautiful lamp and two skulls that are sparkly and light up!








A Bat Box and a wonderful picture of a witch! (The pic may need to stay out all year)


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Kelloween, I too need to get going, pretty much have figure out what I am making, but now need to finish getting supplies and get busy!!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

a set of Uranium glass.. which I had never heard of but is supposed to have an eerie glow under black light. I'll see tonight!!








She saw a pic of my cat and gave me this Scardy Cat Tombstone along with these awesome homemade candles! 








And last (but certainly not least) This incredible Ouija Board for my witch scene!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

fantastic reap KyMMM 
wednesdayaddams you did a outstanding job. that ouji board and lamp are wicked cool. everything looks fantastic .


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

yayyyyyy kymmm! so happy you received it and that you like it! and why does it look so much nicer at your house than it did in mine? LOL.....the glass really does glow, and Paint it Black was my inspiration. PIB posted last month that an ashtray was found made of this glass and it glowed and I tested it (it really does glow beautifully). yayyy happy halloween kymmm! 

wednesday 



Kymmm said:


> a set of Uranium glass.. which I had never heard of but is supposed to have an eerie glow under black light. I'll see tonight!!
> View attachment 156363
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

thank you saki! i found the lampshade at a garage sale and painted it black-- and it reminded me of kymmm's beaded candelabras she painted black. i thought they might match for her 



Saki.Girl said:


> fantastic reap KyMMM
> wednesdayaddams you did a outstanding job. that ouji board and lamp are wicked cool. everything looks fantastic .


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Great gifts!!! Now I am really excited. Things are getting started.....


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Wednesday sorry for the loss of your friend. I love love love that ouija board!! All of the items you did are great!
Saki, super, as always!
You 2 have set the bar pretty high, hope I can meet the standards! 
I will not be working on the rest of my stuff for a few days. Going to house & dog sit & taking my 2 cats. Need to make sure no fur flies.  Since we will be there for 2 1/2 weeks I already packed up my craft stuff to take over.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Wow, Wednesday, how did you fit all that in a box? how did nothing break? Great job on everything and awesome gifts for Kymmm!!


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

thanks bethany! thanks for the sympathy for my friend, and thanks for the compliments on kymmm's reap..  it was a lot of fun....but now i still wonder who the heck is my reaper ! lol.

and yes, saki sets the bar so high with her beautiful art....





Bethany said:


> Wednesday sorry for the loss of your friend. I love love love that ouija board!! All of the items you did are great!
> Saki, super, as always!
> You 2 have set the bar pretty high, hope I can meet the standards!
> I will not be working on the rest of my stuff for a few days. Going to house & dog sit & taking my 2 cats. Need to make sure no fur flies.  Since we will be there for 2 1/2 weeks I already packed up my craft stuff to take over.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

wednesdayaddams said:


> thanks bethany! thanks for the sympathy for my friend, and thanks for the compliments on kymmm's reap..  it was a lot of fun....but now i still wonder who the heck is my reaper ! lol.
> 
> and yes, saki sets the bar so high with her beautiful art....


YOUR work also set the standard for this reap.


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

thanks PIB it took a while to find a box it would fit in and then to try and find enough packing material to HOPE it would not break. I am actually amazed it all arrived intact... so thankful for that!

and thanks for the compliment. when you found that vaseline glass ashtray last month i went on an ebay mission and bought a ton of it for my halloween. i picked out a few of what i think are the prettiest pieces for kymmm... i had never heard of that stuff either before you posted your ashtray! it is VERY cool. some of my my pieces glow blue and green. they are just beautiful.




Paint It Black said:


> Wow, Wednesday, how did you fit all that in a box? how did nothing break? Great job on everything and awesome gifts for Kymmm!!


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

ps bethany i have 3 dogs so there is usually fur flying at least once a week. 2 of mine are like an old married couple that "bicker" 



Bethany said:


> Wednesday sorry for the loss of your friend. I love love love that ouija board!! All of the items you did are great!
> Saki, super, as always!
> You 2 have set the bar pretty high, hope I can meet the standards!
> I will not be working on the rest of my stuff for a few days. Going to house & dog sit & taking my 2 cats. Need to make sure no fur flies.  Since we will be there for 2 1/2 weeks I already packed up my craft stuff to take over.


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

aww thanks bethany but i've seen the rest of your posts and the rest of the community's and i'm seriously humbled. 



Bethany said:


> YOUR work also set the standard for this reap.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

wednesdayaddams said:


> aww thanks bethany but i've seen the rest of your posts and the rest of the community's and i'm seriously humbled.


Less than 2 weeks ago we house/dog sat for friends who have 2 standard collies. It was my ragdoll's first encounter with a dog. My bengal was displaced from his previous home by a dog, so I was afraid he'd attack. things went great! so this next one should be a breeze. It's a small dog.


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

i don't have any cats but my dogs always got along pretty well the one i had (she passed a few years ago). my cat laid down the law of what was acceptable and let it be known to the dogs that she would scratch your &(O*&**(( face off if you mess with her.  i prefer it that way so the dogs know their boundaries and don't pick on the cat. but sometimes you just never know with newly introduced animals...some times they get along, sometimes they don't but i think you are right and it will be a breeze for you 




Bethany said:


> Less than 2 weeks ago we house/dog sat for friends who have 2 standard collies. It was my ragdoll's first encounter with a dog. My bengal was displaced from his previous home by a dog, so I was afraid he'd attack. things went great! so this next one should be a breeze. It's a small dog.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Kelloween said:


> huh???.....................


It's either Vietnamese or Thai.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

bethene said:


> Kelloween, I too need to get going, pretty much have figure out what I am making, but now need to finish getting supplies and get busy!!


Bethene, we just wanna see everyone else's first! lol  (sounded like a good excuse to me!)


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Dear Victim, when everyone has posted their pictures and time is running out and you begin to feel worried..you will know who has your name......BETHENE OR ME..LOL


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Okay, thats not funny..lol, I will get started tommorrow...


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Kymmm said:


> a set of Uranium glass.. which I had never heard of but is supposed to have an eerie glow under black light. I'll see tonight!!
> View attachment 156363


Kymmm--if it's really uranium glass it should glow like daylight under UV. It has the right tint so if you get it to glow, snap a picture for us.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

or the next day...


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Wow. Great reaps. Now I have to go back and review my plans to make sure everything measures up. Way to raise the bar, people.


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

Here is the sneck peek of what we sent out. I hope the heat doesn't ruin them......












Just kidding..... The kid wouldn't fit in the box........ 
Besides, no one had it on their dislike list...... The melons, you sick lot........


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Sidnami said:


> Here is the sneck peek of what we sent out. I hope the heat doesn't ruin them......
> 
> View attachment 156368
> 
> ...


Tell him to watch out..theres a creepy little thing right behind him..Don't turn around!


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

Kelloween said:


> Tell him to watch out..theres a creepy little thing right behind him..Don't turn around!


I know.... The bananas creep me out too.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

All I can say is that my reaper rocks. OMG!!!!!! I am in awe at the contents of the box. Paint it black you rocked it. I will post pics in the am so everyone can enjoy my gifts. I am amazed of the detail in the gifts. Thank you thank you thank you


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

As requested.. Here is a shot of the glowing glass.. I think you may have created a monster here! No out bidding me on this stuff on Ebay!! lol


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

darn I feel like a slow ***...oops am i suppose to use that word?


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Hurry up Sherry..we want to see what I did'nt send!!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Kymmm said:


> As requested.. Here is a shot of the glowing glass.. I think you may have created a monster here! No out bidding me on this stuff on Ebay!! lol
> 
> View attachment 156370


That stuff is great Kymm..I never saw it before!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok I want some now 




Kymmm said:


> As requested.. Here is a shot of the glowing glass.. I think you may have created a monster here! No out bidding me on this stuff on Ebay!! lol
> 
> View attachment 156370


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

oh..okay, I know..ya'll are thinking "get off the computer..Kelloween and go make your reaper gifts!"


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

awww! what a sweeet model you have! those melons are awesome!




Sidnami said:


> Here is the sneck peek of what we sent out. I hope the heat doesn't ruin them......
> 
> View attachment 156368
> 
> ...


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

if you keep an eye out you can get beautifully shaped serving bowls, kitchen canisters, vases, just about anything they made glass out of back then. i didn't get any of the larger pieces but i plan to at some point.





Kymmm said:


> As requested.. Here is a shot of the glowing glass.. I think you may have created a monster here! No out bidding me on this stuff on Ebay!! lol
> 
> View attachment 156370


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Kymmm said:


> As requested.. Here is a shot of the glowing glass.. I think you may have created a monster here! No out bidding me on this stuff on Ebay!! lol
> 
> View attachment 156370


NICE!! I love the stem on that goblet. I recently laid my hands on some uranium glass fragments for use in my glass blowing and the glow can be incredible. these dishes are going to rock in a haunt setting. I am totally jealous.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Saki [and everyone else]--they made marbles out of uranium glass that make very cool eyes for Halloween sculpture. The thickness of the glass concentrates the reaction to UV light so you get a super bright glow. Ineed to remember to take my UV flashlight to the thrift store on my next trip.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

love the glowing glass,, so cool!!

Pumpkinking30, love the day of the dead head bust, but the candles!!! too too cool,,, I am green with envy!! 
This is fun , seeing everyones great reaps,, oh,, yeah,, and I love that witch picture, I would keep it out all year too , (and the lamp,,, that is amazing) 

I second what was said about coming here, and finding friends and a bit of happiness,, this place always brightens my day,, and I have had my share of dark ones lately .. so thanks all!!!!!!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Love the glass. Gonna have to keep my eye out for some at the auction house. 
I've always known it as Vaseline glass.
Everyone my enjoy looking at the pics here. The show many pieces & if you click on the pic it shows it under black light also. SO sweet!
http://www.vaselineglass.org/blacklight.html


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ondeko said:


> Saki [and everyone else]--they made marbles out of uranium glass that make very cool eyes for Halloween sculpture. The thickness of the glass concentrates the reaction to UV light so you get a super bright glow. Ineed to remember to take my UV flashlight to the thrift store on my next trip.


Oh cool I am going to have to get some. And some of that glass wear I have China hutch full of skulls but some of that glass would rock in it


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

Bethany when I bought it I bought it as "Vaseline" glass as well. That is how most of the pieces are listed on ebay.





Bethany said:


> Love the glass. Gonna have to keep my eye out for some at the auction house.
> I've always known it as Vaseline glass.
> Everyone my enjoy looking at the pics here. The show many pieces & if you click on the pic it shows it under black light also. SO sweet!
> http://www.vaselineglass.org/blacklight.html


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

My husband bought some uranium glass marbles last year. I'm going to pop them in the eye sockets on my rit ghost this year. He is completely obsessed with the stuff but most of it is way out of our price range


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Now if red glass would glow like that


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

wednesdayaddams said:


> awww! what a sweeet model you have! those melons are awesome!



OK, I was checking my email this morning and this was the post that came through from the site. Needless to say I had to come see what you were referring to.
 LOL


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Ok so I am totally devastated!!! I just laid out all of my gifts to get them packaged up to mail out today. Somehow I managed to knock the main gift onto the floor and it broke into many pieces. I could just cry. I am sorry, victim, but I will not be mailing your gift today. I must start all over and I was so proud of how it had turned out.


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

oh chinclub! i am so sorry! i know how it feels to break something. i broke an old lamp last week, it slipped right out of my arm and shattered-it was full of kerosene too 

i'm sure your victim won't mind waiting a little longer. sorry for your disappointing day so far!  it can only get better now





chinclub said:


> Ok so I am totally devastated!!! I just laid out all of my gifts to get them packaged up to mail out today. Somehow I managed to knock the main gift onto the floor and it broke into many pieces. I could just cry. I am sorry, victim, but I will not be mailing your gift today. I must start all over and I was so proud of how it had turned out.


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

come on lady sherry where are the pictures! been waiting all morning girl! 




LadySherry said:


> All I can say is that my reaper rocks. OMG!!!!!! I am in awe at the contents of the box. Paint it black you rocked it. I will post pics in the am so everyone can enjoy my gifts. I am amazed of the detail in the gifts. Thank you thank you thank you


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh no I am so sorry  



chinclub said:


> Ok so I am totally devastated!!! I just laid out all of my gifts to get them packaged up to mail out today. Somehow I managed to knock the main gift onto the floor and it broke into many pieces. I could just cry. I am sorry, victim, but I will not be mailing your gift today. I must start all over and I was so proud of how it had turned out.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

I told you my reaper rocked. I have items for this year and next and everything fits perfectly in my haunt.


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

So awesome. Who was your reaper?


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

ooohhhhhhh that is so awesome! I LOVE LOVE LOVE the petrified bat! and the white pumpkin with the spiders, well let's just say don't invite me to your house cuz i'll be a little lumpy when i leave! lol. 




LadySherry said:


> View attachment 156432
> View attachment 156433
> 
> 
> I told you my reaper rocked. I have items for this year and next and everything fits perfectly in my haunt.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh great stuff way to go the bat is so cool great job


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

Saki did you make those candles? If you did, are you gonna share how you did it? I love the mixed colors. Are those from PVC or some other type? i want to try to make some of mine look aged like that....they are soooooooooooooooo coooooooooooooooollllllllllll..

i've only mastered one color candles. lol. 





pumpkinking30 said:


> Sorry to follow up such a somber thought with a celebration, but I would be a fiend if I did not thank my wonderful reaper, Saki.Girl. I was reaped this afternoon, and it was a great pick me up after a long day of education workshops. Saki, I can not begin to thank you enough, you went above and beyond and then did a little more. I love everything about my gifts.
> 
> View attachment 156341
> 
> ...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

wednesdayaddams said:


> Saki did you make those candles? If you did, are you gonna share how you did it? I love the mixed colors. Are those from PVC or some other type? i want to try to make some of mine look aged like that....they are soooooooooooooooo coooooooooooooooollllllllllll..
> 
> i've only mastered one color candles. lol.


I did make these they are out of toliet paper rolls  all you do is make the candle then i painted it all black then after it dried i put white paint on my brush and brushed it across a paper towle first so its light on brush then just brush over the candle putting it where you want it i did that with the white and the red. its super easy just keep adding it till you like the look.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

chinclub said:


> So awesome. Who was your reaper?


Paint it Black was my reaper. And the bat was made on June 15, 2013. She changed the numbers on the date so it would seems older than it really is.

Wednesday... I guess I will have to check when you leave my house to make sure nothing jumped into your 

pockets or crawled into your suitcase. LOL


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

so what do you fill the rolls with? is that super glue "wax"? 

thanks!



Saki.Girl said:


> I did make these they are out of toliet paper rolls  all you do is make the candle then i painted it all black then after it dried i put white paint on my brush and brushed it across a paper towle first so its light on brush then just brush over the candle putting it where you want it i did that with the white and the red. its super easy just keep adding it till you like the look.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

wednesdayaddams said:


> so what do you fill the rolls with? is that super glue "wax"?
> 
> thanks!



nothing i put a rock on the bottom and then used masking tape created a X with the tape put rock on center of it then placed toliet paper roll over it and taped it to it  to hold it in place the weight of the rock holds it.  and used the masking tape to make a place to hold tea light then wraped some more take around it so nothing would come undodne. dripped hot glue down it let it dry then added a second coat of hot glue, 
then painted whole thing black and did the soft brush of white


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

LadySherry said:


> Paint it Black was my reaper. And the bat was made on June 15, 2013. She changed the numbers on the date so it would seems older than it really is.


Ah, I was wondering if anyone would catch that! LOL.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

My dear victim I need to make a trip to the Oregon coast for your package so it will be a bit longer before this one mails out


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

thanks i'll have to try that one. i'm not great at painting so i'll try on one of my older candles first 





Saki.Girl said:


> nothing i put a rock on the bottom and then used masking tape created a X with the tape put rock on center of it then placed toliet paper roll over it and taped it to it  to hold it in place the weight of the rock holds it.  and used the masking tape to make a place to hold tea light then wraped some more take around it so nothing would come undodne. dripped hot glue down it let it dry then added a second coat of hot glue,
> then painted whole thing black and did the soft brush of white


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

CURSES!! plans foiled again!! Grrr stupid paint! tried to spray glaze once the paint was dry and it is ruined.. nothing i cant fix but it is tedious, and delicate work... Fear not Dear victim I will prevail!!


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

when i made my reaper gift i tried spraying a clear coat over some paint and it all crackled and wrinkled the paint! i was mortified! good thing i had a back up...but that clear paint can be deadly to a project.

i actually had made a ouija board serving tray for my victim and sprayed it with clear coat, then sprayed it with glow in the dark paint and it crackled that one, too. that clear coat is something i will not use without careful thought in the future. that's for sure!

i ended up keeping the ouija serving tray that i made (kymmm has one on her pinterest board and i wanted to give her one) and i gave her a different one. i almost like the crackley look on the ouija board, but on the candles i tried to clear coat it just turned them into a mess 



moonwitchkitty said:


> CURSES!! plans foiled again!! Grrr stupid paint! tried to spray glaze once the paint was dry and it is ruined.. nothing i cant fix but it is tedious, and delicate work... Fear not Dear victim I will prevail!!


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

saki i'm considering trying to use some of this glass for other projects. i'm no artist but i thought if somehow i could take a piece, say a plate for example, and paint parts of it black, and have some of the original glass showing through (say for simplicity's sake, you kept a jack o lantern of the green glass) and painted the rest black so when it glows, you only see the "picture" so to speak...

kind of like glass etching only the etched part would glow and the covered part would not. i think some really awesome designs could be made that would appear when the blacklight is thrown onto the glass.

if you understand this saki do you have any suggestions? (keep in mind that i can't draw stick people, so it has to be ridiculously simple) 



Kymmm said:


> As requested.. Here is a shot of the glowing glass.. I think you may have created a monster here! No out bidding me on this stuff on Ebay!! lol
> 
> View attachment 156370


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ya that would look cool . you could find a pattern you like will say pumpkin place it on the plate so you know where to paint the black then you could go in with details on the pumpkin once black is dry  



wednesdayaddams said:


> saki i'm considering trying to use some of this glass for other projects. i'm no artist but i thought if somehow i could take a piece, say a plate for example, and paint parts of it black, and have some of the original glass showing through (say for simplicity's sake, you kept a jack o lantern of the green glass) and painted the rest black so when it glows, you only see the "picture" so to speak...
> 
> kind of like glass etching only the etched part would glow and the covered part would not. i think some really awesome designs could be made that would appear when the blacklight is thrown onto the glass.
> 
> if you understand this saki do you have any suggestions? (keep in mind that i can't draw stick people, so it has to be ridiculously simple)


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

thanks saki. i will try this at some point and post a pic... 



Saki.Girl said:


> ya that would look cool . you could find a pattern you like will say pumpkin place it on the plate so you know where to paint the black then you could go in with details on the pumpkin once black is dry


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Hard at work again in what I think will be one of my favorite projects....wondering if my dear victim could really use this...hmmm


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm sure I can use it.


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

araniella just send it all to me! i will love everything, i promise! 




Araniella said:


> Hard at work again in what I think will be one of my favorite projects....wondering if my dear victim could really use this...hmmm


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

wednesdayaddams said:


> saki i'm considering trying to use some of this glass for other projects. i'm no artist but i thought if somehow i could take a piece, say a plate for example, and paint parts of it black, and have some of the original glass showing through (say for simplicity's sake, you kept a jack o lantern of the green glass) and painted the rest black so when it glows, you only see the "picture" so to speak...
> 
> kind of like glass etching only the etched part would glow and the covered part would not. i think some really awesome designs could be made that would appear when the blacklight is thrown onto the glass.
> 
> if you understand this saki do you have any suggestions? (keep in mind that i can't draw stick people, so it has to be ridiculously simple)


Wednesday--Use a stencil and a black acrylic paint. Tape the stencil down with blue painters tape then paint over it, let it dry and remove the stencil. You can put a second coat on by hand if you need to but more importantly, you can scrape the paint off if you ever want to change the design.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Dear Victim, I added some detail to the main project and will do some painting tonight [it is just way too hot to work in the studio right now]. I might be able to start project 2 if I can find the glue gun. I have 3 of the stupid things, you'd think I would know where at least one of them is. I am also starting to hunt for packing material--some of this might be a little fragile.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i had one of those night i should not have a paint brush in hand LOL needless to say after the 4th try i stopped LOL but i did manage to use the glue ok lol


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

ondeko said:


> Dear Victim, I added some detail to the main project and will do some painting tonight [it is just way too hot to work in the studio right now]. I might be able to start project 2 if I can find the glue gun. I have 3 of the stupid things, you'd think I would know where at least one of them is. I am also starting to hunt for packing material--some of this might be a little fragile.


Bout time you got my stuff sent!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Araniella said:


> Hard at work again in what I think will be one of my favorite projects....wondering if my dear victim could really use this...hmmm


I thought that was a marlboro..a big one..I was thinkin..hmmm, she must have me...lmao


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

At work today,, thinking of the projects I need to make for my reaper,, brainstorming,, I came up with one more possiblity,, to add to the others, but it depends on how productive some thrift store shopping is! have a few other things I want to make, so if I can't find what I want, am ok,, but still,, I like this idea!!!! If I do say so myself! LOL!!!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Hysterial! I thought it looked like a giant cigar in the picture. Have to tell you....this victim I have has forced me to learn about some new things. Things that maybe I had seen in the past but never gave much thought to...but now...hmmmm.......




Kelloween said:


> I thought that was a marlboro..a big one..I was thinkin..hmmm, she must have me...lmao


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

After getting my gifts, I'm thinking that the stuff I was going to send out may need to be rethought.. lol


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Kymm, at least you had a "first thought" , I am still on the thinking stage..


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Dear Victim:
I need to get all my craft stuff out of the car now so I can continue on your gifts.
Hopefully I'll get them out next week some time.....


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> At work today,, thinking of the
> projects I need to make for my reaper,, brainstorming,, I came up with one more possiblity,, to add to the others, but it depends on how productive some thrift store shopping is! have a few other things I want to make, so if I can't find what I want, am ok,, but still,, I like this idea!!!! If I do say so myself! LOL!!!


I do my best brain storming at work to lol


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Dear victim the package on the way to you i must appoligize now for all the packing matterial. I hope it all makes it there with out any damage  friday someone will be smiling and not just cause its friday whoot.


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

finally saki i have been waiting for my gift so patiently! 



Saki.Girl said:


> Dear victim the package on the way to you i must appoligize now for all the packing matterial. I hope it all makes it there with out any damage  friday someone will be smiling and not just cause its friday whoot.


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

come on bethany hurry i can't wait the suspense is too much for me! 




Bethany said:


> Dear Victim:
> I need to get all my craft stuff out of the car now so I can continue on your gifts.
> Hopefully I'll get them out next week some time.....


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

not nice, reaper.. not nice at all


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Cool looking note it looks like a chalk board


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

oh,, that is a cool note,,, how creative are the people on this forum!!!!!!!!! ( need to tuck that way into the back of my mind,,, of course it will probably get lost in the wind tunnels............)


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I am still away visiting realitives. I am feeling so inspired by the current reapings I think I may stop at some thrift stores and maybe dollar tree today to see if I can find something worthy of my victim to make. Its killing me being away from home and my supplies just sitting there!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

teaser


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Wish it was coming to my house.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Cute note and love the teaser pics!!


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

aww, shux..thank you bethany.... 



Bethany said:


> YOUR work also set the standard for this reap.


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

thanks ondeko. i am not the best at hand painting, but i will give it a shot! 



ondeko said:


> Wednesday--Use a stencil and a black acrylic paint. Tape the stencil down with blue painters tape then paint over it, let it dry and remove the stencil. You can put a second coat on by hand if you need to but more importantly, you can scrape the paint off if you ever want to change the design.


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

kymmm there are some really lovely things right now on ebay if you search under vaseline or uranium glass....there are some 1 inch marbles i'm bidding on that i think will make a lovely insert to one of my "witchy" potion bottles...i think really for those of us that use blacklights, this stuff is a limitless decorating gold mine. if it weren't for paint it black, i never would have found this and i am a black light freak....when i saw the flying crank ghost i went nuts because i am such a black light fan and love it in my decorating. as saki said, it is too bad we can't get this that glows "red" or really other colors, but i bid on some candleabras on ebay and a few other things... i can't wait to use them. i think they would also be really awesome if one has access to dry ice that could be cut small enough to fit into a goblet, cup, etc. to "fog" from the vaseline glass... i'm so excited as this is a new thing... thanks PIB!



Kymmm said:


> As requested.. Here is a shot of the glowing glass.. I think you may have created a monster here! No out bidding me on this stuff on Ebay!! lol
> 
> View attachment 156370


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

one more


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

now you're just being mean, saki.... you should send me my gift....don't make me cry! 



Saki.Girl said:


> one more


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

lol not me


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

wednesdayaddams said:


> thanks ondeko. i am not the best at hand painting, but i will give it a shot!


That's what makes a stencil so useful. If you get the basic outline of a silhouette painted on with nice crisp edges then it is easy to fill in the rest because you don't have to work as hard trying to get that outline done--it's already there.


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

thank you. where do you get stencils?



ondeko said:


> That's what makes a stencil so useful. If you get the basic outline of a silhouette painted on with nice crisp edges then it is easy to fill in the rest because you don't have to work as hard trying to get that outline done--it's already there.


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

not me what? saki, what "DIDN"T" you do girl? 



Saki.Girl said:


> lol not me


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

wednesdayaddams said:


> thank you. where do you get stencils?


you can find stencils at any craft store like Michaels or JoAnns. Halloween stuff won't be out for a while, but it shows up. you can also make them yourself. To stencil on glass I cover the side of the glass that I want to decorate with blue painters tape then use a sharp craft knife to cut out the pattern. You can print out something on the computer then tape the page over the blue tape so you don't have to try to draw. It's easier than it sounds and it just talks some practice.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

finally got that problem fixed box doesn't look like much, but my victim i hope will be happy with its contents


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

thand ondeko!



ondeko said:


> you can find stencils at any craft store like Michaels or JoAnns. Halloween stuff won't be out for a while, but it shows up. you can also make them yourself. To stencil on glass I cover the side of the glass that I want to decorate with blue painters tape then use a sharp craft knife to cut out the pattern. You can print out something on the computer then tape the page over the blue tape so you don't have to try to draw. It's easier than it sounds and it just talks some practice.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> View attachment 156613
> finally got that problem fixed box doesn't look like much, but my victim i hope will be happy with its contents


the voodoo doll rocks


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

moonwitchkitty said:


> View attachment 156613
> finally got that problem fixed box doesn't look like much, but my victim i hope will be happy with its contents


As a past victim of yours. They will love the contents. Trust me. Your victim is in for a treat


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i need to get a black light out i have collected a lot of red glass i will give it a test to see if it will glow  



wednesdayaddams said:


> kymmm there are some really lovely things right now on ebay if you search under vaseline or uranium glass....there are some 1 inch marbles i'm bidding on that i think will make a lovely insert to one of my "witchy" potion bottles...i think really for those of us that use blacklights, this stuff is a limitless decorating gold mine. if it weren't for paint it black, i never would have found this and i am a black light freak....when i saw the flying crank ghost i went nuts because i am such a black light fan and love it in my decorating. as saki said, it is too bad we can't get this that glows "red" or really other colors, but i bid on some candleabras on ebay and a few other things... i can't wait to use them. i think they would also be really awesome if one has access to dry ice that could be cut small enough to fit into a goblet, cup, etc. to "fog" from the vaseline glass... i'm so excited as this is a new thing... thanks PIB!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Is it Friday yet so excited for my victim to see there goodies


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

You guys are knocking it out of the park.! Can't wait for main secret reaper!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

iv'e got a lot of Halloween stamps always fun to use them.. and thank you Lady sherry for the complement  I am glad you enjoyed your goodies


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> You guys are knocking it out of the park.! Can't wait for main secret reaper!


ya the main secret reaper is going to ROCK


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

moonwitchkitty said:


> View attachment 156613
> finally got that problem fixed box doesn't look like much, but my victim i hope will be happy with its contents


Moonwitchkitty, I'll be waiting patiently until it arrives!! LOVE the box decorations!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

well, I got started..I think I am gonna be last sender though...I screwed up 2 things already...I sure don't know whats up with me..think someone stole my mojo!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Kelloween said:


> well, I got started..I think I am gonna be last sender though...I screwed up 2 things already...I sure don't know whats up with me..think someone stole my mojo!


I'm on my way to Sam's in Lady Lake & on the way there is a Mojo shop. Shall I stop by & get you some?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Kelloween said:


> well, I got started..I think I am gonna be last sender though...I screwed up 2 things already...I sure don't know whats up with me..think someone stole my mojo!


I so know the feeling i painted over something 7 times 2 days ago i am like wth is up with me LOL


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

wednesdayaddams said:


> kymmm there are some really lovely things right now on ebay if you search under vaseline or uranium glass....there are some 1 inch marbles i'm bidding on that i think will make a lovely insert to one of my "witchy" potion bottles...i think really for those of us that use blacklights, this stuff is a limitless decorating gold mine. if it weren't for paint it black, i never would have found this and i am a black light freak....when i saw the flying crank ghost i went nuts because i am such a black light fan and love it in my decorating. as saki said, it is too bad we can't get this that glows "red" or really other colors, but i bid on some candleabras on ebay and a few other things... i can't wait to use them. i think they would also be really awesome if one has access to dry ice that could be cut small enough to fit into a goblet, cup, etc. to "fog" from the vaseline glass... i'm so excited as this is a new thing... thanks PIB!


Glad to be of help, Wednesday. The candelabra sounds beautiful. I'd like to see it and your other finds. You should end up with a wonderful and unique display.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

As a fellow Blacklight aholic, I am going to start scouring all the thrift stores, flea markets & auctions for vaseline glass. It will look great in my cabinets of curiosities among my creepy stuff.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Teaser for my Victim:


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Ok victim. I have to stop!!!!! I have filled one box and then thought of something else and had to get a bigger box. I have to stop before I send you a semi truck full of stuff. The box is sealed and addressed. I shall be sending it out soon. Just be patient alittle longer... I believe it will be worth the wait.
Muahahahaha
Your mini reaper


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Bethany said:


> As a fellow Blacklight aholic, I am going to start scouring all the thrift stores, flea markets & auctions for vaseline glass. It will look great in my cabinets of curiosities among my creepy stuff.


If you can find a small UV flashlight to take with you on your shopping excursions you can quickly identify uranium glass in its 2 most common forms: vaseline and custard. Vaseline glass is that sort of greasy transparent green color while custard glass is a milky yellowish off-white translucent or opaque. Uranium glass can also be pale yellow but all of these glow bright yellow/green under blacklight. happy hunting!


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Saki.Girl said:


> i need to get a black light out i have collected a lot of red glass i will give it a test to see if it will glow


Saki--probably not  Red glass is colored by copper or sometimes gold. I haven't ever seen or heard of a UV reactive red and I'm pretty sure it would be all over my industry if it was out there. But you can still try.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Dear Victim, there has been no progress on your gifts as your reaper sets up for a festival tomorrow and then spends the next 2 days away from the workshop. rest assured, however, that the Reaper, like taxes, is inevitable. Your days are numbered.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

still havent started on my victims gifts, keep going back and forth on some of the items not sure if they'll like even one of them let alone the whole lot.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ondeko said:


> Saki--probably not  Red glass is colored by copper or sometimes gold. I haven't ever seen or heard of a UV reactive red and I'm pretty sure it would be all over my industry if it was out there. But you can still try.


DARN LOL of well still love my red glass


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Bethany said:


> I'm on my way to Sam's in Lady Lake & on the way there is a Mojo shop. Shall I stop by & get you some?


yes, please bring me a gallon! lol


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

someone has a surprize waiting for them


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Monday Dear Victim you will be getting your goodies.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Kelloween said:


> well, I got started..I think I am gonna be last sender though...I screwed up 2 things already...I sure don't know whats up with me..think someone stole my mojo!


Not your MoJo oh dear,, have a glass of wine, what it took for me to finally be able to fix my booboo.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Ok, I am watching these on ebay - is anyone here bidding on these ?








I think they are gorgeous!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bethany said:


> Ok, I am watching these on ebay - is anyone here bidding on these ?
> View attachment 156641
> 
> 
> I think they are gorgeous!!


i saw those very cool looking


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

oh,, I agree,, those are gorgeous! 

well,, I found a few things at hobby lobby today,,for a few of my projects,, have not made it to a thrift store yet,, will see if I need the item from there,, or if I can make something else work,,, then I need to get busy busy busy!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Yes, yes, yes! Ya'll need to get busy on my gifts. I am waiting patiently.


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

wow. there are four of us watching/bidding on these? lol. well the auction ends in just a few hours. whoever wins will have to post their victory. 

too funny.. we all have the same taste 



Bethany said:


> Ok, I am watching these on ebay - is anyone here bidding on these ?
> View attachment 156641
> 
> 
> I think they are gorgeous!!


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

thanks PIB! once i get it all together with my black light i'll post a group photo of it. 




Paint It Black said:


> Glad to be of help, Wednesday. The candelabra sounds beautiful. I'd like to see it and your other finds. You should end up with a wonderful and unique display.


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

i can't wait much longer! 



LadySherry said:


> Ok victim. I have to stop!!!!! I have filled one box and then thought of something else and had to get a bigger box. I have to stop before I send you a semi truck full of stuff. The box is sealed and addressed. I shall be sending it out soon. Just be patient alittle longer... I believe it will be worth the wait.
> Muahahahaha
> Your mini reaper


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

wednesdayaddams said:


> wow. there are four of us watching/bidding on these? lol. well the auction ends in just a few hours. whoever wins will have to post their victory.
> 
> too funny.. we all have the same taste


I am not bidding on them. I wanted to check as I don't want to bid up anyone I "know".  That is shy I asked.


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

no way bethany it's my box!



Bethany said:


> Moonwitchkitty, I'll be waiting patiently until it arrives!! LOVE the box decorations!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bethany said:


> I am not bidding on them. I wanted to check as I don't want to bid up anyone I "know".  That is shy I asked.


i am not bidding on them just looked at them very cool looking


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

recived this from my reaper made my day


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

that is seriously awesome... 



Saki.Girl said:


> recived this from my reaper made my day


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

i honestly think that whomever is bidding on it, if they are anything like me, has a set price and if someone exceeds it, i dont' turn it into a bidding war. if it's meant to be mine, it's meant to be is the way i see it on ebay. if it's meant to be someone else's who wants to pay more, then i am sure the seller appreciates that very much! 




Bethany said:


> I am not bidding on them. I wanted to check as I don't want to bid up anyone I "know".  That is shy I asked.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

There is a really cool medicine bottle made out of vasaline glass but the shipping is killer!! Really?? 10 to 15 bucks to ship some of these small items? Crazy... Okay, I'm done complaining. Back to window shopping.. lol


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

heres a few on goodwill auction


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Kelloween said:


> View attachment 156651
> 
> 
> heres a few on goodwill auction


good will has auctions wow


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

lol, they have had them for years..I used to go thru and find all the Halloween things and list them here..but I got lazy!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Kelloween said:


> lol, they have had them for years..I used to go thru and find all the Halloween things and list them here..but I got lazy!



i never new cool


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Yeah, that was news to me too!!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I find their shipping high though!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I am at a stand still on my victim's thing im making..or messing up..i need something for it and can't find one..but i am working on it..


----------



## "i got a rock!" (Apr 20, 2013)

OMG ran across this thread the other day, just curious as to what reaper was all about, you Halloween freaks are my hero. I love this!!!! Went back to mini reaper and mini reaper 2, read all the post; I’m so doing this next time. For now I will be stalking your every post.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Kelloween said:


> I find their shipping high though!


Yeah, shipping for Goodwill auctions is really high and I don't trust the way they pack glass for shipping.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

"i got a rock!" said:


> OMG ran across this thread the other day, just curious as to what reaper was all about, you Halloween freaks are my hero. I love this!!!! Went back to mini reaper and mini reaper 2, read all the post; I’m so doing this next time. For now I will be stalking your every post.


The Main Reaper is going to be starting sign up next month. Check out the thread. Just the "heads up " is getting a lot of banter & building excitement!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

"i got a rock!" said:


> OMG ran across this thread the other day, just curious as to what reaper was all about, you Halloween freaks are my hero. I love this!!!! Went back to mini reaper and mini reaper 2, read all the post; I’m so doing this next time. For now I will be stalking your every post.


make sure you check out the heads up the bifgreaper sign up is coming up soon in July  just click on link below it will take you to it 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...eads-up-secret-reaper-sign-up-start-soon.html


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ondeko said:


> Yeah, shipping for Goodwill auctions is really high and I don't trust the way they pack glass for shipping.


good to know thanks guys


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

whoo hoo. actully got some work done on my reaper gifts . Still looking into how make a coule of brain storms work out the way I invision them in my head.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i have to brain storm somemore too.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

first off... GUYS!!! THOSE GIFTS WERE SUPPOSE TO COME TO ME!!! ME! ME! ME!! LOL Just kidding! Great gifts really. It makes me feel that my gifts for my special victim is not worthy to be mailed.....

Meanwhile...

Dear Victim... I have your box ready. But as I last said, I cannot mailed it until the Hubby's payday which is a millions days away!


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

I am gonna mail my box tomorrow! Finally gathered all the stuff together. Plus, I received my gift and it's awesome! Had a spooky creepy tree in there plus other cool things! Will post photo tomorrow also.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I thinks me may have bit off more than me could chew..timewise.... on what I started..oh my poor poor victim..I do have one small thing made, I am SO trying...


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

Dear Victim, 

I found some cool haunts today! Working on your gifts and I am very excited about my ideas (just hoping that they are what you meant)...Happy Haunting!

PumpkinQueen29!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Kymmm said:


> There is a really cool medicine bottle made out of vasaline glass but the shipping is killer!! Really?? 10 to 15 bucks to ship some of these small items? Crazy... Okay, I'm done complaining. Back to window shopping.. lol


Here Kymm, I found ya some..lol, can you imagine the shipping on it all??

http://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/18530273_large-collection-of-vintage-green-vaseline-glass


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh more pics today of people's goodies can not wait to see


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Wow cool and have it all in a black light cabnit 



Kelloween said:


> Here Kymm, I found ya some..lol, can you imagine the shipping on it all??
> 
> http://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/18530273_large-collection-of-vintage-green-vaseline-glass
> View attachment 156666


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

so did anyone here win the candlesticks? i was outbid by a nickel! lol. i am glad whomever won them got them because they are awesome. and quite honestly, i had just won 10 1" uranium marbles and a 9" candelabra the day before. i probably don't really need any more of this stuff. i have 2 boxes of it that i've accumulated over the past month or so buying in "lots" on ebay. 

if i do reaper again i have lots of it to share! 




Bethany said:


> I am not bidding on them. I wanted to check as I don't want to bid up anyone I "know".  That is shy I asked.


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

whoa! that is a lot of dishes!



Saki.Girl said:


> Wow cool and have it all in a black light cabnit


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

come on tom you gotta post your pics soon! 



tomanderson said:


> I am gonna mail my box tomorrow! Finally gathered all the stuff together. Plus, I received my gift and it's awesome! Had a spooky creepy tree in there plus other cool things! Will post photo tomorrow also.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Kelloween said:


> I thinks me may have bit off more than me could chew..timewise.... on what I started..oh my poor poor victim..I do have one small thing made, I am SO trying...


It's ok Kelloween, I am patient...... sometimes.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Keep a eye out for ups hehe today peeps


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

wednesdayaddams said:


> so did anyone here win the candlesticks? i was outbid by a nickel! lol. i am glad whomever won them got them because they are awesome. and quite honestly, i had just won 10 1" uranium marbles and a 9" candelabra the day before. i probably don't really need any more of this stuff. i have 2 boxes of it that i've accumulated over the past month or so buying in "lots" on ebay.
> 
> if i do reaper again i have lots of it to share!


magic ball let wednesdayaddams be my reaper


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

i always do but your ups guy is ticking me off saki. he never brings me any of your goodies. what is wrong with this guy?




Saki.Girl said:


> Keep a eye out for ups hehe today peeps


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

i wish i had a magic 8 ball. i always wanted one when i was a kid. remember later they came out with the magic "date" ball that was pink?

sooooo coooolllll



Saki.Girl said:


> magic ball let wednesdayaddams be my reaper


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I got some really cool stuff in the mail last night. It's stuff I ordered and, I'm sharing with my victim!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

wednesdayaddams said:


> i always do but your ups guy is ticking me off saki. he never brings me any of your goodies. what is wrong with this guy?


ya i know he must have a mind of his own LOL


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

wednesdayaddams said:


> i always do but your ups guy is ticking me off saki. he never brings me any of your goodies. what is wrong with this guy?


He is a guy and they never stop for directions so he is lost and just drops the box anywhere.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

LadySherry said:


> He is a guy and they never stop for directions so he is lost and just drops the box anywhere.



LOL he must be cause this waiting till end of day stuff to deliver is nuts LOL


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok way more then i would pay but damn cool 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Art-De...773?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27d44de71d


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I had to go to the post office to mail my ebay things..so I stopped at a flea market and yayyyyyyy..I found the thing I was looking for to complete my mess Im making for my victim,,,oh and I had paper mache in my nose..that ever happened to anyone else??


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Kelloween said:


> I had to go to the post office to mail my ebay things..so I stopped at a flea market and yayyyyyyy..I found the thing I was looking for to complete my mess Im making for my victim,,,oh and I had paper mache in my nose..that ever happened to anyone else??


yaaaaaa omg i busted up laughing at work here when i read the paper mache in the nose LOL


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> yaaaaaa omg i busted up laughing at work here when i read the paper mache in the nose LOL


yehh, if only I had seen it and not the lady in the post office....


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

wow that looks almost like a set of bowling pins!  super cool...



Saki.Girl said:


> ok way more then i would pay but damn cool
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Art-De...773?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27d44de71d


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> ok way more then i would pay but damn cool
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Art-De...773?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27d44de71d


oh..thats nice..if I was collecting it...and was working lmao..I think the price isn't bad..


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> ok way more then i would pay but damn cool
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Art-De...773?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27d44de71d


OMG!! I LOVE it!! Let me see.... I got my floor candelabras & kneeling benches at more than 1/2 the price I was going to pay...... If only I had a place to put it...


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I GOT REAPED and it is awesome!!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

as soon as i can transfer pictures from my phone i will post.. Best reaper ever


----------



## "i got a rock!" (Apr 20, 2013)

I feel like Linus when I see the ups truck: “There he is! There he is! It's the Great Pumpkin! He's rising out of the pumpkin patch! What happened? Did I faint? What did he leave us? Did he leave us any toys?” And I’m not even playing; I get excited for you guys. Can’t wait for more pics.


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

come on moon witch kitty! pics are much anticipated!



moonwitchkitty said:


> I GOT REAPED and it is awesome!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> as soon as i can transfer pictures from my phone i will post.. Best reaper ever


I am so glad you like it


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Pictures!! PicTureS!! PICTURES!!!


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Here's the Halloween presents!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

love the tree it is so cool


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

wow tom your reaper really got you good! i remember you saying you liked comics and if i had been your reaper i sure wouldn't have been able to find you one ! lol. i love love love your spooky tree! 

great reaper!



tomanderson said:


> View attachment 156740
> 
> 
> Here's the Halloween presents!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Saki you rock, you out did your self and i am very thankful. love the art, and the piece from your tree is just too cool 
ATTACH=CONFIG]156743[/ATTACH]
Maggie approves


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you Saki!!


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

wow moon witch you got a great reap too! love the cyanide bottle....wish i had one of those! and saki knows i love her candles. something tells me mine won't turn out like hers do though lol. 



moonwitchkitty said:


> View attachment 156750
> 
> 
> View attachment 156751
> ...


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

WOW Nice reaps!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> View attachment 156750
> 
> 
> View attachment 156751
> ...


You are most very welcome went with your twisted red ridinghood theam haha so glad you like everything 
so glad it all made it there and nothing got broken 
to bad the solor light was not still glowing when you got it LOL


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

wednesdayaddams give it a try you may be surprised on how well it works  just keep in mind we are our worst critics.. 
you cant see very well from the picture but the cyanide bottle has little skulls and metal balls in side. and i absolutely love the Death root


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

wednesdayaadams here is a pic of how they are done







just go easy on the white and if you get to much just paint over with black and try again


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> wednesdayaddams give it a try you may be surprised on how well it works  just keep in mind we are our worst critics..
> you cant see very well from the picture but the cyanide bottle has little skulls and metal balls in side. and i absolutely love the Death root


that death root lets just say that i did not touch it with bare hands so no blood would be on it LOL that stuff is sharp as crap LOL


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

The small plaates at the bottom right appear to be a depression glass pattern called block optic. I happen to have some that belonged to my grandmother.


Kelloween said:


> Here Kymm, I found ya some..lol, can you imagine the shipping on it all??
> 
> http://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/18530273_large-collection-of-vintage-green-vaseline-glass
> View attachment 156666


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Is that a pawn from a chess set on top of the cyanide bottle?! If so, what a fantastic Idea!! 
I really need to get my butt in gear & get my stuff done & out. Hopefully I can get back to work on my victim's stuff Monday.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bethany said:


> Is that a pawn from a chess set on top of the cyanide bottle?! If so, what a fantastic Idea!!
> I really need to get my butt in gear & get my stuff done & out. Hopefully I can get back to work on my victim's stuff Monday.


yep that is i got a unique chest set and was like hell ya these are going on bottles


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

thanks for the pics saki. why do your drips come out so wide? i bought the biggest glue gun i could find and they still come out so thin??




Saki.Girl said:


> wednesdayaadams here is a pic of how they are done
> View attachment 156753
> 
> just go easy on the white and if you get to much just paint over with black and try again


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

I was reaped!!!!! And oh my, I think I had the best reaper in the world. It was Queen of Spades. I got a cute poem with a sweet photo of her chinchilla. (My other main love along with Halloween) Lots of creepy crawlies. Then two awesome popcorn containers for my carnevil party. 3 great keys for my Haunted Hotel. The room numbers are 10-31-13. LOL and the back has an H for our Horror Hotel. And if that wasn't enough she also created a framed blueprint of our hotel which I had posted was 13 floors with the 13th at ground level and everything else below ground. And then a pack of caution tape, cause yo can never have enough of that. Thank you so much!!! I love it all and I can't wait to display it.


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

wow! awesome reap.. of course my fave is the chinchilla since animals are my first love! but the rest of the gifts are beautifully hand crafted. Queen of Spades really is thoughtful! 



chinclub said:


> I was reaped!!!!! And oh my, I think I had the best reaper in the world. It was Queen of Spades. I got a cute poem with a sweet photo of her chinchilla. (My other main love along with Halloween) Lots of creepy crawlies. Then two awesome popcorn containers for my carnevil party. 3 great keys for my Haunted Hotel. The room numbers are 10-31-13. LOL and the back has an H for our Horror Hotel. And if that wasn't enough she also created a framed blueprint of our hotel which I had posted was 13 floors with the 13th at ground level and everything else below ground. And then a pack of caution tape, cause yo can never have enough of that. Thank you so much!!! I love it all and I can't wait to display it.


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

She is. It was funny cause my husband doesn't follow what I do online. He was watching me open the gift and he kept asking how she knew so much about our plans. He actually said, its really scary..its like she was stalking you!  That is the whole point! LOL


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

another wounderful reap whoot


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

wednesdayaddams said:


> thanks for the pics saki. why do your drips come out so wide? i bought the biggest glue gun i could find and they still come out so thin??


I put on the first layer of drips let it set up a little then i go back on top of them adding to them to make them wide. you will have to just kinda play around with it you will get it


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Here's a photo of some Halloween gift goodies from other folks, just because!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Chinclub love the keys so cool


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

awesome tom! love the horror express!



tomanderson said:


> Here's a photo of some Halloween gift goodies from other folks, just because!
> 
> View attachment 156777


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

thanks. i tried the double coat thing before didn't work too well. i need a bigger gun! 



Saki.Girl said:


> I put on the first layer of drips let it set up a little then i go back on top of them adding to them to make them wide. you will have to just kinda play around with it you will get it


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow, more great reaps!!! 
Love the tree, Tom~~

Love the candles. Sakigirl, thanks for the pic;s how to make them! 
The keys are so cool!!!!!

I did work on my victims items yesterday,, but ran out of something in the middle, now have to get to the store,, one thing, not sure if or how to make it,, flying by the seat of my pants here,,, and got the supplies from the basement for another project,,Lots of projects going at once!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I am almost done with my "main" project...I really have been working on this for a week or more..and I NEVER want to make another one!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Some great Reaps happening here!! My things are ready to go.. Should be mailing it out in the next couple days..


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Every reaping makes me drool! You all rock!


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

I plan to spend tomorrow on my replacement reaper gift. If I can keep from breaking this one I will be mailing out on Tuesday.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

usps says out for delivery looks like someone will be reaped today


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> usps says out for delivery looks like someone will be reaped today


looks like you arent my dallas reaper since my mail has already run today lol.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

What a Great way to be woke up from a nap I was REAPED whoot 

thank you so much moonwhitchkitty whoot i love it all I can use them in my huants and i too look forward to reading thur the book  



i open and 


and all these goodies were inside 


cool skull (love my skulls ) to the cute potion bottle with a skull on it to rocking cool flowers 

bleeding candles a cool alice tin with a key and a fun book to read. 


and this cool neckles and bracelet


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

worked on the projects. Two done. One almost. Another one started. feels good.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

So glad you liked your goodies, I had a blast making them.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

now that i have napped i think a run to salvation army is in oreder i need to make some stuff


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Great gifts, Saki! Moonwhitchkitty did a great job! That skull is awesome!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Humidity is killing my project. I haven't said some of these words in a long long long time..... Looks good..but grrrrrrrrrrrrrr This is sooo challenging victim. At this point, no matter what it looks like...it's coming your way...hahahaha


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

*Mini Reaper 2*

I was reaped! By the obviously amazing Amyml!
We are having an Undead Prom with black, red and white as the prom colors. She hit the nail on the head and then some! 
Everything is completely amazing, well thought out and given great thought and care. 
My hubby was blown away, he has always enjoyed seeing the secret reaper gifts before, but he is into it now! 
Amyml had a poetic card on each pkg that made it even more fun and special.
I hope the pics come out in order and can read them, these gifts totally fit the bill and fill our need! Thank you thank you thank you!
It isn't letting me past my pics from my cell, so going to try it a diff way. Hope this works...


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Lets try2 more
Well, they are out of order, but that's okay, at least they loaded and now I will edit. (dumb cell was so limited, but guess I'm lucky to have gotten this far! LOL)
First pic is card and all the amazing things that fit in that little box


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Now 2 more
Black and red streamers! Woot! Was on my shopping list! A definite WIN!
And what Undead Prom isn't complete without Caution Tape! Sooo going to use this! Love it!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Only letting me do one or two at a time, sorry
I tried to take the pics sideways but they uploaded upside down, Rut Row!
I was hoping you could read the poem, it says:
"Flowers are for the dead they say
But your guests just won't stay down
A corsage or boutonniere 
For every tux and gown!"

LOVE IT!
These are little handmade flower pins (did you use red and black Lais?) with handmade skull centers! A whole box full! Never would've came up with these, so appreciated, no words!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Just a few more
We were planning on crowning a Prom king and queen but I didn't even have that in my likes post, but Amyml READ MY MIND  LOL
Ribbons and crowns for the Royal Prom Court, sooo adorable!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

And the last but not least!
I have the perfect place to hang this Banner, it's going to look awesome over the "dance floor" too!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I hope to be sending out my Reapees box by the end of the week, depends on the holiday events/work schedule. I am so pumped by my gifts that am changing what I am sending! Beware for whom the bell tolls...


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

wow ish witch that is a mighty cool haul..


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Ishwitch--great haul! Your reaper really went all out. thanks for getting the photos up.

Saki--you got a lot of cool stuff, too. That skull is awesome.

Nice work, Reapers!

Normally I would tease my victim here, but honestly, I am just exhausted. I spent a 14 hour day selling my art and as much as I would love to taunt you, victim, I got to get some sleep. On the upside, I seem to have done better than OK financially at this event so I can take some time off from work to make reaper gifts next week!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

more great peaps whoot.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Araniella said:


> Humidity is killing my project. I haven't said some of these words in a long long long time..... Looks good..but grrrrrrrrrrrrrr This is sooo challenging victim. At this point, no matter what it looks like...it's coming your way...hahahaha


thats whats taking me so long..waiting on mine to dry between what I'm doing..


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

Ishwitch, I'm glad you liked everything. You have such a fun theme for your party! And yes, the flowers are from leis. Gotta love the Dollar Tree!


----------



## Queen Of Spades (Jun 7, 2013)

I think I'm having just as much fun seeing all of the wonderful reaps as I did putting today the gifts for my victim. There is so much talent oozing out of everyone on this forum.


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

Wait a tick. Were we suppose to let the person we reap know who reaped them or is that optional? So confused again....


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Wow, I love all of the prom stuff. So many great ideas!!!


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Sidnami said:


> Wait a tick. Were we suppose to let the person we reap know who reaped them or is that optional? So confused again....



Its optional. If you didn't tell them in the box you can tell when they post the pictures here.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok items ready to ship hope to get box in the mail either this week or start of next week,


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

got some more work done, projects completed, slowly getting there!!!


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

wowie! so much thoughtful work! and everything is PERFECT for a prom theme! i love it all. your reaper must really love you! 




IshWitch said:


> And the last but not least!
> I have the perfect place to hang this Banner, it's going to look awesome over the "dance floor" too!


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

wow awesome reap! LOVE the skull.... wow that is terrific! LUCKY girl!



Saki.Girl said:


> What a Great way to be woke up from a nap I was REAPED whoot
> 
> thank you so much moonwhitchkitty whoot i love it all I can use them in my huants and i too look forward to reading thur the book
> 
> ...


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

i think i am officially the last person to start on her victims gift. sorry victim. it will definitely be shipped by deadline.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Cleaned out our storage unit and found two big totes of Halloween treasures and more craft supplies. I danced with joy. Now what can I use for my victim. Feeling crafty! Watch out! That's dangerous!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Crazy amazing reaps so far. Everyone is so talented! Amazing.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

mariposa0283 said:


> i think i am officially the last person to start on her victims gift. sorry victim. it will definitely be shipped by deadline.


I'm slow too...but I worked on one thing for a week straight..ya'll know me..Ms Obsessive..lol


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Hard to belive July is tommorow. 24 days to ship for mini reaper. 17 days for sign up of big reaper


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

great gifts guys! We know I am done. I am just waiting for pay day..... Waiting takes forever!


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Two brutally long festival days but after tomorrow I can take a few days off and make stuff for my victim. I have just a little painting and sealing to do on the 'main attraction' and I have the next project started. I'm sacrificing some of my stuff for the cause because I think this is a pretty cool thing that my victim will love. It's possible, although not very likely, that I could ship earlier than the deadline.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

ondeko said:


> Two brutally long festival days but after tomorrow I can take a few days off and make stuff for my victim. I have just a little painting and sealing to do on the 'main attraction' and I have the next project started. I'm sacrificing some of my stuff for the cause because I think this is a pretty cool thing that my victim will love. It's possible, although not very likely, that I could ship earlier than the deadline.


yayyyy, hurry with my box!! lol


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

What's worse is being a July 4th baby and having Halloween as your favorite day..... At least I can look forward to something Halloween like in July.... Hee Hee.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Sidnami said:


> What's worse is being a July 4th baby and having Halloween as your favorite day..... At least I can look forward to something Halloween like in July.... Hee Hee.


I was born the day after Halloween, I missed it by 10 hours!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

waiting for some gorilla glue to dry before my next step,, and got to Michael's and got the thing I ran out of in the middle of the project,, started back working on that one,,,slowly getting there dear victim!


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

So my replacement gift is finished. I just have to seal it. Assuming I don't screw it up or drop this one I still plan to ship Tuesday. I was thinking that since I worked so hard on the first one I might glue it together and just send it as an extra since there is room in the box. At least my victim can see it and then toss it if its too broken to use. The first one was so much better than the second. 

So what is the best glue to glue plastic or ceramic or something like that together?


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

All of you born on or around Halloween, I am jealous. I was born in March.  
However, got married on Nov. 2nd so can use Halloween Party to celebrate milestone anniversaries. 
And... after watching Baby Daddy the other night, I may start celebrating Halfaween!! Half way to Halloween!!  
That gives a nice holiday to April 30th or May 1st.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Dear Victim:
Today I have skipped my trip to the Flea Market to work on getting you stuff done.
Will have to make a trip back home this week to gather everything that is already done when I am ready to ship.
Soon.......... I hope.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

my birthday is October29th and i grew up next to a cemetery, i have lots of inspiration


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> my birthday is October29th and i grew up next to a cemetery, i have lots of inspiration


Mine is oct 17 there was a eclipse. when i was born  
but damn wish i would have grown up by a cemetery


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

lots of october babies, mine is the 15th! my mom is the 29th. 

got another teaser from my reaper today. i have been accepted to hogwarts. YAY!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I think for next reaper i should send lots of surprize teassers and wait to send the mail event till end


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

i gotta admit i am totally loving the teasers. cant wait to find out who my reaper is. he or she is putting a lot of thought into it. all stuff i like (ghosts, harry potter). todays definitely got me the most excited about getting my reaper package! i would take a picture but its a long note and would be hard to read in a photo.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

I love getting and sending the teasers. Last round I had great fun sending my victim things that she would need when she got the big package to complete some of the projects...like spider webbing and things of that sort. 

Almost forgot to start teasing my new victim for round 2. Have been so engrossed in this project that is not as easy as it seemed it would be from the start..LOL I so totally should have gone another route with it...but I'm not backing down. It WILL work! LOL


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

i think with the big reapers i'll probably start sending out teasers. im just lacking in creativity and would have no idea what to send.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

You don't need that much creativity.........you can send just a card....or a creepy slip of paper warning your victim of impending doom.

I once got a mini-coffin with the words on a scroll...'Soon Victim, Soon." Thought that was cool.

I just like how it builds anticipation. Oh, and I tend to hide my State in my profile during reaper time, since I seem to be the only one from my state ever playing...haha.





mariposa0283 said:


> i think with the big reapers i'll probably start sending out teasers. im just lacking in creativity and would have no idea what to send.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Kelloween said:


> yayyyy, hurry with my box!! lol


Aren't you supposed to be painting?


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Araniella said:


> Oh, and I tend to hide my State in my profile during reaper time, since I seem to be the only one from my state ever playing...haha.



Why didn't I think of that!! I didn't do teasers because I didn't want to give up my location. It never occurred to me that I could remove it.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

chinclub said:


> Why didn't I think of that!! I didn't do teasers because I didn't want to give up my location. It never occurred to me that I could remove it.


ya me either but so i would not forget mine is removed now haha


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Im not going to worry about my state..by the time my victim gets it, they will know who its from cause everyone else would have already sent theirs!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

ondeko said:


> Aren't you supposed to be painting?


NO..I finished...okay..I lie..I'm going


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

i fixed mine... since im pretty much one of the only active members on the forums from my area... if people were aware, it wouldnt take long for them to figure out who their reaper was if i sent them a teaser.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Ya'll say that but some travel to different locations during the reaper season and send from there so you never know. Just a thought.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Good point ladysherry


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Seems to me like everyone told anyway as soon as it arrived?? lol


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Kelloween said:


> Seems to me like everyone told anyway as soon as it arrived?? lol


ya for mini reaper i was like ya tell not sure on big reaper i think they want us to wait LOL but not sure


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

I just change my state because it would be revealed when I send the teasers. I reveal who I am when I finally 'reap'.


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Sorry, my lovely victim, but I lied again. I won't be shipping tomorrow. I was packing everything up today and suddenly had a thought on how to fix the broken item. Well, not fix it exactly, but add to it to hide the break. So instead of shipping tomorrow I am going shopping for the items I need. Try to be patient just a little bit longer....


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

chinclub said:


> Sorry, my lovely victim, but I lied again. I won't be shipping tomorrow. I was packing everything up today and suddenly had a thought on how to fix the broken item. Well, not fix it exactly, but add to it to hide the break. So instead of shipping tomorrow I am going shopping for the items I need. Try to be patient just a little bit longer....


I am trying really really hard, but it isn't easy!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I wanna show someone what I made..lmao..BUT I will wait...I put some major work into it... I wanna go ahead and send just the 2 things I made, but I wanted to add just something small...so victim..won't be long!


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

I have been considering sending each individual item in its own box and mailing them so they arrive a few days apart with each gift being more elaborate than the one before it. I think of it as harvesting over a matter of days instead of reaping all at once.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Kelloween said:


> I wanna show someone what I made..lmao..BUT I will wait...I put some major work into it... I wanna go ahead and send just the 2 things I made, but I wanted to add just something small...so victim..won't be long!


Me too!! I wanna show off all the stuff I made for my victim so far.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

I would be happy to review all items made for your victims before you ship them. Really. It's not a problem.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

How much fun would that be?!...But the Postage!!! LOL



ondeko said:


> I have been considering sending each individual item in its own box and mailing them so they arrive a few days apart with each gift being more elaborate than the one before it. I think of it as harvesting over a matter of days instead of reaping all at once.


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Since I have already received my gift you can all pm me pictures. I would love to oh and ah over your creations!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Eek - I teaser card.... I received a most awesome card, letting me know of my impending victimidge... I'm totally excited 'cause the card is great!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Well dear victim your gift is in the mail today. Hope you like it all 

Now to work on dark alice in wounderland stuff hehe


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

With the holiday this week looks like next week my victim we get there goodies


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Quite here today all the reapers must be hard at work.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Ok, sure!! LOL I was running errands & shopping.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

sadly worked today. started another project last night. finished another. bought a few tbings for the last one. so feel like a bit of progress!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Another box is on it's way to it's destination. Should be delivered in the next few days..


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

yeh yeh..Im still not done...


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Got two small gifts in progress. Enjoying myself painting. 
Maybe a little too much!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Kelloween said:


> yeh yeh..Im still not done...


Me Either. I just want to keep adding stuff..


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Helping Beautifulnightmare plot a VICTIM's gifts......


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

OK ya'll..ya need to get on the ball and get those gifts sent!! HAHAHAHAH...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Hope all you reapers have a great 4th of July.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Right back atcha, Saki.

I know I'm looking forward to 4 days to work on this project that's making me pull my hair out. 

Maybe I will send a 'finish it yourself' kit. Here are the parts, you assemble and paint to look like this picture...hahaha



Saki.Girl said:


> Hope all you reapers have a great 4th of July.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Omg that cracked me up lol but you know would be cool to do something where you send victims teaser parts and they have to build as they get 



Araniella said:


> Right back atcha, Saki.
> 
> I know I'm looking forward to 4 days to work on this project that's making me pull my hair out.
> 
> Maybe I will send a 'finish it yourself' kit. Here are the parts, you assemble and paint to look like this picture...hahaha


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

LMAO!!!!! that would be too funny,, send part A and B one mailing,,, and parts C and D the next!! can you just imagine it!!!!!!!! LOL!!!!!! 

I think I got the last of what I need,, I sure hope it works out good,,,, things are never quite what they are in my head,, might be a good thing,, some times my head is scary.... or empty,,, depending on when it it!! LOL


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

I have an 'easy' victim. Knew exactly what I was going to make within minutes of getting the name. Very little stalking needed. I will say its' a bit different and I really should have taken a different route...but I HAD to work with what I know. (go ahead, laugh AND point at me now) It's just the humidity and getting the right thing to do what I want it to do. Let's just say..the staple gun came out the other night for getting foam to foam when the glue was popping all over the place. NOW laugh and point. Staples...in foam board. Uh huh.

One smaller project...well...in a senior moment, adhered the perfect metal doo-dads with....Gorilla Glue. Totally forgot about the expansion. Looked like I stuck it on with chewed gum. Uh huh...so, out came the dremel. Needed a new paint job that was already challenged when I sprayed white paint on it instead of matte finish.

Another project, went much much better than expected, but my kidlet couldn't leave it alone and chipped off the paint before I could seal it. 

Boy! I can't wait till the BIG reaper...LOL


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I so feel your pain I had this what normally would be simple to me idea to paint and after screwing it up and painting over it and starting again 7 times LOL I gave up and just glued stuff on it LOL 




Araniella said:


> I have an 'easy' victim. Knew exactly what I was going to make within minutes of getting the name. Very little stalking needed. I will say its' a bit different and I really should have taken a different route...but I HAD to work with what I know. (go ahead, laugh AND point at me now) It's just the humidity and getting the right thing to do what I want it to do. Let's just say..the staple gun came out the other night for getting foam to foam when the glue was popping all over the place. NOW laugh and point. Staples...in foam board. Uh huh.
> 
> One smaller project...well...in a senior moment, adhered the perfect metal doo-dads with....Gorilla Glue. Totally forgot about the expansion. Looked like I stuck it on with chewed gum. Uh huh...so, out came the dremel. Needed a new paint job that was already challenged when I sprayed white paint on it instead of matte finish.
> 
> ...


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

I've been reaped! I love my gifts. So, I have to tell the full story. I've been at a campground at the beach since Sunday. I knew my package might show up so I had my sister (queen of spades) watching for it. On Monday she picked it up. She managed to refrain from opening it, but took it to work with her in case it was meltable or something. Today, she traveled up here (we're in San Clemente) with the package. So, my reaper gift has gone from L.A. to the Imperial valley on the Mexican border and finally back to Orange county. It's had a better vacation than I have!

It was soooo worth the wait. I'll post pictures in just a bit.
Thank you reaper! I think I know who you are (the comic book?), but please let me know for sure.


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

My gifts! I love everything. The vintage graphic book is awesome and so is the comic book!
Thank you to my reaper, tomanderson!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Another great reap love the belive it or not so cool


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Has mine arrived yet? oh yeh..I've not sent it..and the one has become a part of my family..we are gonna miss seeing it on the dining room table!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

went shopping and found a couple more small things to add to my victim's gift. made me happy


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I need to find a box & a UPS shipping place.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Dear Victim,
I have been to FedEx, UPS, and the post office today. I sent out a lot of things, but the question is: Did I send something to *you*? Only Saki.girl knows for sure. Have a nice 4th.

Everyone else can have a nice 4th, too.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I worked on a project last night , but sorta screwed it up,, have to see if I can fix it to my liking, or will need to start over,,,,,,  oh well,, story of my life! LOL!!!!!!!Good thing I have 20 days til shipping is due!


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

I finished everything and saved the broken piece by adding something to it to hide the break. Now I am just waiting for everything to dry. Assuming my great foam doesn't get carried away with its expanding I hope to ship tomorrow. 3rd time's the charm, right?


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

I will be heading to ups tomorrow and shipping my victims box. I think they have waited long enough.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

i'M WAITING TILL LAST TO SEND..ACTUALLY..i AM HAVING TROUBLE BOXING SOMETHING...IM AFRAID IT WILL ARRIVE IN PIECES


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

oops didnt mean to yell


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

whoot looks like next week we get to see more victims pics of there reaps whoot


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Happy 4th of July. I am Poop and tried and no I did not mail your gift. Do not despire my Dear Victim. You can wait....Right?


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

going to get started on my victims stuff tomorrow hopefully if i can find the time. been super duper busy taking care of my brothers kids and it doesnt look like they'll be leaving anytime soon so i cant put it off till they go home anymore lol.


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Guess where I am headed in a little bit? There is so much bubble wrap in that box, its crazy!!!! And I am still worried that something might break along the way.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

can not wait to see pics of more reaps whoot


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well,, can not fix my project to my liking, so now will see if I get get a new one going.,. other wise on to plan B! 

chinclub,,, the box my gift is coming in looks wonderful!!!!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Someone needs to take the black paint away from me..haha oh boy...


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

i was crazy worried mine would break en route as well chinclub. must have been a little angel along with mine. plus all the bubble wrap. lol 



chinclub said:


> Guess where I am headed in a little bit? There is so much bubble wrap in that box, its crazy!!!! And I am still worried that something might break along the way.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Ok someone will be getting a magical box on Tuesday. Be on the lookout for that brown truck.


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

awesome reap! tomanderson did a great job! i LOVE the halloween graphics book. lucky!



amyml said:


> View attachment 157217
> 
> 
> My gifts! I love everything. The vintage graphic book is awesome and so is the comic book!
> Thank you to my reaper, tomanderson!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

cant wait to see more pictures, everyone has wonderful talents


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

LadySherry said:


> Ok someone will be getting a magical box on Tuesday. Be on the lookout for that brown truck.


wont be from me....


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

have a great weekend all you reapers.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

teaser pic


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Today I'm finishing up some treats for a few special ghouls and goblins! Will be ready to mail early next week...


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

Kelloween said:


> wont be from me....


me either.... i still havent started lol. kids are time consuming!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

mariposa0283 said:


> me either.... i still havent started lol. kids are time consuming!


Won't be from me either. Not that I don't have lots of stuff done, just haven't gotten a box.
did procure some nice bubble wrap


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Ooohhhh i love it!



Saki.Girl said:


> teaser pic


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Hey, this is fun, huh?


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Tracker says my box was delivered last Wednesday. I hope my victim wasn't disappointed.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Kymmm said:


> Tracker says my box was delivered last Wednesday. I hope my victim wasn't disappointed.


I am going to do some checking to see if she got it


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

well i didn't get the box you sent me kymmm!  



Kymmm said:


> Tracker says my box was delivered last Wednesday. I hope my victim wasn't disappointed.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Pictures!!! I am ready to see more pictures!!!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

Kymmm said:


> Tracker says my box was delivered last Wednesday. I hope my victim wasn't disappointed.


i didnt get nuthin.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Checked my porch and garage...nothing there... bummer



Kymmm said:


> Tracker says my box was delivered last Wednesday. I hope my victim wasn't disappointed.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

thinking of going in a totally new direction, something I had in mind but decided to do something else instead of it,, well. would have to start it all over anyway,, so am going to go with the other idea I believe!! Have most of the things done, just need to do one bigger one,,,,


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

you guys all ROCK .


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I am really not trying to tease you my dear victim. It is just being poor sucks and I start my job on Monday. Please, Please do not despair. It wont be so bad!


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

Left the little one outside again to keep an eye out for truck....... Pics to follow soon......


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

NOWHINING said:


> I am really not trying to tease you my dear victim. It is just being poor sucks and I start my job on Monday. Please, Please do not despair. It wont be so bad!


They hiring 2? lol..I'm unemployed also for the first time in like 100 years! Good luck on Monday!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

God I love the look of paint under my nails and the feel of gorilla glue on my skin... Mwahahahaha


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh Victim, psstttt, Guess what.... Your package will be there Tuesday.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

I am soooo close to being done....and project from hell looks great despite everything....one more small hurdle
May make one more thing....

Not sure where to find a box for this....its bigger than I thought....well...morw oddly shaped


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

coming week will be great more victims reciving gifts and we get to see pics whoot


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Oh yeah! I love seeing all this neat stuff, all this spooky creativity! My goodies were awesome too!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I got a package, but I wasn't reaped. 
But what I got was AWESOME! will post pics when i get adaptor from home in the what did you get/buy today.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Okay... enough teasing!! Let's see pics of the reaps!!! lol Hey WednesdayAdams... since we have to kill time until you get reaped and I get to see pics, how did you do the inside of the black candles you sent me? They are made out of those memorial candles (like at the Dollar Store) right? Then what did you do with the candle that was in it? I think I need to make more of these.  Looks like it may be a little easier than PVC.


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

hi kymmm thanks for the friend  i bought the plain white novena candles at walmart. they were on clearance for 75 cents. some had religious symbols on them, and i didn't buy those...i bought the plain ones. i filled the inside with great foam and dripped the glue on them. then painted them with black gloss rust oleum paint. i never did anything with the candles inside other than putting great foam on top. 

i dug out holes for the tealights from the great foam with an exacto knife, and then spray painted them with the black. the inside is still white actually. i think that although these were easier than using pvc, saki girl's idea using toilet paper rolls actually sounds easier.  



Kymmm said:


> Okay... enough teasing!! Let's see pics of the reaps!!! lol Hey WednesdayAdams... since we have to kill time until you get reaped and I get to see pics, how did you do the inside of the black candles you sent me? They are made out of those memorial candles (like at the Dollar Store) right? Then what did you do with the candle that was in it? I think I need to make more of these.  Looks like it may be a little easier than PVC.


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

and p.s. i am really flattered that you like them! i've never made them before and could never have done it without all of the help here!



Kymmm said:


> Okay... enough teasing!! Let's see pics of the reaps!!! lol Hey WednesdayAdams... since we have to kill time until you get reaped and I get to see pics, how did you do the inside of the black candles you sent me? They are made out of those memorial candles (like at the Dollar Store) right? Then what did you do with the candle that was in it? I think I need to make more of these.  Looks like it may be a little easier than PVC.


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

oh and kymmm you had a few prototypes that you didn't get. i did one candle with "glow" paint and it cracked the gloss on the black paint. kind of cool the way it turned out but i wasn't sure if it was good cool or bad cool.  

i also made you a ouija board serving tray, and did the same thing with glow paint. same result. massive cracking of the original gloss paint. plus, since i had printed a copy of the ouija board from a pic online, i was worried i might run into copyright issues. i still have your serving tray and candle. lol. i was so proud of that tray. wish i wouldn't have put the glow paint on, but i will see how it turns out when i drag my blacklights out again. 




Kymmm said:


> Okay... enough teasing!! Let's see pics of the reaps!!! lol Hey WednesdayAdams... since we have to kill time until you get reaped and I get to see pics, how did you do the inside of the black candles you sent me? They are made out of those memorial candles (like at the Dollar Store) right? Then what did you do with the candle that was in it? I think I need to make more of these.  Looks like it may be a little easier than PVC.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well,, painted and gorilla glued today,, Have a glimmer of a idea what I am doing, Sorta flying by the seat of my pants here,,, hope things go well,,,


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

wednesdayaddams said:


> .... since i had printed a copy of the ouija board from a pic online, i was worried i might run into copyright issues.


Because this is a one-time personal project and not a commercial venture it would have fallen under fair use. If you were making them to sell, it would be a different matter altogether.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Should be a great Tuesday this week


----------



## Queen Of Spades (Jun 7, 2013)

I was reaped! So super excited! First off, I need to apologize. I left for vacation to the beach Wednesday morning which happened to be the same day the package was delivered. I'm sorry guys; I just had to get out of this 112 degree weather for a while . Anyways, I got home today and found my reaping (which our house sitters so kindly moved into my room for me and almost tripped me). Thank you so much Kymmm. I love everything about it! You really did an amazing job on all of it. And the pumpkin steampunk is awesome!!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Great job Kymm


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Wow, I just love all of it. What a great reap. The pumpkin is so neat.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Another great reap .


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Just a freindly reminder my dear Reapers 2 weeks from this friday is dead line to ship. if there is anyone who is not going to beable to meet this please pm me right away gotta make sure all are victims get reaped  thanks .


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

aaaaaAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!! That's coming up quickly! A box....I MUST find a box! (oh..and make one more thing that I found yesterday.....)




Saki.Girl said:


> Just a freindly reminder my dear Reapers 2 weeks from this friday is dead line to ship. if there is anyone who is not going to beable to meet this please pm me right away gotta make sure all are victims get reaped  thanks .


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Araniella said:


> aaaaaAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!! That's coming up quickly! A box....I MUST find a box! (oh..and make one more thing that I found yesterday.....)


ya time has went so fast . and just think the big reaper sign up in coming up so can get in on that one too whoot


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

oh thanks ondeko! i did not know that. I suppose now Kymmm will be waiting next to her mailbox to get her ouija board serving tray?  lol lol.





ondeko said:


> Because this is a one-time personal project and not a commercial venture it would have fallen under fair use. If you were making them to sell, it would be a different matter altogether.


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

oooohhh! what a great reap! i love the pumpkin. he would look great on my dining room table (just saying Kymmm  ) i love the mulch/grass filled bottle too. i'd love to get one of those to fill with goodies.

what an awesome reap..... you are so lucky! 



Queen Of Spades said:


> I was reaped! So super excited! First off, I need to apologize. I left for vacation to the beach Wednesday morning which happened to be the same day the package was delivered. I'm sorry guys; I just had to get out of this 112 degree weather for a while . Anyways, I got home today and found my reaping (which our house sitters so kindly moved into my room for me and almost tripped me). Thank you so much Kymmm. I love everything about it! You really did an amazing job on all of it. And the pumpkin steampunk is awesome!!
> 
> View attachment 157766
> 
> ...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

tuesday and wednesday are going to be good days this week


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

well here was kymm's gift that never made it! you can see what the glow paint (glowz from walmart) does to gloss spray paint!











wednesdayaddams said:


> oh thanks ondeko! i did not know that. I suppose now Kymmm will be waiting next to her mailbox to get her ouija board serving tray?  lol lol.


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

ps. that was a 50 cent brooks brothers serving tray from the mid century that i picked up at a yard sale for 50 cents!



wednesdayaddams said:


> well here was kymm's gift that never made it! you can see what the glow paint (glowz from walmart) does to gloss spray paint!
> 
> View attachment 157834


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

wednesdayaddams said:


> ps. that was a 50 cent brooks brothers serving tray from the mid century that i picked up at a yard sale for 50 cents!


girl it looks way way way cool i love it !!


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

i hope they are good days for me in more ways than one! i honestly thought tom anderson was my reaper...lol. so now i have no idea. 




Saki.Girl said:


> tuesday and wednesday are going to be good days this week


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

aww, thanks saki!

it wasn't supposed to be all cracky but i guess it is cool in a halloween sort of way. just didn't know if kymmm would think so. 



Saki.Girl said:


> girl it looks way way way cool i love it !!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

wednesdayaddams said:


> i hope they are good days for me in more ways than one! i honestly thought tom anderson was my reaper...lol. so now i have no idea.


there are still several of us slow shippers...could be me even..lol mine has been done for a week..I honestly cant figure how to box the thing..I'm gonna be pissed if it gets there messed up..lol


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

well kelloween come on now!  don't make me wait the suspense is killing me! ha ha! 



Kelloween said:


> there are still several of us slow shippers...could be me even..lol


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Too cool love all the creativity!!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Queen Of Spades, I'm happy it all got there with no major breakage and that you liked it all.  I was kind of stumped on what to send to you! 

When I hadn't heard that you received it, I was worried that it may have gotten delivered to the wrong address but I guess a vacation is a good enough excuse not to post that you received it.  

WednesdayAdams, I totally winged it on that pumpkin. Steampunk is not my thing.. lol I almost didn't send it but then thought I'd just throw it away so might as well throw it in the box instead! I love the items you made but didn't send and would have been tickled to get them! You didn't have to make replacement items silly... Everything you made and sent is amazing! 

Thank you for the compliments Paint it Black, Chinclub and Saki Girl.


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

i didn't know that pumpkin is steampunk! i guess i'm kinda old and not really up on all the lingo now!  and the ouija board i gave you was one i had for a long time. i bought several items from an estate in pennsylvania from a bona fide "witch". i have some wonderful things from her. that ouija board was one that i thought would be perfect in your haunt. it was an easy decision to make and i'm so glad you like it 




Kymmm said:


> Queen Of Spades, I'm happy it all got there with no major breakage and that you liked it all.  I was kind of stumped on what to send to you!
> 
> When I hadn't heard that you received it, I was worried that it may have gotten delivered to the wrong address but I guess a vacation is a good enough excuse not to post that you received it.
> 
> WednesdayAdams, I totally winged it on that pumpkin. Steampunk is not my thing.. lol I almost didn't send it but then thought I'd just throw it away so might as well throw it in the box instead! I love the items you made but didn't send and would have been tickled to get them! You didn't have to make replacement items silly... Everything you made and sent is amazing!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

ohhhhhh,,, love the steam punk pumpkin! it is not my thing really either,, but I like that,, think it looks pretty cool!

WednesdayAdams,,, the things you did not send look great to me,, the cracking just makes it creepier,, and what Halloween is not better with a bit of creep to it!

Eeek,,,, time running out, I also have to see about $$ for shipping , I think I can this check. other wise the next one is just before the deadline,,, so good either way, but want to get it out before the dead line,, need to finish THEN find a box to ship it in!!!!!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Just finished 'assembling' the last project for my victim.....will paint tomorrow. Hope to ship by the end of the week. Despite all of the drama , I love how everything turned out. Can't wait for my Victim to see it! Just hope I can find a box.....


----------



## tweety16_6 (Aug 10, 2011)

wednesdayaddams said:


> well here was kymm's gift that never made it! you can see what the glow paint (glowz from walmart) does to gloss spray paint!
> 
> View attachment 157834


i think the cracks add caracter to it! love it as it is.....


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

UPS says my package in on the truck out for delivery today!!! Its coming for you, Victim! 


Oh, please let it not be broken......


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Sweet more pics today whoot


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

O Yeah!!! Someone is getting reaped today. UPS says package out for delivery at 6:21am. Be on the look out for that brown truck.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Check the porch its on the porch. Hurry check the porch!!!!!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

i checked and i received! i love it lady sherry! once i get the photos uploaded to fb i will post them here. i had my niece model the costume since im way too big, she didnt want to take it off lol.


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm dying to see this one mariposa from one Potterhead to another!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

ok here are the pics

the package









first opening the box









upon removing the paper 









the contents part 1:









the contents part 2:









the contents part 3 (little girl not included):









and finally









inspector kitty!










and to go over everything, i got a little coffin box that opens up to the skeleton and a toe tag, a (im pretty sure anyways, correct me if im wrong) homemade mandrake, a mandrake root stock box, a spell book, a vintage halloween costume, a vintage witch ceramic doodad, a painting of a scene from the nightmare before christmas, a blood spatter, a spider, 3 or 4 crow cut outs, a pumpkin tealight holder, another pumpkin and a recipe book and sheet for mandrake potion. 

totally love everything! you covered so much from my likes list. and after opening this treasure trove of goodies the stuff i have planned for my victim feels totally inadequate now lol.

also, dont mind the mess, i would blame it on the kids, but even if they werent here my table would look like that lol


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

great reap for sure  

peeps someone eles also has a surprize waiting for them


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

I had so much fun making your box of goodies that I had to make myself stop. I am glad you like everything. and yes I sent the box for the kitty.
Happy Haunting.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

kitty appreciates the thought and consideration! though i piled everything back in the box so he cant lay in it right now but once i get it all put away im sure it will be coated in kitty hair in a matter of days lol


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

awesome reap Sherry!


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

Sweet!!!!!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

i got the kids outside playing i think im gonna go get started on the piddly package for my victim while i can! feel sorry for my victim but my halloween crafts stocks are super low since i dont craft much and last year was my first year haunting. but i'll try to make everything as awesome as possible for you, dear victim!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Great job, LadySherry. The skelly who died waiting just cracked me up!


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Great gifts!! And you got Bar-b-que potato chips! Sw-e-et!!


OK, someone else has a package on their front door step right this second.........


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Love that little 'waiting' Skelly!!! The mandrake is really cool!

That spell book is pretty nifty too.


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

ooh you got a great reaper! i love the mandrake poison. and i love love love the coffin with skeleton. how awesome! 



mariposa0283 said:


> ok here are the pics
> 
> the package
> 
> ...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

chinclub said:


> Great gifts!! And you got Bar-b-que potato chips! Sw-e-et!!
> 
> 
> OK, someone else has a package on their front door step right this second.........


victim post up we want to see your goodies  and who was reaped


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

well it wasn't me! 



Saki.Girl said:


> victim post up we want to see your goodies  and who was reaped


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Me either. But I cannot complain, my victim is waiting also.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Ditto....not sent or recieved mine..I will send mine out shortly..maybe..lol


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I now work at Dollar General... Third Key. I feel very bless and plus you know what that mean? The Halloween that I can buy?!!! Meanwhile apply on line. Never hurts right?



Kelloween said:


> They hiring 2? lol..I'm unemployed also for the first time in like 100 years! Good luck on Monday!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Congrats Nowhining!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

THANKS!!! this is day two... whew!


Bethany said:


> Congrats Nowhining!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I know someone eles got reaped today post up victime. 

keep your eyes open someone is getting reaped on wednesday too


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I want to see more pictures 
love the kitty and rats in the last picture. your victim out did herself


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

my critters are pretty cute! the dogs and bunnies didnt make it into the pictures though. maybe next time lol


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

did not work on my project today,, does looking at it while it is sitting on the kitchen table count for anything??


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> did not work on my project today,, does looking at it while it is sitting on the kitchen table count for anything??


sure it totaly dose


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

bethene said:


> did not work on my project today,, does looking at it while it is sitting on the kitchen table count for anything??


yeh, cause mine has had dinner with us for a week now..


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Well, so far lots of awesome reaps. You folks are always pulling off the best stuff!!! Can't wait to see more!


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

This is a great warmup for Bethene's Reaper, also. Gets everyone excited, you know.


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

bethene, that is planning time so it totally counts. 

Kelloween, it is good that you are making your gift well socialized by inviting it to dinner. That way there is less of a chance that it will eat a tot on Halloween.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Pics we want pics let's see those great reaps


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

I sure hope my gift arrived safely to the right house yesterday.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

chinclub said:


> I sure hope my gift arrived safely to the right house yesterday.


checking on it


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks Reaper Bunny.................


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks ChinClub. They will continue the battle with the Gargorlyes!


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

love the moss covered head and zombie gnomes! awesome reap!


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

These are sooo cool. Now are the paints weather proof? If not, I'll have to create something to protect them outdoor. Or use them indoor only..


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

Now that is a perfect reap but that first photo cracked me up (laughing hysterically)


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

I did seal them so they should be ok outside. I'm glad you liked them. Your kids are so cute!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Another great reap keep those photos coming


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

The kids are a scream, LOL.  Nice job on the garden gifts, chinclub. Very creative stuff there!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

OMG I love the garden gnomes!!! I am totally going to do that for my haunt!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Great Reap!! Those gnomes are sweet!


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

you no i noticed everytime i send ups the guy i swear its his last package of the day to deliver LOL he must know something LOL


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Someone just got reaped


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well,, not me yet,, but then I am still working on mine,, so what can I say??!!!!!!!


Love the gnomes, and that bust is too cool,, looks just like stone, love it!!! 

Loved watching the kids with the box,,, that is too too funny!!!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

WASN'T ME...


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Well, narrow it down..ya'll that have not been reaped yet, could possibly be my victim..lol


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

well it wasn't me!



Saki.Girl said:


> Someone just got reaped


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

OR Mine!!! LMAO


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I am home now from visiting family. Far as I can tell I haven't been reaped yet. But that just adds to the excitement of being home. 

Victim,
I will be able to focus on you now! Maybe even tomorrow I can get crafty while washing clothes from the trip! Soon! Victim! Soon!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Love the zombie gnomes, and the moss covered head is too cool


----------



## The-Dullahan (Feb 26, 2011)

Okay, so I have been offline for a bit. Terribly busy and all.

Anyhow, I barely missed the sign up for this round, due to that same degree of business. However Saki Girl and I just decided we could reap one another. What fun. Her gift has not yet arrived to her, but I got mine today. Someone actually ended up collecting it for me and was very curious about it, since it came in such a fantastically decorated box. I ended up opening it in the audience of two people I have only known for a few months, neither of which is particularly familiar with me, so the entire thing seemed a bit odd to them. However, the completely understood me well enough to know that the contents of the box (as I unraveled them) were indeed right up my alley.

I promise some more detailed photos later on, but here is one glorious group shot.










In no particular order, you can see:A wooden plaque dedicated to my Hearse, Branwen.
An iron lantern. A true Pennsylvanian staple, nothing says rural PA like lanterns.
A fantastic painted Skull candle.
An apothecary/potion vial candle. This thing is cool!
Several small vials (One is full of teeth) that I surely have use for.
A decorated wooden coffin, which contained a small pen knife with a spider theme to it.
Alfred Hitchcock's "A Hearse of a Different Color". This is a great book and I have read it in the past. I am glad to have a copy.
A Mason Jar lantern with a Thistle in it. That...is absolutely awesome.
A painted fabric poster of vultures. Not sure if I will frame it or perhaps end up using it as a match on something.
An antique curiosity box (with clamps for the vials) decorated with all types of interesting labels.

I must say I am very grateful for the gifts I have received on both Mini Reapers by now and for the friends I have made here. It is not likely to find social groups where I am considered normal, you know. 

Thank you Saki Girl. I hope you enjoy your care package just as much.


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh wow!! so many great gifts. That sign and the vulture painting are just awesome!!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

So thoughtful and well-done, Saki. 

Your story of having to open the box in front of your new friends is pretty funny, The Dullahan.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

The Dullahan 
You are so very welcome i am so glad it all made it there and nothing broke. it was a blast putting this together i had so many other ideas . may have to drop you a surprize box at some time LOL


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing more reaps  whoot


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

waiting for glue to dry!!!!!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

That's a painful process. I tend to poke at it too much. haha!



bethene said:


> waiting for glue to dry!!!!!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

got almost everything done for my victim, have one item setting right now and ill start the final one tonight hopefully, if i can find a tutorial that i like.


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

Gnomes are on vacation. Pics later.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Mine has left the building!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Kelloween said:


> Mine has left the building!


whoot yaaa we will get to see your creation soon whoot


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

mariposa0283 said:


> got almost everything done for my victim, have one item setting right now and ill start the final one tonight hopefully, if i can find a tutorial that i like.


way to go girl can not wait to see your creations


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> way to go girl can not wait to see your creations


I really just hope it makes it there in the same shape it left here..


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

I always panic when I see the box is out for delivery. Is it all in one piece? Did all of the glue hold? OMG will they like it? Then I start thinking of all of the things I coulda/shoulda done instead. LOL 

That's part of what makes it fun, right?



Kelloween said:


> I really just hope it makes it there in the same shape it left here..


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Araniella said:


> I always panic when I see the box is out for delivery. Is it all in one piece? Did all of the glue hold? OMG will they like it? Then I start thinking of all of the things I coulda/shoulda done instead. LOL
> 
> That's part of what makes it fun, right?


oh man..I had forgotten about the worrying will they like it part..gee thanks, Araniella..LOL


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

FedEx, UPS, and USPS all left packages for me today--none of them were from my reaper. On the other hand, I got 2 very cool imprint tool for shaping hot glass into skulls and a few pounds of new glass to work with.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ondeko said:


> FedEx, UPS, and USPS all left packages for me today--none of them were from my reaper. On the other hand, I got 2 very cool imprint tool for shaping hot glass into skulls and a few pounds of new glass to work with.


oh can not wait to see your skull glass


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, done with my project,, had 2 boxes I thought would fit everything,,but neither one worked might have to split things up and mail it with 2 boxes..... might even be cheaper than one huge box!!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I too had to find a different box. Got everything in it. 
Have lots of packing experience.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

sweet more pics soon whoot 

*2 weeks till shipping date *


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yeah,, I have 2 very large boxes,, and am non stranger to packing for reaper, but do not want to break or squish something,, and one other thing do not want to squished, to put anything over 2 of the items will for sure flatten and wreak them,,, sigh,, will see about a bigger box,, but don't want shipping to be 30 bucks or something,, have had that before!!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Bethene. I'll be in Toledo, Ohio for a week starting on the 26th. We'll set a place & time to meet so you can just deliver my package in person. Save the shipping costs!!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

bethene said:


> yeah,, I have 2 very large boxes,, and am non stranger to packing for reaper, but do not want to break or squish something,, and one other thing do not want to squished, to put anything over 2 of the items will for sure flatten and wreak them,,, sigh,, will see about a bigger box,, but don't want shipping to be 30 bucks or something,, have had that before!!!


yeh, i took mine today and UPS wanted 79.00......yikes! so I took it to the post office and it was 30.00...still yikes! but I sent it anyway, and I only made 3 things..i need to learn to make smaller things..lol


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

It really does amaze me how everyone puts so much thought into what they send. Nice Reapings!!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

There is lots in my box, but it isn't big.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I received another awesome teaser card from my secret reaper. I'm being taunted and I LOVE it!!!  I also have my package completed, all boxed up. Now... just to get it to the delivery method... USPS, UPS... Tough choices....  Sometimes you just have to go brown...


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I think I have found a box. Did some spray painting today. Until it started raining! Argh! Blasted weather!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

UPS showed up at my House Wed... alas! It was for the Dish Network pickup. I nor Silver Lady were reap. We are still waiting....patiently.. Yes, I know... I still have your package victim. Rest assure it will be mailed... Next week.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Excited to see more pics of everyone's creations


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Saki: if you are looking for someone to drop a surprise box on, I'm your woman. LOL 


Saki.Girl said:


> The Dullahan
> You are so very welcome i am so glad it all made it there and nothing broke. it was a blast putting this together i had so many other ideas . may have to drop you a surprize box at some time LOL


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> Saki: if you are looking for someone to drop a surprise box on, I'm your woman. LOL


now where is that list of likes and dislikes


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

wow,, page 100!!!!! cool!!

going to try one more time to reposition things in the box I have,, other wise back to the drawing board!!!!!!!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

I too am box challenged. I have something with a very odd shape. I think I'm going to have to make my own out of like 4 boxes or something. grrrrrr


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ya i had to make a box for one of my victimes worked out great .


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

My reaper was kind enough to tease me in a creepy stalker fashion... 









I LOVE it! Thanks Reaper, whoever you are!!


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Get with it, you guys...I am dieing to see more photos.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

More contact with shipping companies today. In addition to USPS, UPS and FedEx I had contact with DHL. If I see the UPS guy tomorrow I'm going to ask if he just kept my SR box for himself He *did* admire my cemetery last year....


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

Victim you have not been forgotten...One last project that will I must say take the longest and you will have your box-o-surprises! My hopes that you will enjoy these much awaited gifts.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Mine should be going out next week. Glad I did not seal it. Put nothing in to identify myself. 
Then again I could reveal my identity after they post pics..........


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Thought I replied to this, but don't see it. Sorry if I did before. Anyway, Glass skulls, cool! Maybe my glass encased spider needs some buddies  You should list some for sale in the sale section.



ondeko said:


> FedEx, UPS, and USPS all left packages for me today--none of them were from my reaper. On the other hand, I got 2 very cool imprint tool for shaping hot glass into skulls and a few pounds of new glass to work with.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

The box works!!!! yay!! now need a couple small things to finish it off,, will mail next week!! whew,,,, feel alot better!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

My box is decorated and all filled to the top! Planning on mailing it in the morning! Then I can begin sweating weather or not my victim likes it or not!


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

im the goddess said:


> Thought I replied to this, but don't see it. Sorry if I did before. Anyway, Glass skulls, cool! Maybe my glass encased spider needs some buddies  You should list some for sale in the sale section.


I just posted a photo in the craft thread if you want to see it.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

whoot lots of cool pics to come whoot


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

want to see want to see


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

moonwitchkitty said:


> want to see want to see


I just posted a couple more pics--another shot of the glass skull and a couple of some creepy flowers
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-crafts/72519-showcase-your-most-recent-craft-254.html


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Araniella said:


> I too am box challenged. I have something with a very odd shape. I think I'm going to have to make my own out of like 4 boxes or something. grrrrrr


lol, you should have seen my box..I'm praying my victim doesn't show the box,, I will be shamed!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Kelloween, don't be ashamed, I'll love it and post pics too!! Labors of Halloween Love!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

No,,, it is for me,,, and I will love it too!!!!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

I am sure that I will be so tickled by the box that I won't want to open it! Can't wait!



Kelloween said:


> lol, you should have seen my box..I'm praying my victim doesn't show the box,, I will be shamed!


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

Well I was reaped today (I think?)!

My awesome reaper sent me a box that I never would have guessed was coming from him or her! And someone has been paying attention. Look at my awesome card, awesome skeleton charm and MAGIC 8 BALL! OMG!

I don't know who my reaper is, but whoever you are, thank you so, so much! It was awesome!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

don't feel bad Kelloween, the box will have character, could be a franken box


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

OH forgot to to post this. The 8 ball says "YES"! 









wednesdayaddams said:


> Well I was reaped today (I think?)!
> 
> My awesome reaper sent me a box that I never would have guessed was coming from him or her! And someone has been paying attention. Look at my awesome card, awesome skeleton charm and MAGIC 8 BALL! OMG!
> 
> ...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

love the 8 ball that is awsome teaser gift


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

me too it made me so happy to get it. what a great reaper i have! 



Saki.Girl said:


> love the 8 ball that is awsome teaser gift


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Mission completed! Box is mailed! Someone special will be getting reaped Monday!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> don't feel bad Kelloween, the box will have character, could be a franken box


omg, thats exactly what it was..a franken-box...I'm giving away that its mine, cause nobody else's box could EVER be that bad!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

going to try and get everything together to ship out sometime next week, so be on the lookout victim! i dont want to be the last person to ship. just hope my victim will like what ive created. its so incredibly piddly but im terrible at making things since i dont have much to work with or the finances to stock my supplies and no skills to do much of anything 

but know that i tried my very hardest and im scared sh*tless that you wont like what im sending. so please be gentle when you receive your gift.


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

I had a hard time too Mariposa because there is nothing out in stores, so I had to either make things or go through my own stash. If I wasn't such a Halloween hoarder I would have been in trouble. lol. 

I'm sure your victim will like your stuff! I will be waiting for the box! mwahahahaaha 



mariposa0283 said:


> going to try and get everything together to ship out sometime next week, so be on the lookout victim! i dont want to be the last person to ship. just hope my victim will like what ive created. its so incredibly piddly but im terrible at making things since i dont have much to work with or the finances to stock my supplies and no skills to do much of anything
> 
> but know that i tried my very hardest and im scared sh*tless that you wont like what im sending. so please be gentle when you receive your gift.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

i only just started decorating for halloween last year so i dont even have much to spare and i hate to get rid of anything since i dont really have much money to replace stuff this year. but so far ive managed to make everything without dipping too much into my own stash of goodies and everything ive used has been from the dollar store anyways.


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

yeah i just started with halloween things a few years ago, too. 



mariposa0283 said:


> i only just started decorating for halloween last year so i dont even have much to spare and i hate to get rid of anything since i dont really have much money to replace stuff this year. but so far ive managed to make everything without dipping too much into my own stash of goodies and everything ive used has been from the dollar store anyways.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

mariposa0283, the main thing to me is that some one took the time to find out what you would like and then took the time to create something special just for that person!!!! One of a kind gifts/ finds for Halloween are the best! 

Franken box,,, lol... love that!!!!!!

found the last little thing for by box,,, now to pack up and ship, will do so Monday after work~~ The things in the box won't all be wrapped, I usually do so, just with tissue paper and stickers , but the thing that had a hard time fitting in a box really can't be, and a couple small things are going to just be thrown in to fit better,,,,, oh well,,,, hope my victim has as much fun with it as I had stalking and making it!


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

i agree bethene. someone that took the time to make something or even just pick something out they think i would like means the world to me. some of us don't really have a lot going on (i'm a single empty nester) so having someone else do something thoughtful for me really means a lot.  i think mariposa your gift will be wonderful. because you took the time to do the best job you could. it's all any of us can do really. you just never know exactly what someone will like. but i think the whole group here is great and every single person appreciates every gift, no matter how big,small, etc. 




bethene said:


> mariposa0283, the main thing to me is that some one took the time to find out what you would like and then took the time to create something special just for that person!!!! One of a kind gifts/ finds for Halloween are the best!
> 
> Franken box,,, lol... love that!!!!!!
> 
> found the last little thing for by box,,, now to pack up and ship, will do so Monday after work~~ The things in the box won't all be wrapped, I usually do so, just with tissue paper and stickers , but the thing that had a hard time fitting in a box really can't be, and a couple small things are going to just be thrown in to fit better,,,,, oh well,,,, hope my victim has as much fun with it as I had stalking and making it!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

And speaking of one-of-a kind gifts. Prepared to be amazed, as I am feeling right now like the luckiest victim on earth!!! There was not note, return address, or signature, so I have to guess who is my SR, but here are the clues:
1) I think I got the FrankenBox, but it really wasn't that bad.
2) There were three gifts, and they were all quite large.
3) They were made by someone who is a gifted artist/painter.
4) The box arrived via USPS.

So, my guess is that my SR is....Kelloween!!! Am I right?!?!

Wait 'til you see what I got that will fit in Perfectly for this year's theme: The Midnight Carnival. It all has that little bit of needed creep-factor in the coloring and the art. I absolutely love everything, and only wish you had signed each piece of your art. Thank you so much my friend, and SR. Awesome job!!!


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

that is gorgeous! what an awesome reap! 



Paint It Black said:


> And speaking of one-of-a kind gifts. Prepared to be amazed, as I am feeling right now like the luckiest victim on earth!!! There was not note, return address, or signature, so I have to guess who is my SR, but here are the clues:
> 1) I think I got the FrankenBox, but it really wasn't that bad.
> 2) There were three gifts, and they were all quite large.
> 3) They were made by someone who is a gifted artist/painter.
> ...


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

thanks, you ladies are making me feel better. i know my victim will probably like it but i hate sending or giving stuff that im not excited about and im just absolutely not excited about sending this stuff. i had a bunch of ideas floating around but no idea where to start with any of them and i just lack the skills to make half the stuff everyone else makes. i cant paint a picture to save my life. i cant draw, i dont know how to do papier mache... i just know how to take an item and turn it into something else slightly more impressive than the original. lol


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

almost looks like something araniella was working on??? HMMMMM 




Paint It Black said:


> And speaking of one-of-a kind gifts. Prepared to be amazed, as I am feeling right now like the luckiest victim on earth!!! There was not note, return address, or signature, so I have to guess who is my SR, but here are the clues:
> 1) I think I got the FrankenBox, but it really wasn't that bad.
> 2) There were three gifts, and they were all quite large.
> 3) They were made by someone who is a gifted artist/painter.
> ...


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

wednesdayaddams said:


> that is gorgeous! what an awesome reap!


Go back and look at the clown prop she made too!!


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

i did and it is magnificent! wow. 



Paint It Black said:


> Go back and look at the clown prop she made too!!


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh my, those are fabulous!!!!!!! Great job.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

HE MADE IT ALREADY?? Clarence I miiss you!!! LOL..Yep it was me..his head is paper mache..I was so afraid he was gonna break!! I made everything on him! I hope you really like it PIB...looks like the sign may have gotten scratched? If it did, just take some dark stain and rub over the scartches and wipe it off..it will blend right in..I should have turned it backwards..duh...Clarence left here like this..so he traveled well!















you should be able to bend his arms to pose him..I wired them


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

when I started I hadn't planned on him being so big either..


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh no...this is way too fantastic to have been my work!



wednesdayaddams said:


> almost looks like something araniella was working on??? HMMMMM


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

good araniella! that means your awesome gift is MINE!  LOL



Araniella said:


> Oh no...this is way too fantastic to have been my work!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Kelloween those are FABULOUS!!
PIB those will be super additons to your Carnevil Theme! 
Do you have your creepy popcorn containers yet?


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh Wow! That is soo amazing! Kelloween that is amazing! Great reap PIB! Wowza!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

omg..I forgot to say..don't look at the ears..I never make ears and mine looked funny! lol


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Kelloween said:


> omg..I forgot to say..don't look at the ears..I never make ears and mine looked funny! lol


Now we're all gonna go check out his ears.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

oh wow Kelloween,, color me all kinds of impressed! every thing looks fabulous,,, 

Mariposa,, if you want to learn how to mache,, use celluclay, it works great,,, and just start experimenting.. you could amaze yourself,, I make heads out of foam wig heads,, celluclay and paper clay over top,,, it is easier than you might think!!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

sweet that looks fantastic you did a amazing job 
Kelloween those are FABULOUS!!



Paint It Black said:


> And speaking of one-of-a kind gifts. Prepared to be amazed, as I am feeling right now like the luckiest victim on earth!!! There was not note, return address, or signature, so I have to guess who is my SR, but here are the clues:
> 1) I think I got the FrankenBox, but it really wasn't that bad.
> 2) There were three gifts, and they were all quite large.
> 3) They were made by someone who is a gifted artist/painter.
> ...


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

To my reaper:
Don't worry! I will like whatever you have for me! It just makes me happy to know you've stalked me, then thoughtfully put together a box of ghoulish delights- just for me! I will like it!
Thanks


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i have to say kalloween that is the best clown was just looking at the pics again wow


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

HOLY CRAP, Kelloween!!! I think I would have broke down and cried if that package arrived at my house. Paint, you are one lucky, lucky woman. Outstanding reap!! uh...btw PIB....do you lock your back door at night? Just taking a survey.....


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

thanks everyone, he was fun to make..but now my dinner partner is gone! lol


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Paint It Black said:


>


Really, really awesome work. Very lucky victim!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Kelloween..... You were worried she wouldnt like it. You can send me stuff like that any time. That is amazing work.

Mariposa.... The painting I made you was my first. Gotta try to succeed.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Wow - more awesome reaps! Amazing talent we have around here. Love all the teaser ones too. Can't wait to see more!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Wow, just simply WOW! 



Kelloween said:


> HE MADE IT ALREADY?? Clarence I miiss you!!! LOL..Yep it was me..his head is paper mache..I was so afraid he was gonna break!! I made everything on him! I hope you really like it PIB...looks like the sign may have gotten scratched? If it did, just take some dark stain and rub over the scartches and wipe it off..it will blend right in..I should have turned it backwards..duh...Clarence left here like this..so he traveled well!
> 
> View attachment 158667
> View attachment 158672
> ...


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Kelloween--nice work! I love that you caught the vintage feel of a 30's carnival with the 'costumes' coat rack. It takes talent to make something so simple still feel creepy.

Mariposa --Relax. Your victim will be pleased that you put in the time and effort to make something just for them. All reapers try to tailor there gifts to their victims because we know that is what we want from our reapers, too. The stuff I sent my victim will hopefully show that I really tried to find something perfect just for them. In the 1st mini reaper, I looked for stuff that I would have used in my own haunt/display for the theme/likes that imthegoddess listed. We all worry a little that our vision will disappoint them if it doesn't match their vision, but in reality, it *is* the thought and effort that count. The stuff doesn't have to be handmade even though handmade is cool. It doesn't even have to be a finished thing--find the right parts for your victim to finish a prop or to make a whole new prop shows the same level of thought and effort. Think of how many yard sales and thrift stores reapers have to go to just to find something awesome and staying under the $ limit. That's a lot of work. And our little community here appreciates work because we all know how it feels to do it.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

it was hard for me to come up with stuff from my victims likes list but i did the very best i could anyways. guess i'll find out next week if he/she likes it


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I will LOVE it Mariposa0283!!!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

mariposa0283 said:


> it was hard for me to come up with stuff from my victims likes list but i did the very best i could anyways. guess i'll find out next week if he/she likes it


dont worrie they will love your pacakge


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Mariposa, Ditto what Ondeko said. I'm still gushing about my awesome reaping by Ondeko! Can't say enough good things about it. I wouldn't give a thing back. I love it all, and so will your victim I'm sure. Remember, each of us have different talents our victim probably doesn't posses. (although I feel humbled every time I see the fabulous creations you guys come up with). You probably thought of something and created something your victim will feel like they could have never created. Can't wait to see the newest photos from the victims.

Now I'm nervous about the big reaper. I thought the 1st mini reaper was hard to top, but you guys have raised the bar so high, I will probably slip under it.



ondeko said:


> Kelloween--nice work! I love that you caught the vintage feel of a 30's carnival with the 'costumes' coat rack. It takes talent to make something so simple still feel creepy.
> 
> Mariposa --Relax. Your victim will be pleased that you put in the time and effort to make something just for them. All reapers try to tailor there gifts to their victims because we know that is what we want from our reapers, too. The stuff I sent my victim will hopefully show that I really tried to find something perfect just for them. In the 1st mini reaper, I looked for stuff that I would have used in my own haunt/display for the theme/likes that imthegoddess listed. We all worry a little that our vision will disappoint them if it doesn't match their vision, but in reality, it *is* the thought and effort that count. The stuff doesn't have to be handmade even though handmade is cool. It doesn't even have to be a finished thing--find the right parts for your victim to finish a prop or to make a whole new prop shows the same level of thought and effort. Think of how many yard sales and thrift stores reapers have to go to just to find something awesome and staying under the $ limit. That's a lot of work. And our little community here appreciates work because we all know how it feels to do it.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

bethene said:


> I will LOVE it Mariposa0283!!!!!!


I will love it too! oh drats, I didn't play this round darn it!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

oH Yeh, I forgot to say....Thank You Saki for doing the mini Reapers!


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Yes Saki, we LOOOOVVVVEEEEEEEE you!!!!!


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

I have to say part one of my final project turned out awesome, it looks spooky! (thanks for the help Pumpkinking30) Now if I could only figure out part two (this is really incomplete without part 2) I could send out my box of haunts. I packed up all of the goodies that are complete and the box is waiting for this last project. (note to self don't try and teach yourself a new skill on short notice) I am sorry victim that it is taking so long Please know it will be mailed by the deadline it just needs a little inspiration to come out the way I want it to. 

Yes thank you Saki for doing these mini reeps they have been fun. Can not wait for my first big reap when it starts.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Kelloween said:


> oH Yeh, I forgot to say....Thank You Saki for doing the mini Reapers!





chinclub said:


> Yes Saki, we LOOOOVVVVEEEEEEEE you!!!!!


oh you guys are so welcome and thank you for being part of it . You all ROCK and so glad everyone who joined has had a blast with them like me  

we are now warmend up for the big reaper whoot


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok everyone there is 11 days until ship dead line. Please if there is any issues with you shipping let me know right away we have to make sure everyone gets goodies. 
thanks


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

thanks everyone for the reassurances. im gonna look around tomorrow and see if i cant locate any of that clay stuff you were talking about (sorry, i dont remember specifically who it was that told me about it) and see if i can create something.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

The only issue with shipping is getting my butt to the UPS or USPS. Planning on going tomorrow.
On a different subject, just because I'm so happy about it, I have gotten 3 of the 8 Minions at McDonalds. YES I LOVE them!! Hopefully will get all of them.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Holy crap, McDonalds has minions??? I never go, I didn't know. Ack, I have to break down and go now....

On a reaper related note. The package has left the building....


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

More pic more pics can't wait to see who gets reaped this week


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

nhh I cannot wait to receive it!! 

And YES MINIONS!! I have 2, 4 & 5 Be prepared for sticker shock for Happy Meals! Almost $4, been YEARS since I bought Happy Meals.
I the tiny fry container is unbelievable. Posting pics in What did you find/buy today of Minions


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

So excited so ser more peeps gifts this week.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

My victim's package is out for delivery!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Yeah!! I'll be on the look out!! 

Meant to get to UPS today, but didn't beat the rain. Hopefully later or tomorrow.


----------



## Shebear1 (Jul 22, 2008)

When can we sign up for this year's Secret Reaper?


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Shebear1 said:


> When can we sign up for this year's Secret Reaper?


It is starting in a couple days. Look for the Heads up thread that is started. Then there will be the sign up thread.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Shebear1 said:


> When can we sign up for this year's Secret Reaper?


sign up starts on the 17th look for a sign up thread that will be posted it will have all the information for the big reaper


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

i'm watching out the window beautifulnightmare! 



beautifulnightmare said:


> My victim's package is out for delivery!


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

yeah thanks saki! 



Saki.Girl said:


> oh you guys are so welcome and thank you for being part of it . You all ROCK and so glad everyone who joined has had a blast with them like me
> 
> we are now warmend up for the big reaper whoot


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

shipped today,,, wow,,,$ 22.48!!!!!!!! Should of checked UPS,, but post office was closer and easier,, oh well,,, my wonderful victim is worth it!!!  


Oh,,, and

I got reaped!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!!

I figured out it was Ondeko,,, thank you so so much! I LOVE every thing~ will post pictures later!!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> shipped today,,, wow,,,$ 22.48!!!!!!!! Should of checked UPS,, but post office was closer and easier,, oh well,,, my wonderful victim is worth it!!!
> 
> 
> Oh,,, and
> ...


is it later we want to see your gifts


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

yay..we want pictures!! Get on it, Bethene!


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Bethene--you're very welcome. I'm just happy you like it and it sounds like it arrived unbroken.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

My victims package was delivered!
Oh! I hope she liked it!


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

i didn't get anything? 



beautifulnightmare said:


> My victims package was delivered!
> Oh! I hope she liked it!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

wasn't me..how come I'm always like last?? lol


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

kelloween i guess you and i have a contest to see who is last! lol. usually i never win any contests tho. lol. just sayin! 



Kelloween said:


> wasn't me..how come I'm always like last?? lol


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I didn't get anything either. 

UPS wasn't cheaper for me. USPS was.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Bethany said:


> I didn't get anything either.
> 
> UPS wasn't cheaper for me. USPS was.


same here..like 50.00 cheaper...


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

wednesdayaddams said:


> kelloween i guess you and i have a contest to see who is last! lol. usually i never win any contests tho. lol. just sayin!


maybe we are special...lol


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Kelloween said:


> maybe we are special...lol


we are special.......ed.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Kelloween said:


> maybe we are special...lol


the best for last


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Pictures!! love to see other people's take on things.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

ok,,, here are the pictures of my wonderful reap!!!!!
First is a cool wooden box , that came with a hand painted stone in it,, with a pentigram and runes on it,,, so cool,, such small detail! Next is the coolest thing,, a mandrake,,, "Under the dome!"!!!!I LOVE this!!! I am going to keep this displayed in my china all year around, 
Next were 2 candle sconces,, with several idea;s of how to use them, on a tombstone, or as a broom holder,, what every I decide,, I know it will add so much,, they are stunning!,, I seriously adore them!!!! 
Then this cool little box,, with 3 small vials in it, started out as a ALTOIDS box!!!!!! wow,,, so fracken cool!!!!!!!! The vials are black light reflective!!! They did not show up good in the pictures,, but trust me,, they rock! And last but certainly not least,, a very old book, from 1881,, I am glad you left it as is,, it rocks! I love books of any kind,, and this is just too cool. Is it in German? Or maybe Dutch? any way,, I love it!!!! 
Thank you thank you thank you!!! OndekoI love it all!! you do good work~~~~~~


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

wow that is a fantastic reap whoot they all look great the candles are so cool it is all cool .


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Wow that is awesome


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Really nice reap!!


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Whew!! I'm glad the mandrake didn't break during shipping. I was sweating a bit waiting to find out. I'm also very glad you like everything. It was a lot of fun to do. I had been wanting to make a mandrake root for a while now, but I never had time because of work and other projects. Knowing you need stuff for your witch theme was the perfect excuse for me to focus on something I have been wanting to do for a long time. He's a one of a kind creation and I have to admit i'm pretty proud of the little glass guy. The glass dome was taken from one of those candleholders where the glass hangs in a metal stand. I found it at a thrift store and knew exactly what to do whit it. The 1881 book was another thrift store find. I was going to alter it, but it was just so cool as it was I didn't have the heart to do anything to it. I *think* it's a German, Dutch or Norwegian grammar book. The candles are toilet paper rolls and about 10 glue sticks. OK, maybe not 10, but a lot. The sconce things they sit on are supposed to be curtain rod holders for the really big wood curtain rods. Did you find a page with a woodblock print style drawing of features from the mandrake myths inside the envelope? If not, I need to check my desk and mail it to you. And this worked out pretty well--I was your victim the first time I ever participated in a secret reaper so now we're even.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Oh! 2 of the vials are UV reactive. they'll also glow on their own power if you leave them in bright light. The dark vial is just sparkly [but NOT glitter]. and you can wear them as pendants. Or you can let flying monkeys wear them as pendants.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

oh yes,, I did find the papers,, sorry I for got to mention it! The vials are too cool for the monkeys,, I am going to wear them myself! I can see now that you say it, that they are curtain rod holders,, they turned out so cool,,, and the little mandrake you made,, it turned out wonderful!!!! Simply wonderful! Yes,, I guess we are even! Hope you liked your things as much as I like mine!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ondeko said:


> Oh! 2 of the vials are UV reactive. they'll also glow on their own power if you leave them in bright light. The dark vial is just sparkly [but NOT glitter]. and you can wear them as pendants. Or you can let flying monkeys wear them as pendants.


That is way cool. Outstanding job. Ondeko


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Bethene--I did. the skull with the snake that you sent me is the center piece for my voodoo grave. Glad I remembered to tuck the paper in there. I was originally going to glue pages like that into the book for a spellbook.

Saki--thanks. And thanks for organizing these little practice runs for the big reaper.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

wow, more awesome reaping. That old book is very cool. I love books too.  The glass mandrake is awesome!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

beautifulnightmare said:


> My victims package was delivered!
> Oh! I hope she liked it!


I will do some checking on this


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Ondeko, the mandrak is adorable! Terrific idea for the sconce (& Fabulous Job). 
Seeing all the things & Ideas on this fourm, I will NEVER be done making stuff I like & and won't have enough storage space.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Bethany is exactly right! I love it here! And again all you reapers rock! Just amazed!

Btw, I haven't been reaped yet either. Oh the waiting and anticipating is such sweet torture! Seriously loving every minute!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

I am sooo excited. Boxed everything up for my victim last night. I think I'll ship tomorrow. Had to use a MUCH larger box than expected. I really need to pay attention to size when I make these things.  Here come the nervous jitters... It's like having a baby and hoping everyone doesn't think it's ugly...hahahaha


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I dropped my victims package off at the shipping place yesterday!
I hope I packed it good enough & that nothing breaks.  
and then I hope they like it.


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

that is a great reap bethene! i am loving the candles/sconces. wow. those are the coolest. the whole thing is great though, including mandrake!  awesome awesome stuff there! so thoughtful


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

The reaps this round have been so amazing! The bar is really set for the 'big reaper'!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Really nice job ondeko! Creative, and you can tell loads of work went into each gift. The book is cool just the way it is.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Araniella said:


> I am sooo excited. Boxed everything up for my victim last night. I think I'll ship tomorrow. Had to use a MUCH larger box than expected. I really need to pay attention to size when I make these things.  Here come the nervous jitters... It's like having a baby and hoping everyone doesn't think it's ugly...hahahaha


me too..I tend to like to make big things


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Araniella said:


> The reaps this round have been so amazing! The bar is really set for the 'big reaper'!


they have been so great it is so cool. 
I know for my self for the big reaper i want to go over the top with my creations this time out do my self


----------



## DeadMonique (Feb 21, 2013)

Ahh, wish I would have seen this earlier! I'lll be waiting for the full one!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Bethene can I be Saki's victim in the big reaper round??


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Hmm so quick to pick when everyones stuff hasn't been received.......


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

bethene, great reap. I LOVE those candle sconces!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bethany said:


> Hmm so quick to pick when everyones stuff hasn't been received.......


she is refuring to my post on page before this  i said for big reaper my plan is to go over the top and out do my self


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Can't wait to see more pics of reaps brown truck needs to deliver faster


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

I know I just watched mine go down my street the other direction... 



Saki.Girl said:


> Can't wait to see more pics of reaps brown truck needs to deliver faster


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Hey that is what I need for the Southside Haunted House!! LOL! 



Paint It Black said:


> And speaking of one-of-a kind gifts. Prepared to be amazed, as I am feeling right now like the luckiest victim on earth!!! There was not note, return address, or signature, so I have to guess who is my SR, but here are the clues:
> 1) I think I got the FrankenBox, but it really wasn't that bad.
> 2) There were three gifts, and they were all quite large.
> 3) They were made by someone who is a gifted artist/painter.
> ...


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

(Iwillbemailingsilverlady'sandmygiftstomorrow)


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Very nice reap Bethane. I love the candle sconces.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

NOWHINING said:


> (Iwillbemailingsilverlady'sandmygiftstomorrow)


I will be stalking the mail lady. 

We do not get deliveries to our sites. We have to go up to the RV Park's post office before noon.  Or we don't get anything that doesn't fit in the tiny PO Box.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

The main SR sign up has started


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> The main SR sign up has started


so in for this one too whoot


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

My tracking says someone is going to get reaped on the 22nd. I sure hope it gets delivered before that though.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Sweet mote pics soon


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Bethany said:


> My tracking says someone is going to get reaped on the 22nd. I sure hope it gets delivered before that though.


I hope its for me....cause I'm tired of waiting..HAHAHHA


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ready ready ready


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

More packages being mailed=more pictures coming soon! Can't wait!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I keep following my tracking number too just in case it arrives early. So far, it's "on schedule". Jeez, don't they know we stress over our victims reapings???? and making sure they arrive safe?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I know,m they should be more thoughtful of our feelings!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Still wondering here if my victim got her gift ok, tracking said it was delivered. And biting nails worrying if she liked it?


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

well if you sent it to me, i didn't get it!



beautifulnightmare said:


> Still wondering here if my victim got her gift ok, tracking said it was delivered. And biting nails worrying if she liked it?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

beautifulnightmare said:


> Still wondering here if my victim got her gift ok, tracking said it was delivered. And biting nails worrying if she liked it?


I sent a pm but have not heard back.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Pics pics pics yep ready to see more peeps goodies


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I can't stand the wait for more pictures!!! The men in blue, brown, and hmmm blue again need to get those packages delivered!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

soon someone has to be getting some goodies


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

ME! ME! Pick me!!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

If its me I've been at the beach with the family last three days. We are headed home now!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

well, it wasn't me AGAIN..mail has ran and that brown ...I almost cursed...just flew by and about took out 2 of my cats


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I understand how you feel beautifulnightmare, the first mini reaper my victim never posted that they received it, or anything,,, so have no idea how they felt!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Not me either & I actually made it up to our "Post Office" before 11:30!!!

WoW Bethene, not even a note?? That isn't very nice.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> I understand how you feel beautifulnightmare, the first mini reaper my victim never posted that they received it, or anything,,, so have no idea how they felt!


I hate when that happens  
I am hopping the person is just away and will post when gets back. .


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Same here with last years big reaper. Not a peep. Didnt have to love everything...but a note that it was received would have been nice.



bethene said:


> I understand how you feel beautifulnightmare, the first mini reaper my victim never posted that they received it, or anything,,, so have no idea how they felt!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Kelloween said:


> thanks everyone, he was fun to make..but now my dinner partner is gone! lol



That clown is amazing !!! do you mind sharing how you made him ( maybe in another thread) I'm awe struck by him and I don't even like clowns.

I can't believe this is a mini reap, I haven't checked out this thread in awhile and I'm blown away how great all the gifts are. everyone did a great job


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

disembodiedvoice said:


> That clown is amazing !!! do you mind sharing how you made him ( maybe in another thread) I'm awe struck by him and I don't even like clowns.
> 
> I can't believe this is a mini reap, I haven't checked out this thread in awhile and I'm blown away how great all the gifts are. everyone did a great job


And everyone hasn't gotten reaped yet!! Still more to come!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

disembodiedvoice said:


> That clown is amazing !!! do you mind sharing how you made him ( maybe in another thread) I'm awe struck by him and I don't even like clowns.
> 
> I can't believe this is a mini reap, I haven't checked out this thread in awhile and I'm blown away how great all the gifts are. everyone did a great job


I should have taken pictures as I made him..I will try to remember and post it somewhere..his head was a new recipe for paper mache that I had never used//but it was great..I dried it in the oven and it sanded easy! I will find that also...soon..lol


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Did you build him from scratch or on a wig head?


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Kelloween--please post your mache recipe.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

chinclub said:


> Did you build him from scratch or on a wig head?


actually he is built over one of those large dollar tree skulls made of plastic...and it didnt even melt in the oven on 250 degrees..lol puttin those little sharp teeth in was the hardest thing


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

ondeko said:


> Kelloween--please post your mache recipe.


I will as soon as I can recall where I put it..old age, ya know..lol other people have probably used it before, but I had'nt


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Kelloween, Just so you and everyone else knows, my husband is busy building a special crate for Clarence the Clown, so that nothing will happen to him in storage. He is talking about making the sides out of Plexiglas, so we can still see him.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Paint It Black said:


> Kelloween, Just so you and everyone else knows, my husband is busy building a special crate for Clarence the Clown, so that nothing will happen to him in storage. He is talking about making the sides out of Plexiglas, so we can still see him.


that is so cool


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Paint It Black said:


> Kelloween, Just so you and everyone else knows, my husband is busy building a special crate for Clarence the Clown, so that nothing will happen to him in storage. He is talking about making the sides out of Plexiglas, so we can still see him.


lol, he could do like me..I have three witch heads in my closet looking at me..I was afraid if I put them in outdoor storage, the humidity would get them, so they have been in my closet for a year!!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

We made it home through lots of rain and storms. What a way to end our beach vacation! But now I can anxiously await being reaped by my awesome reaper!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Silver Lady and I mailed our packaged today! Whomever you are, be on the look out. Now we shall wait for ours and go sign up for the MAIN SECRET REAPER!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ya lots of pacakges in the mail whoot


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Okay Victim.....your box ships tomorrow......but please remember to open it on the side with the black spiders! 

I do hope those UPS crushers take it easy on the box.....sigh....


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I promise I will open that side up!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I will be waiting anxiously for the arrival of my package.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

ondeko said:


> Kelloween--please post your mache recipe.


I found it! Its like paper clay

I doubled this, it kind of kept sticking to my hands but I really liked how it dried quick and sanded easy

■ one roll of regular ANGEL SOFT toilet paper ..you wet it and tear it in pieces, or 1 and 1/2 cup of any tp...Angel soft is easier because its exactly one roll, no need to measure..just wet and tear

■1 cup Joint compound from the hardware store (get “regular,” not “fast set” or “light”.) 

■3/4 cup Elmer’s Glue-all 

■1/2 cup White Flour

■2 tablespoons Linseed Oil


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Now how do I pin that to my Pinterest Page.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Kelloween said:


> I found it! Its like paper clay
> 
> I doubled this, it kind of kept sticking to my hands but I really liked how it dried quick and sanded easy
> 
> ...


Cool thanks for sharing


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

7 Days till shipping dead line there is only a few I have not heard anything from. Please let me know right away if you will not make ship dated 
thanks


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Kelloween said:


> I found it! Its like paper clay
> 
> I doubled this, it kind of kept sticking to my hands but I really liked how it dried quick and sanded easy
> 
> ...


Awesome!! Thanks.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

FedEx guy just dropped off a box filled with 10lbs of paper mache products--and it's not from my secret reaper I hate it when I have other shipments arriving while I wait for the reaper to appear. I haven't decided if i'm signing up for the big reaper or not. I probably will, but i'll likely wait until closer to deadline so I don't have to wait a whole month to get a victim. Unless, of course, Bethene wants to show her appreciation for the awesome stuff I sent and give me a victim early


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

OMG Someone has a package!!!! Have you all checked??????


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ondeko said:


> FedEx guy just dropped off a box filled with 10lbs of paper mache products--and it's not from my secret reaper I hate it when I have other shipments arriving while I wait for the reaper to appear. I haven't decided if i'm signing up for the big reaper or not. I probably will, but i'll likely wait until closer to deadline so I don't have to wait a whole month to get a victim. Unless, of course, Bethene wants to show her appreciation for the awesome stuff I sent and give me a victim early


Well if you need a practice victim while you wait i am more then willing


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

nhh said:


> OMG Someone has a package!!!! Have you all checked??????


yaaaaaaa more pics whoot


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

ondeko said:


> FedEx guy just dropped off a box filled with 10lbs of paper mache products--and it's not from my secret reaper I hate it when I have other shipments arriving while I wait for the reaper to appear. I haven't decided if i'm signing up for the big reaper or not. I probably will, but i'll likely wait until closer to deadline so I don't have to wait a whole month to get a victim. Unless, of course, Bethene wants to show her appreciation for the awesome stuff I sent and give me a victim early


Do it!! Do it!! Sign up.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

nhh said:


> OMG Someone has a package!!!! Have you all checked??????


Not me. been to the "post office" already since they close at noon every day.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Bethany said:


> Not me. been to the "post office" already since they close at noon every day.


 Noon? That's crazy!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

somone is going to be a happy camper whoot


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Someone....whose state has an 'a' in it will have a package next Wednesday! Be on the lookout for the big brown truck!

Side note &#*$*^@(*&$^&#&@@## 'Dimensional Weight'!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Drats! I'm at work! Is it me? Should I go home early? It's really hot out there and I don't want anything to melt.




nhh said:


> OMG Someone has a package!!!! Have you all checked??????


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

nhh said:


> Noon? That's crazy!!!!


yep live in an RV Park currently and it is considered "off season". Come sept or oct it will be open until 4 I think.

Have I said how much I want a house?!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Araniella said:


> Someone....whose state has an 'a' in it will have a package next Wednesday! Be on the lookout for the big brown truck!
> 
> Side note &#*$*^@(*&$^&#&@@## 'Dimensional Weight'!


OH I SO Hope it is ME!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok victim we want pics of your great reap u got today


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

sheesh! i thought i lived in a small town up until last year! my old town post office closed for lunch every day because there is only one person there. i've never heard of one closing at noon! wow. 



Bethany said:


> Not me. been to the "post office" already since they close at noon every day.


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

well hopefully i'll be posting pictures if is me! but not until i get home from work! 



Saki.Girl said:


> Ok victim we want pics of your great reap u got today


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

wednesday is an awfully long time to have to wait araniella!

 and i am aware of dimensional weight. my box was ginormous for my victim too. it's almost impossible to reap in a small box lol. i spent more on shipping than i did on the reap!




Araniella said:


> Someone....whose state has an 'a' in it will have a package next Wednesday! Be on the lookout for the big brown truck!
> 
> Side note &#*$*^@(*&$^&#&@@## 'Dimensional Weight'!


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

wednesday is an awfully long time to have to wait araniella!

 and i am aware of dimensional weight. my box was ginormous for my victim too. it's almost impossible to reap in a small box lol. i spent more on shipping than i did on the reap!




Araniella said:


> Someone....whose state has an 'a' in it will have a package next Wednesday! Be on the lookout for the big brown truck!
> 
> Side note &#*$*^@(*&$^&#&@@## 'Dimensional Weight'!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Same here....it may have been cheaper for me to drive it there. Well, not really. But at least I could have gotten a family visit in. Made the rounds.

And it IS hard to keep things small. Some things...like these items...just HAD to be the size that they are. Because, well....it's the size they are! 

I hope my big reaper victim likes miniatures....hahahaha Can I put a whole haunt on a grain of rice?




wednesdayaddams said:


> wednesday is an awfully long time to have to wait araniella!
> 
> and i am aware of dimensional weight. my box was ginormous for my victim too. it's almost impossible to reap in a small box lol. i spent more on shipping than i did on the reap!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Araniella said:


> Someone....whose state has an 'a' in it will have a package next Wednesday! Be on the lookout for the big brown truck!
> 
> Side note &#*$*^@(*&$^&#&@@## 'Dimensional Weight'!


Mmmmmmm brown truck.... Must watch for Brown truck... 

God, that sounds like a postal zombie in my head.


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

LOL you have family near me Araniella? ha ha ha aha haha tee hee hee. 

some of your stuff looked like it was going to turn out BIG, so i'm not surprised you had a big box. 

yeah, too bad i'm not one of those toothpick painters. that would be a great reaper gift!  





Araniella said:


> Same here....it may have been cheaper for me to drive it there. Well, not really. But at least I could have gotten a family visit in. Made the rounds.
> 
> And it IS hard to keep things small. Some things...like these items...just HAD to be the size that they are. Because, well....it's the size they are!
> 
> I hope my big reaper victim likes miniatures....hahahaha Can I put a whole haunt on a grain of rice?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

wednesdayaddams said:


> wednesday is an awfully long time to have to wait araniella!
> 
> and i am aware of dimensional weight. my box was ginormous for my victim too. it's almost impossible to reap in a small box lol. i spent more on shipping than i did on the reap!



ya i think it is a giving most people do LOL but man is it worth it making our victims smile


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

wednesdayaddams said:


> well hopefully i'll be posting pictures if is me! but not until i get home from work!


get home and see LOL


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

It's not so much that they are bulky big....but oddly shaped big. Because...that's the shape of it. And one item is long...and had I thought about it while making it--I could have shaved a bit off of the size...but then again....I think it would have compromised what it is. So....it is what it is.

And may all the Halloween Gods smile upon me and let the glue hold in this heat! Someday, I'll share the story....but it's just too raw now..and the family is still traumatized....LOL


..and if Hubbie asks...the box cost $15.50 to ship...hehe

And I do have family out your way wednesdayaddams......I do indeed.....



wednesdayaddams said:


> LOL you have family near me Araniella? ha ha ha aha haha tee hee hee.
> 
> some of your stuff looked like it was going to turn out BIG, so i'm not surprised you had a big box.
> 
> yeah, too bad i'm not one of those toothpick painters. that would be a great reaper gift!


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

LOL well do share the story when you are not so stressed. lol. 

and yes, of course! $15.50. wasn't it less than that though?  giggle





Araniella said:


> It's not so much that they are bulky big....but oddly shaped big. Because...that's the shape of it. And one item is long...and had I thought about it while making it--I could have shaved a bit off of the size...but then again....I think it would have compromised what it is. So....it is what it is.
> 
> And may all the Halloween Gods smile upon me and let the glue hold in this heat! Someday, I'll share the story....but it's just too raw now..and the family is still traumatized....LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

ohhhh..RIght Right....$15.50 includes my Trenta Starbucks Black Tea Lemonade...duh! How could I forget?





wednesdayaddams said:


> LOL well do share the story when you are not so stressed. lol.
> 
> and yes, of course! $15.50. wasn't it less than that though?  giggle


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i thought i was the only one still at work LOL its not even noon here yet ugh LOL


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

you west coasties!  it is 2:00 here  i have until 4:30...sigh.... 



Saki.Girl said:


> i thought i was the only one still at work LOL its not even noon here yet ugh LOL


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

wednesdayaddams said:


> you west coasties!  it is 2:00 here  i have until 4:30...sigh....


lucky i have till 3 lol


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

sorry, saki 

i have to leave work a bit early to mail a package, but since the heat index here is 105 it's not really something i look forward to to run around in this weather. in michigan, we're used to cold weather. and i prefer the weather to be around 70 degrees (or less). i have 3 long haired dogs who are constantly too hot. my boy dog is a drama queen when it comes to heat.  so we don't like the heat. the dogs barely go outside to do their business in this weather. we have to walk around 7:00 in the morning before i go to work because even this morning, at 7 it was already 83 degrees! yikes. 

this weekend is supposed to cool down by 20-30 degrees which is most welcome. the humidity here is absolutely misery inducing. i hope your weather is much better! 




Saki.Girl said:


> lucky i have till 3 lol


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Dang hotter than Hell in Michigan. 
Cooler righ now here in Central Florida


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

wednesdayaddams said:


> sorry, saki
> 
> i have to leave work a bit early to mail a package, but since the heat index here is 105 it's not really something i look forward to to run around in this weather. in michigan, we're used to cold weather. and i prefer the weather to be around 70 degrees (or less). i have 3 long haired dogs who are constantly too hot. my boy dog is a drama queen when it comes to heat.  so we don't like the heat. the dogs barely go outside to do their business in this weather. we have to walk around 7:00 in the morning before i go to work because even this morning, at 7 it was already 83 degrees! yikes.
> 
> this weekend is supposed to cool down by 20-30 degrees which is most welcome. the humidity here is absolutely misery inducing. i hope your weather is much better!


OMG i hate the heat ok i will stop saying it is hot here lol but for us it is we are reaching high 80 and 90 LOL my dog hats the heat too. lol we are lucky we dont get the humidity here . i like it in the 70 here from a state that gets about 9 month of rain 90 is to damn hot LOL


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

saki i would be dancing in the rain if we had any. i would be soooooooooooooo happy! 

i can't believe you guys have such great weather. NO FAIR!



Saki.Girl said:


> OMG i hate the heat ok i will stop saying it is hot here lol but for us it is we are reaching high 80 and 90 LOL my dog hats the heat too. lol we are lucky we dont get the humidity here . i like it in the 70 here from a state that gets about 9 month of rain 90 is to damn hot LOL


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

yeah bethany, absolutely! what is the weather like down your way? 





Bethany said:


> Dang hotter than Hell in Michigan.
> Cooler righ now here in Central Florida


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

It's been 118 here. Only about 106 all week but with storms. It doesn't cool down at night either. It should not be 104 at 2am.

I bet it's nasty in MI with the humidity too.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

nhh said:


> It's been 118 here. Only about 106 all week but with storms. It doesn't cool down at night either. It should not be 104 at 2am.
> 
> I bet it's nasty in MI with the humidity too.


118 OMG 106 ok i would melt damn


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

nhh said:


> It's been 118 here. Only about 106 all week but with storms. It doesn't cool down at night either. It should not be 104 at 2am.
> 
> I bet it's nasty in MI with the humidity too.


almost the same here..I keep thinking PLEASE rain and cool it to at least 90...lol, its SO hot!


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

ohhhhhh nhh that is awful! is that normal weather for you? sheesh! it was in the 80s last night and will be tonight here, too. 

yes, the humidity is mind numbing. it's literally like walking outside into a sauna. 





nhh said:


> It's been 118 here. Only about 106 all week but with storms. It doesn't cool down at night either. It should not be 104 at 2am.
> 
> I bet it's nasty in MI with the humidity too.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

No. No. No it should NOT be 104 at 2am. 

We're in the mid-90's here today..and it's a sticky, soupy, get slapped in the face with a warm wash cloth when you go outside kinda day....ugh!!





nhh said:


> It's been 118 here. Only about 106 all week but with storms. It doesn't cool down at night either. It should not be 104 at 2am.
> 
> I bet it's nasty in MI with the humidity too.


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

oh, it sounds like we're all having a rotten weather day. except for bethany. lol.




Araniella said:


> No. No. No it should NOT be 104 at 2am.
> 
> We're in the mid-90's here today..and it's a sticky, soupy, get slapped in the face with a warm wash cloth when you go outside kinda day....ugh!!


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

I wish I could send the rain your way. It has rained here for 3 straight weeks. Everything is flooded! Today the sun finally came out but I hear thunder in the distance so more rain is on the way. 88 degrees here.


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

oh rain rain rain! i don't mind rain at all. we barely get any here. it snows for 6 months and then we get 6 months of miserable hot weather. 

i would love weeks of rain. 




chinclub said:


> I wish I could send the rain your way. It has rained here for 3 straight weeks. Everything is flooded! Today the sun finally came out but I hear thunder in the distance so more rain is on the way. 88 degrees here.


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

chinclub if you have any magical powers please do send rain!  thank you!



chinclub said:


> I wish I could send the rain your way. It has rained here for 3 straight weeks. Everything is flooded! Today the sun finally came out but I hear thunder in the distance so more rain is on the way. 88 degrees here.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

82 degrees here in Central FL. 
Humidity is only @ 69%


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

In Louisiana Winter is like in the 60's and 70's...and usually wet , summers are unbearable with the humidity and 100 degrees..and to think I loved summer when I was young...we have no fall..its like 2 seasons here..I miss that about Illinois!


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

10 years ago i would be in 7th heaven in this weather. i would have been at the beach right now soaking up the sun and working on my tan.

cut to now: 30 lbs and 10 years later, sitting at a desk. typing away. lol. sigh..... 

now if it's over 70 degrees i have to turn on the a/c or a fan. 

maybe in 10 years i'll go back to being cold all the time.




Kelloween said:


> In Louisiana Winter is like in the 60's and 70's...and usually wet , summers are unbearable with the humidity and 100 degrees..and to think I loved summer when I was young...we have no fall..its like 2 seasons here..I miss that about Illinois!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

haha, thats me too!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

man i have no idea how you guys handle the heat that is crazy hot. 
here we have all seasons fall my favorite the trees trun and cool crisp air. winters are not to bad here we dont get very cold and very rear snow. lots of rain that is for sure.. summers we are ussaly in the 80 but for some reason we are in 90 right now that ussaly happens in augest it can stay out of the 100 LOL 
ya i dont handle heat well at all now that i am older LOL


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

At least here, we will kill for the best parking spot. Not the closest one but the one that has shade. Cover everything in the car and remember seat belts have metal on them and you need to be careful and not get burned.

I have a little one so you put frozen water bottles in the car seat and cover that too so they have a cool seat to get into.

Then... Air conditioning!!!! I really want to move to Seattle!!!


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

Well guess what happened to me today? I was REAPED!

AND MY REAPER IS AWESOME! 

I got SOOO many beautiful things:

Here are the pics:


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

More pics:


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

oh,,, very cool,,, love the blue frame with the raven/crow in it,,, that is awesome,, Love the skull picture too,,,, the poison spell book is so cool also.. great paint job on it!


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

and more pics!


























My reaper gave me two handmade skull doilies, with 2 matching handmade skull "goody" bags, that were filled with marbles and finger lights!

I also received a beautiful "skull" scarf (can't wait for cool weather so I can wear it!)

My reaper sent me an awesome silicone cupcake pan (didn't have one, always wanted one) 

And the last things I opened were the Skull pendant in frame (my favorite and he is already out on my counter, waiting for Halloween!) 

A raven in a beautiful blue ornate frame

And last but not least, a handmade spell book "Poison" with an awesome skull and Devil on the cover.

Thank you so SO much Reaper! I LOVE everything! The box, the beautiful packaging and wrapping...So nice and special! This is my first reap and you were awesome! Thanks again for my Magic 8 Ball teaser gift, too 

You didn't sign your name, Reaper, but since you're the only one that said that they had a box delivered, are you NHH?

Wednesday


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

oh,,, the skull scarf is awesome! fabulous reap, Wednesday!! And your little fur babies are adorable also!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Nic reap Wednesday. SO who was your reaper?

I just realized I didn't put anything inside mine that said who I was. LOL Think the person will figure it out when they get it Monday?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Great reap I love what u did with the skull I have 2 of those cleaver idea . Fantastic stuff you got anothet fabulous reap whoot


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Awesome reap of goodies wednesday!


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

i want to move to oregon 



Saki.Girl said:


> man i have no idea how you guys handle the heat that is crazy hot.
> here we have all seasons fall my favorite the trees trun and cool crisp air. winters are not to bad here we dont get very cold and very rear snow. lots of rain that is for sure.. summers we are ussaly in the 80 but for some reason we are in 90 right now that ussaly happens in augest it can stay out of the 100 LOL
> ya i dont handle heat well at all now that i am older LOL


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

I think it is NHH. ????????????????????



Bethany said:


> Nic reap Wednesday. SO who was your reaper?
> 
> I just realized I didn't put anything inside mine that said who I was. LOL Think the person will figure it out when they get it Monday?


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I want something


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

you're probably next ! 



Kelloween said:


> I want something


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow! I leave work to drive home and there's a reaping!! Love everything. The book is so cool....and clever framing of the pendant. 

I want to borrow that scarf....can I reserve thw date now?


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

LOL. I love it all. But the skull in the frame has a permanent place year round in the kitchen 

come on over girl! you can borrow the scarf! just bring some cocktails and you can borrow anything you want lol! 





Araniella said:


> Wow! I leave work to drive home and there's a reaping!! Love everything. The book is so cool....and clever framing of the pendant.
> 
> I want to borrow that scarf....can I reserve thw date now?


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

I am so ready for a night of cocktails ans scarf wearin'!!






wednesdayaddams said:


> LOL. I love it all. But the skull in the frame has a
> 
> 
> permanent place year round in the kitchen
> ...


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Awesome reap Wednesdayaddams! I love that skull in frame! And those puppies are adorable! What's their names?


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

thanks beautiful! i love all my beautiful things. i can't believe how many wonderful things nhh made me! 

those are 2 of my 3 dogs. (the one you don't see is named wednesday)

sam is my black boy, and shaver is the little red haired girl (get the charlie brown reference lol)



beautifulnightmare said:


> Awesome reap Wednesdayaddams! I love that skull in frame! And those puppies are adorable! What's their names?


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

wednesdayaddams
you got a awesome reap and your babies are so cute!!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Silver lady and I are still waiting... Patiently... While watching the UPS drive pass our house.... In 103 degree weather... 

(I'M MELTING! I'M MELTING! WHAT A WORLD! WHAT A WORLD!)


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Right there with you waiting for goodies to so excited to see what is coming


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Nice box of goodies Wednesday! Couldn't happen to a nicer Reaper  I love how the Poison book is done and the skull in the frame is very creative!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I am so glad it all made it safe and you like it Wednesday. Yep, it's me!!! I had a great time putting it together. I repainted that blue frame, it has glow in the dark paint on it as well as the black to age it. The other frame was a bright brown leather so I aged that up. I was going to do something different, but I had that cool skull necklace and the frame had black velvet, it just kinda went together. I wanted to make sure you could just unhook it from the back to wear if you wanted. 

The book was my first "book" alter. I added in some extra of those skull bags 'cause well they were just pretty. The marbles are vaseline glass too. I think there were 13 of them.

All in all, I had a great time getting back into the halloween spirit and putting it together. Glad you like it. Oh, and glad that magic 8 ball made it okay ( I was stalking  )

And... LOVE those puppies!!!!!!


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Great reap!! So many wonderful gifts.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Great job, nhh. I love Vasoline glass and the vibrant way it glows under black light!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Awesome job nhh!


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

THANK YOU so much NHH! I thought those marbles might be vaseline but I wasn't sure. YIPPEE!!! I was going to use them to fill one of my apothecary type jars but now I KNOW I will be using them with my other black light reactive glass on my dining table.

I am surprised the little blue frame is glowy too! I will have to remember that when I set up my table. Thanks for everything and for the compliments about my little furry friends. I have one more dog, a Lhasa named "Wednesday" but she didn't help with unwrapping like the other two. lol. So she didn't make it into the pictures. 

You are an awesome reaper, NHH! 

Wednesday 



nhh said:


> I am so glad it all made it safe and you like it Wednesday. Yep, it's me!!! I had a great time putting it together. I repainted that blue frame, it has glow in the dark paint on it as well as the black to age it. The other frame was a bright brown leather so I aged that up. I was going to do something different, but I had that cool skull necklace and the frame had black velvet, it just kinda went together. I wanted to make sure you could just unhook it from the back to wear if you wanted.
> 
> The book was my first "book" alter. I added in some extra of those skull bags 'cause well they were just pretty. The marbles are vaseline glass too. I think there were 13 of them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

How many of us still waiting?? My anxiety level is starting to peak!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Kelloween said:


> How many of us still waiting?? My anxiety level is starting to peak!


there is 13 of us LOL come on ups man


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> there is 13 of us LOL come on ups man


wow, still quite a few!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

13---Hmmm...Great Number!

I can't stalk the UPS/FedEx or Postal guy as I'm at work all day...but boy! When I turn that final corner and can see my house....I stretch my neck looking at the porch and in front of the garage like crazy....LOVE the anticipation...sweet torture!

Looks like my Victims's package left my state at 5:18am this morning......on it's way!!!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

to me??


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I agree the waiting is torture but its so sweet!! Will today be today? Ah! I love it!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

OH mine is in the state of my victim!!! Hope it gets delivered tomorrow instead of Monday. 

I hope mine arrives by Wed. Otherwise guys we'll have to wait & see what it is when I get back on the 5th of August.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

if the crappy post office in this town was open past noon i would have sent my victims package today, but since it isnt... it has to wait till monday. so sorry victim. you have to wait a little bit longer.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Eagerly waiting!!  Can't wait to see more pics and of course I'm excited to post pic when I get reaped. The anticipation!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

tried searching the tracking number to see where the package is,, but said unavailable for tracking, What?? but the receipt says Monday,, I am hoping tomorrow instead!!!


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

Well, one of ChinClub's gnomes went on a vaction with us to Grand Haven, MI. So here are the pics.








At the Lighthouse......








A little evening out......








About last night......










Hope you all enjoyed. 
Again, thanks ChinClub.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

That is Awsome lol


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks for the giggles!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ready to see more pics how someone gets reaped soon


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

me????????????????????


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Oh my reaper you torture me so. I have another teaser card. They are all so cool. I took a pic of the 3 cards I've received. I just need to load them. 

I can't wait!!!!


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Sidnami said:


> Well, one of ChinClub's gnomes went on a vaction with us to Grand Haven, MI. So here are the pics.



Those were so cute! Thanks for the pictures. I am so glad you like him.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

This batch of reaps is almost finished, huh? I had a bunch of fun sending and receiving mine! Really exciting, nothing quite compares to it. I'm sure the remaining reaps will be as awesome!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Great reaping NHH. Wednesday, enjoy your goodies.That scarf is fabulous.


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm just curious, but is there a separate thread where y'all are posting your gifts? I only see where 2 people posted what they received. I love looking at the pictures because it gives me ideas for when the big reaper starts.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

no,, you just need to scroll through and you will find them randomly throughout!!!!


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks. I just saw a great inspirational group of pictures!


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

nhh i unpacked my black light today to look at your marbles and they glow like crazy! thank you! they will make a perfect filler for some of my other glowy dishes and maybe even some eyeballs for one of my skellies 

i found 4 more vaseline glass goblets in the salvation army today for 95 cents each! i was so excited. the nice old lady put them in a box for me and said i packed these extra well so they won't break.

well, as soon as i walked into the house with the box they rolled right off the top of the box. she had put them on top of something else and just packed them in the corners, so when i grabbed the box i guess i squeezed them out the top. 2 of them fell out and shattered.... how upsetting! the 3 dogs were racing around so i had to get them out of the room and clean it up. not to mention i had a matched set of four for my next reap...........well, now i have a matched set of 2 for my next reap. 

oh well! i got lots of neat stuff at michaels including two wooden coffins that open up. i am going to paint them soon and make some cute coffin crafts.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Wednesday, so glad the glow well.  Bummer two of your find broke. Can you save the shards of glass and fill a jar with them or maybe clue the pieces onto a board for a mosaic?

I've been on the lookout at thrift stores for glass too.


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

thanks nhh. i already threw the glass away. i considered salvaging it but it was already in the garbage can. too many little feet around here for me to have given it any thought before it went into the garbage. and this was the paper thin glass, too. not the thicker glass used in plates, etc. this stuff was so thin you would cut yourself even trying to handle it, really. bummer all the way around. 





nhh said:


> Wednesday, so glad the glow well.  Bummer two of your find broke. Can you save the shards of glass and fill a jar with them or maybe clue the pieces onto a board for a mosaic?
> 
> I've been on the lookout at thrift stores for glass too.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh man bummer on the glass. I keep looking at salvation army for some none so far.


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

thanks saki. it certainly did suck! you have to know what the green shade is but once you've seen it you kind of know. but i already have a truckload of it so i shouldn't be so down. but having a set of four goblets for gifting had me so stoked! oh well. there are at least two. and i actually think i have more of that particular goblet, so i may still have a set of four. i'm sure that god will provide what i need to complete my reap!  but 95 cents a glass is ridiculously cheap. bummer.

i did however find a blow mold totem/stacked halloween mold that i have wanted for ages! it was $3.00! so i had some great finds today.  hope u did too.


i saw a large red goblet and i raced to grab it but it was plastic.  i was thinking about you though!  i found a very large (tall, like 2 feet) stemmed beta fish bowl type candle holder at goodwill. i am painting it this weekend. i am tempted to paint it red like the fantabulous candle holders that grandin road has next to their lady in black, but since i have no red decor, i am guessing it will be black. lol. 

the weather has cooled into the 70s so i think i am spray painting plastic urns tomorrow for the upcoming season. 'tis the season (almost)! 




Saki.Girl said:


> Oh man bummer on the glass. I keep looking at salvation army for some none so far.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i did not find anything today spent it down at the oregon coast. but maybe sunday i can lol


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok next week should be a fantstic week for pics here whoot


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Wednesday--bummer about breaking the goblets.


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

How do you breath a sigh of relief in words.....I have spent the last two days working on my final project...Note to self don't do something you haven't done in ten or so years when you have a deadline....

I am happy with what I have made and I hope my victim does as well (if this is not what you had in mind please re-purpose so it is useful to you) The Pumpking30 and I's packages are just about ready to go out needs the final touches and things to be arranged better in their boxes so nothing gets broken or messed up. We are hoping to ship Monday or Tuesday. We appreciate our victims understanding of having to wait but are hoping you will enjoy what we have come up with. I know speaking from my perspective I have defiantly stepped outside of my idea of Halloween with one of my projects and I am grateful for the opportunity to learn about a new type of haunt,


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I am sure I will LOVE what you have done for me. 

Wednesday, I would be sad if I broke some vaseline glass.  When we moved our stuff to here from Ohio, the storage place guys dumped a box of my ceramic masks.  The ONLY one that broke was the one I'm pretty sure I cannot replace - A Garfield head.  I almost cried. It was in so many pieces.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

this week should be a great week of reaps whoot 

Remmber Friday is shipping dead line please if any issues let me know right away


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

mine is supposed to arrive tomorrow, if the post office can be believed!!!!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Oh my work week is going to be tough next week. I know a package on my door step would brighten my day.  Oh heck, just seeing everyone else's reaps brightens my day!!!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

It says mine was delivered to my victim yesterday.


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

so sorry miss bethany. I too, know the pain of loss.. of a Halloween accessory. 




Bethany said:


> I am sure I will LOVE what you have done for me.
> 
> Wednesday, I would be sad if I broke some vaseline glass.  When we moved our stuff to here from Ohio, the storage place guys dumped a box of my ceramic masks.  The ONLY one that broke was the one I'm pretty sure I cannot replace - A Garfield head.  I almost cried. It was in so many pieces.


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

ahhh yes, the USPS working for us as always! 



Bethany said:


> It says mine was delivered to my victim yesterday.


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

sorry NHH since i'm not your reaper I can't brighten your day.  but I look forward to seeing the pics from your real reaper! 



nhh said:


> Oh my work week is going to be tough next week. I know a package on my door step would brighten my day.  Oh heck, just seeing everyone else's reaps brightens my day!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i can not wait to get reaped so excited whoot


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

hmmm...wasnt me..cause I have been keeping close watch!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

wednesdayaddams said:


> so sorry miss bethany. I too, know the pain of loss.. of a Halloween accessory.


Found the Mask on Ebay. Think I'm going to inquire with the Storage Company if they will replace what their employee broke. They range in price from $18 (no box used) to $51.99 Mint in box (Which mine was, only taken out to check it out when I bought it then it was stored for 20+ years)
Mine was never displayed.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ready to see pics this week whoot


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Can't wait 'till Wednesday and my Victim gets their package.....


Apparently it's still in transit from my state to theirs....ugh...hate when the shipping tracking doesn't update!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Araniella said:


> Can't wait 'till Wednesday and my Victim gets their package.....
> 
> 
> Apparently it's still in transit from my state to theirs....ugh...hate when the shipping tracking doesn't update!


Oh i know today seems to be a lot of people are going to have a great monday. whoot


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

Pumpkinqueen29 and I know of two victims who will be very happy around Wednesday of this week.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

There is only one person I have not heard from I am hoping they get back to me


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm sure it's because they're hard at work in their workshop and they haven't looked up for a second to check email/ the forum.



Saki.Girl said:


> There is only one person I have not heard from I am hoping they get back to me


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Araniella said:


> I'm sure it's because they're hard at work in their workshop and they haven't looked up for a second to check email/ the forum.


Ya or on vacation.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Oh no. Hope you hear from them. Let us know if you need a rescue reaper. I'd help. 

Can't wait to see more pics!!! I hope either my Monday or Wednesday will be really awesome.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Wahooo! I got home late last night from a weekend trip to Michigan. Just checked my mail and I WAS REAPED! Got the package, getting ready to open... pics to follow!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I can rescue as well. 

Can't wait to see your photos, byondbzr!!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Willing to rescue as well.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

thanks guys i will keep you posted
 

whoot pics to come yaaaa


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

I've opened my package. Bethany was my reaper... Just two words: Mind blown...

Working on pics now!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Bethany:

You are the best reaper ever! I LOVE everything. Just love. That is all I can say! I am blown away with your talent and generosity. Wowee wow. Your pieces will be a big part of my collection for years and years to come. THANK YOU!!!!

Now, some pics for your viewing pleasure...

































LOOK at all these jars for my apothecary collection!! And that spider jar is so awesome, in the pic you can't see the fine webbing she put in between the sticks! she also sent more labels which I always need!

















I adore this pumpkin dish! There was a ghost one that sadly didn't survive the trip..  









This awesome little which box is perfect, filled with her little skull bead potion bottles!! 


























Do you think that is all? Nah, there is much more!! lolzzz...


This is a horrible pic, but this crystal ball is AMAZING. And it glows in the dark! I adore it!









This potion book is incredible, such craftsmanship! The cauldron is so cool, and the colors perfect. She even put the name on the spine! The kicker? It's a real recipe book, filled with cool drink ideas. I haven't read it all the way through yet, but so much looks good!! I LOVE THIS!!! Oh and inside she did sign it too, so that makes it even better!

























Love these metal luminaries and always love me some Yankee fall candles!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Great job on all the homemade items, Bethany. I hope the poor little ghost can be glued back together.  This is why I have a hard time trusting the mail services with breakables.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow! What a fun reap. Love the spider web in the jar. I must learn how to do those books. They are amazing!

Awesome job, Bethany!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

sweet another great reap love the the little skull bottles so dang cute. 
poor little ghost glad that is the only thing that did not make it there was lots of glass in there. Great job


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

great great job Bethany!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Byondbzar, I am so glad you liked it all. Sorry the ghost candle holder didn't make it.  It was even bubble wrapped. 
I LOVED doing all of it. FYI, the spider jar sit on the lid.  Snake skin on bottom. When I locate the lable that I want to put on it, I'll mail it to you. 
May be mailing you a different lable for your "petrified butterflies) they are aptly dubbed Skutterflies now. 

Thanks everyone. This was a blast! Finding actual halloween stuff is next to impossible here at this time!! Glad she had likes on her list that I could conjure up!!


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

*I was reapeed!*

Thank you Silver lady everything is to awesome! 
























A cute little mouse, and a second!
















A really cool spider web candle holder! (The spider is pretty)















Just WOW is all I have to say to this item and the next! Very neat looking spell books. 
















I received great items in my reap thank you again silver lady! Amazing. 

Now going through the box I have to admit I didn't find any note or anything so I was a little stumped as to who sent me these nice additions to my collection, and than looking at the box I noticed the address was on an envelope (I thought it was just used for an address holder) to my surprise there was a beautiful letter inside.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

OOohhhhhhh Look that that spiderweb candle holder!!!!! Oooooohhhhhh!!!

And those books are fantastic!!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Ohhh!! Love it!! Nicely done Sliverlady!
Great Reap Pumpkinqueen29!

I have a card in my Mailbox that says we have a package, just don't know if I've been reaped or just stuff too big to fit in the tiny mailbox.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

haha another fantastic reap 
great job silver lady 
whoot keep the pics coming this is making my monday


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Yay! More most awesome reaps!!!!!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

More great gifts. I've never seen mice like that before. They're a scream!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i have had a blast doing the mini reapers i will do them again next year so stock up peeps whoot


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I think I was forgotten...lol, I went through this last year..I think I was like last....Maybe I am hard to reap..was my list to picky?


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Kelloween I haven't gotten mine yet either. So you're not alone, or last.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

You're not alone Kelloween....I'm still waiting....and I know my victim is too....until Wednesday anyway.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I am still waiting too . Lol the excitment of having a box sit there saying opening me can't wait


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm actually hoping my box isn't waiting for me today.....It's pouring here and I'd hate to think of it just sitting there getting rained on.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I never did have any Patience!! lol..When I was young..my mom and dad both worked..I would open all my presents under the tree and wrap them back up..I can't even sit in a line at a fast food place without getting SUPER anxious!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

My mail man dose not even come till after I am home so hoping she has a box for me today .


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Mine has come and gone...


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

My UPS guy generally isn't there until around 5:30--after I get home....generally.....


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

As I stated before, I have to be at the RV Park "post office" by noon or I don't get anything that doesn't fit in the tiny mailbox.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bethany said:


> As I stated before, I have to be at the RV Park "post office" by noon or I don't get anything that doesn't fit in the tiny mailbox.


Wow that is crazy you have to be there at noon or have to wait.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Since I know I have a package, I'll be going up at 9 am to get whatever pkg. it is. I sure hope I've been reaped.
So much to do before we hit the road for vacation. Perm tomorrow, I hope.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

wow,, loved the reaps! Love the potion bottles, very nicely done!! 
and the web candle holder,, cool,,, all the gifts were great,, every one is out doing themselves!

Mine gift for my victim is supposed to come today,,, I hope so,, and all in one piece!!!!!!!!


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Kelloween--you're not last yet. a couple of us are still waiting for the delivery services to get off their butts and bring us stuff. A box showed up here today, but it was something for my wife


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

Ooops. Hang on.


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

Wow Silverlady what a great job! Right down to the note. It is all so spooky! The spell books are just gorgeous. And I can't get over the spiderweb candle holder! Oh my goodness. Lucky Lucky Victims Today!


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

Wow, those bottles are AWESOME! i love the whole reap but I am digging the spiderweb bottle! love the witch plaque too! soo cute!

Are you going to treat us to a picture of the crystal ball when it's lit up? ((pleeaseeeee) ?

Awesome reap Bethany!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

ondeko said:


> Kelloween--you're not last yet. a couple of us are still waiting for the delivery services to get off their butts and bring us stuff. A box showed up here today, but it was something for my wife


Maybe your wife got mine??


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

I did the same thing. LOL



Kelloween said:


> I never did have any Patience!! lol..When I was young..my mom and dad both worked..I would open all my presents under the tree and wrap them back up..I can't even sit in a line at a fast food place without getting SUPER anxious!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I was Reaped OMG I LOVE IT ALL 
so a knock at my door and i get this 



i open it and what do i find but some very amazing and thoughtful creations . 
i open this amazing jar 




then i open this wicked spell book 


next is this so cool drink me bottle


then i find this spell book it is so cool 




then i unwrap this amazing arrangement it is perfect 






Thank you so much bethene everything is perfect I love it all you put so much thought into everything I can not thank you enough for this amazing Reap.


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

I love those! How awesome! 


Saki.Girl said:


> I was Reaped OMG I LOVE IT ALL
> so a knock at my door and i get this
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

you are welcome, I had fun with the Alice in wonderland theme, plus I always love spell books,, The drink me bottle has high lighter coloring it so should glow in the dark!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> you are welcome, I had fun with the Alice in wonderland theme, plus I always love spell books,, The drink me bottle has high lighter coloring it so should glow in the dark!


it is all going to go fantastic.with the party this year. and wicked cool on the glow in the dark i did not even know you could do that cool 
thank you again for everything I lvoe it all.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

awesomeeeeee Bethene!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow! Love that centerpiece! Everything is soo perfect!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Wonderful reaps !! love all the pictures


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

so many cool reapes and still more to come whoot


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Loving all the pictures! I am also still among the waiting to be reaped! But I know my reaper is making me something extra special so I don't mind the wait!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Wow... Everyone has done an outstanding job!! LOVE all the spell books, the Alice in Wonderland centerpiece and the attention to detail in all the other gifts!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Bethene - Awesome Alice theme items. That centerpiece is fabulous! Saki, you're going to have a great party.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Fab reaps!!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Dearest victim,

I had a tiny accident packing your box. I hope you don't mind a little mess...









Oh and Ghostie is happy to be headed back out for his fourth secret reaper! If you get him, please flip him over and read his traveling history!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Super Reaps every one. Each of you received great spell book,and the potion bottles are stellar. What a nice way to shake the Monday blues. Saki, you lucky girl. Bethene, each of the items are stunning. Love the little Alice in Wonderland charm on the potion bottle. It's perfect.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Yay! The package made it to my Victim's state!!! Finally!!! Still on schedule for delivery tomorrow.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Heading to RV Park "Post Office" Hope I have been reaped!! Would be great start to day!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bethany said:


> Heading to RV Park "Post Office" Hope I have been reaped!! Would be great start to day!!


faster faster faster LOL


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I have been REAPED!!!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Bethany said:


> I have been REAPED!!!
> View attachment 160125


andddddd.
Hurry up with the pics.....!!!!!!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

First let me say to NoWhining - THank You Thank You Thank YOU!!! 
I absolutly LOVE everything! My Mad Scientist display is greatly inhanced!!
Now for the pics:







My Card & Note 







A shot of All my Pretties NoWhining sent me! 







The ZOMBIE PEE #1 Made me LOL! The little Finger Treats are SO detailed! Some empty Blood Viles too & one with sand or Brown sugar.







Some Specimen Tubes! Tiny brains, #7 (Scales), Blob sample & Sparkley Vampire Blood.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok the zombie pee is brilant i started laughing too 
great reap for sure


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

And MORE!







A nice tall cylinder beaker & beaker!! Now I'm on the hunt for a stopper for the cylinder so I can hook up some tubes!!







The Son of Snake bottle contains a real Snake Shed!







Some Placebo Effect (Skittles which I am making short work of) & Some empty prescription bottles!!

Again Thank You NoWhining!!! Can't wait to set up my display!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Great news I have heard from all reapers and all packages will be out by Friday. 
So soon my waiting victims soon


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Ghostie is safely in the hands of USPS... Priority mail ensures a Thursday reaping for somebody... 

Who could it be??


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Nice reap Bethany! I'm on pins and needles for mine and the rest of us waiting. More pics!!!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I just saw the photos from the last two reaps. Oh my gosh! Bethene, you produced some fantastic items for Saki. I can't even imagine how you shipped all that without something breaking. Great job!

And Bethany's package from NoWhining was super cool as well. I loved all the test tubes and names of what they contained. Should be an awesome mad lab at Bethany's house. 

Really fun to see all these unique ideas!!


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm getting some ideas for my victim since I'm new to this. Can't wait. Hope I do well!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ScaredyKat said:


> I'm getting some ideas for my victim since I'm new to this. Can't wait. Hope I do well!


They are so much fun


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Wonderful gifts!! That center piece is just awesome and those specimens are great. I too loved the zombie pee. Too funny!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

tons of great reapings. someone should be getting reaped late this week or monday at the latest. keep an eye out.


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

awesome! i am loving it all but super love the spell book! wow great job! 



Saki.Girl said:


> I was Reaped OMG I LOVE IT ALL
> so a knock at my door and i get this
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

wow bethany you have an awesome reap! that tall bottle is super and that will be perfect in your lab! nowhining really got you good! 



Bethany said:


> And MORE!
> View attachment 160141
> 
> A nice tall cylinder beaker & beaker!! Now I'm on the hunt for a stopper for the cylinder so I can hook up some tubes!!
> ...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

whoot should be more happy peeps tommorow


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Awesome  jobs reapers! everyone is so talented!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Silver Lady disagrees with you. She was last, she said....



Kelloween said:


> I think I was forgotten...lol, I went through this last year..I think I was like last....Maybe I am hard to reap..was my list to picky?


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I am really glad you like them. I started having doubts about sending them to you.



Bethany said:


> And MORE!
> View attachment 160141
> 
> A nice tall cylinder beaker & beaker!! Now I'm on the hunt for a stopper for the cylinder so I can hook up some tubes!!
> ...


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

thanks! I did had some doubts. I dont know why. I was pretty pretty good until it was time to mail it.



wednesdayaddams said:


> wow bethany you have an awesome reap! that tall bottle is super and that will be perfect in your lab! nowhining really got you good!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I am in hiding until I get somethin!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

NOWHINING said:


> I am really glad you like them. I started having doubts about sending them to you.


Glad you sent them!! 
I cannot wait to get into a house & figure out where to set up all my different decorations!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I hate snakes, even skins of snakes. Means on has been or is around. But, I digress. Cool lab bottles!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

going to be some happy peeps today


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

I see my Victim's package is out for delivery........


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Sweet can not see who all gets reaped today and there pics of everyone's amazing creations


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Oh man - it's times like these I should be able to work from home...


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

My porch is going to think I'm stalking it! Lol. I keep looking out at it to see if there's a package.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Or maybe....'I think I may get Reaped today' should be a floating holiday. 



nhh said:


> Oh man - it's times like these I should be able to work from home...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i so agree along with half off at salvation army since they now do it every wednseday and i am at work ugh LOL


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

,,,and Goodwill!! Was so happy when I turned 50 in my that my discount increased with my 'rewards' program! The other day I bought 3 dolls, a couple of glass jars with lids, zombie clothes and another item or two and my total was $2.79 after discounts and using my accumulated points. I giggled. Daughter thought I lost my mind..but I actually giggled.




Saki.Girl said:


> i so agree along with half off at salvation army since they now do it every wednseday and i am at work ugh LOL


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Araniella said:


> ,,,and Goodwill!! Was so happy when I turned 50 in my that my discount increased with my 'rewards' program! The other day I bought 3 dolls, a couple of glass jars with lids, zombie clothes and another item or two and my total was $2.79 after discounts and using my accumulated points. I giggled. Daughter thought I lost my mind..but I actually giggled.


LOL ya we went into slavation army and a lot of the employes no me my husband looks at me and says you come here way to much LOL 
i wish are goodwills were good the one by my house i can not stand they just dump everything into big bins and sell by the lb but things get broken . the other one the prices are crazy high i am like really this is used stuff people i am not paying that LOL 
today is half off and i have to wait till 3:30 to go dang it LOL


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Wait! There is a rewards program for Goodwill???? 

There is a small Salvation Army a couple of blocks from my work. I take a lunch break now and then on Wednesday's.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

nhh said:


> Wait! There is a rewards program for Goodwill????
> 
> There is a small Salvation Army a couple of blocks from my work. I take a lunch break now and then on Wednesday's.


yes what is the rewards program you speak of ?


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Goodwill has a rewards program...Or at least mine does....you get the cool card for your keychain....scan it every time and when you get like 100 points, you get $10 back. Sometimes there are extra discounts on certain days.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Someone has a package by their front door!!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

No pictures yet?? Its not me


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Sorry, Kelloween. I am not your Reaper.

I'm hoping I get to see a package when I come around the corner tonight....


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm starting to not like Secret Im always last reaper! Hahahaha


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

That's crazy! Mine is quite organized...almost too much! Feel bad when I move stuff around sometimes..haha

I started making horror dolls and grabbed a porcelain doll with a broken foot. The checkout girl was so upset she gave it to me for next to nothing. I was like..haha..wait till you see it in a few days...but SURE, I'll take the broken doll discount 




Saki.Girl said:


> LOL ya we went into slavation army and a lot of the employes no me my husband looks at me and says you come here way to much LOL
> i wish are goodwills were good the one by my house i can not stand they just dump everything into big bins and sell by the lb but things get broken . the other one the prices are crazy high i am like really this is used stuff people i am not paying that LOL
> today is half off and i have to wait till 3:30 to go dang it LOL


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

My first Secret Reaper ever---I was like next to last. She did great though, love what she sent, but boy....had me scared for a bit.



Kelloween said:


> I'm starting to not like Secret Im always last reaper! Hahahaha


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm just joking..I really like to make better than get..I'm ready for the next one!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

someone one should be smiling about now 
and a few others should be smiling anytime today


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I am ready to see some pictures!! (I need to be painting and not on here!)


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm hoping to see a smile....cause now I have the OMG I-should-have-done-something-else-jitters....LOL

...and thinking my packing may not have been that great as I was hopped up on benadryl when I packed it......oohhh boy....Maybe I should send my inlaws over---who live just minutes from my victim to see if everything is OK if the package is still by the front door.. Can you imagine? LOL


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Soooo...I came home ..turned the corner and there was a box on my porch!! Yay! I was reaped!

I absolutely LOVE everything! It' all so perfect and I will think of you every time I unpack or use it...or in the case of the candle holder, every time I look at it.

I do believe---if I worked the puzzle correctly--that my reaper is Pumpkinqueen29! Thank you sooo much! I love it ALL!

Inside the box









Cute fuzzy spiders----Love the black one on the left...something about his spindley legs makes me giggle









Look at this gorgeous necklace with a spiney spider--I will be wearing this tomorrow Love Love Love it!









The cutest spider kid for my haunted nursery. Look at that outfit...the pattern is gold spider webs with cute spiders!!









Close up of the fabric and the adorable spider on his cute chubby knee









And finally...look at this amazing spider-webbed hurricane candle holder. Wow! I don't think I would have the patience to twist that wire. Love it and I will think of you all year long...this baby is not getting packed away.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Very nicely done, Pumpkinqueen. The doll sure is a one-of-a-kind original, great for her nursery. And I love the spider theme throughout all your gifts.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I want those spiders...oh..NICE JOB Pumpkin queen!!


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

The doll was actually painted with a great deal of assistance from Pumpkinking30. I did not like any of the dress patterns I found so I found a pattern for a shirt and a skirt and sort of meshed (is that a word) it together. I have not sewn anything since I was in high-school over 10 years ago so that was a challenge but I discovered if I have a proper pattern I actually like to sew. 

I am so glad everything arrived in one piece and you like it all.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

great job another fantastic reap love the spiders and great job on the doll.


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

awesome reap araniella and pumpkinqueen! i love all the spider themed gifts! the doll is my favorite! so awesome! i love the web design on her face! 



Araniella said:


> Soooo...I came home ..turned the corner and there was a box on my porch!! Yay! I was reaped!
> 
> I absolutely LOVE everything! It' all so perfect and I will think of you every time I unpack or use it...or in the case of the candle holder, every time I look at it.
> 
> ...


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Awesome spider reap.  That doll is really cute. So, it's killing me. I know I have a box at home. I know the box looks like it arrived with no damage  and there are indications it's from my reaper! 

AND I'M AT WORK!!!!!!! 

I can't stand it!!!!!!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

I really love the spider details on the doll....I need to take another pic....There is web on the face and arm. (daughter thought it was funny with the web on the arm...isn't that an indication that he did hard time?) Oh and I have to show you the cute orange undies/pants too! He is just precious!

I so much more than 'like' everything!



Pumpkinqueen29 said:


> The doll was actually painted with a great deal of assistance from Pumpkinking30. I did not like any of the dress patterns I found so I found a pattern for a shirt and a skirt and sort of meshed (is that a word) it together. I have not sewn anything since I was in high-school over 10 years ago so that was a challenge but I discovered if I have a proper pattern I actually like to sew.
> 
> I am so glad everything arrived in one piece and you like it all.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Here's a close up of the face--pretty blue eyes under that spider web









Here's the arm and the cute orange jumper...I thought it was just pants..but it's a full body-suit!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Sooo, am I the only one left now after NHH gets home?


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Hmmm...don't think so. Weren't there like 13 unreaped the other day? I don't think we've seen that many reaps since then.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Ive decided on the big one...I'm gonna take my time and not get in such a hurry..I started to panic and I still wanted to make more..darn box would have weighed 100 lbs! lol


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh the box can weigh 100 lbs..just don't make it bigger than a bread box! haha Think...dimensional weight...but you must have seen that with what you sent. I am not a clown person..but wowza..he is amazing!




Kelloween said:


> Ive decided on the big one...I'm gonna take my time and not get in such a hurry..I started to panic and I still wanted to make more..darn box would have weighed 100 lbs! lol


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I was REAP too today!!!! Since Araniella had pumpkinking29.... then that mean my gifts are from Pumpkinking30. I FREAKING LOVE EVERYTHING! WOWIE!!!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Nice Reap Nowhining! I'm afraid of what those recipes may be in that cookbook! LOL


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Niceeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

NOWHINING said:


> I was REAP too today!!!! Since Araniella had pumpkinking29.... then that mean my gifts are from Pumpkinking30. I FREAKING LOVE EVERYTHING! WOWIE!!!


You're right, I am your reaper. I'm glad you liked everything. From your list it seemed like vampires might be something you are mildly interested in. lol. So I decided to focus mostly on that. I hope you have a great time with these things this Halloween.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Araniella OMG you are Awesome!!!! I've got to take pics. I just opened it fast. Rangling the little one. It's here and safe and sound. Promise I'll get the photos loaded tonight. It's awesome!!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Super Reaps & Super job reapers!! 
Like the spider box  & Vampire box! Nice the way you 2 went with a theme.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Bless you! I love everything. I am wearing my ring right now. 



pumpkinking30 said:


> You're right, I am your reaper. I'm glad you liked everything. From your list it seemed like vampires might be something you are mildly interested in. lol. So I decided to focus mostly on that. I hope you have a great time with these things this Halloween.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Kelloween said:


> Sooo, am I the only one left now after NHH gets home?


there is a total of 5 left that still have boxes coming


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

great reap love the ring and all the skull stuff amazing reap again


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

Kelloween said:


> I want those spiders...oh..NICE JOB Pumpkin queen!!


Those stuffed spiders came from Garden Ridge. We were hunting Halloween and those were the few items that were out a couple of weeks ago. We must go back and see if they have put anything else out soon.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

great reap, NOWHINING,, love the ring,,, and the cook book is great!!!!!!!


and also Araniella.. love it all,, I have the black spider and love him!!! and the candle holder, wow, what alot of work! it all is fantastic



1


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Awesome jobs
I love everything that those lucky victim's scored
Makes me all the more anxious to be reaped!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

So..... I love everything!!!! You did an awesome job Araniella.  So your :in laws live close by me? 

I received 3 cards along the way;
















Then this box full of awesome stuff. We love the "how to train your dragon" movie, series and books. Our little one is loving the dragons. We are going to incorporate that into our haunt. So...








Hiccup's shield. It turned out great!!! I love the extra dragon fire aging. 








The weapons are perfect.








This guy.








Awesome box:








With a key.








Great letter. I will check out the site you gave me. 

All my awesome stuff!!! I can't thank you enough. You put some much thought and work into it all and I so totally appreciate it!!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Yay! I'm sooo glad it all held. I had such visions of the silver rim of the shield just flopping off from the heat. The whole shield was going to be the 'assemble it yourself kit' that I was thinking of sending. Whew! I can stop holding my breath now.

We had many 'bonding' moments with every member of the family holding it while waiting for the glue to set. It was like a seance. And there were MANY glues used ...lol I wish I had a video of that night.

Really glad you like it....I love the way it all looks in the photos. The flail has been child tested over and over again, so your little one will probably enjoy winging it around as well.

My in-laws are in Mesa....within 1/2 hour or so of you. Small world.

Now you need to get to work on that dragon!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Oh yea, I figure I'll get whacked a few times with the flail. It's definitly sturdy.  Well the love in that shield totally shows. 

Funny I could totally see some strange car diving by slowly... Checking out the porch.  I would have sent minions to check too. You're in-laws should have just been hit with another dust storm. One just blew through here from their direction.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

OH...if the sister in law was driving, she would have pulled right up jumped out and inspected the box. If you were home, she'd probably play with your kidlet and cook you dinner all the while telling you everything that you're doing wrong. She's not shy that one! LOL Be thankful I didn't send her on the lookout!

I really enjoyed doing the shield and everything else. It's so out of the realm of 'normal' Halloween items and that made the research and building fun. The video tutorials for the flail and the axe made it soo easy. Do check out that site. My little guy liked helping with the flail. The 'ball' part is mostly masking tape. Lots and lots of masking tape. He did a great job taping it up.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Awesome reap Araniella!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Silver Lady realize today after I had receive my wonderful gifts that she would be getting a box of goodies soon! She was so into making the gift and worrying over it, that she actually forgotten that she is somebody's victim. LOL!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

great reap i love the skull key did you make that too Araniella!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Can't take credit for the key.  Picked a few up at the NHC in May for my Halloween tree. I will be making them going forward though. 




Saki.Girl said:


> great reap i love the skull key did you make that too Araniella!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Araniella said:


> Can't take credit for the key.  Picked a few up at the NHC in May for my Halloween tree. I will be making them going forward though.


please  make a tutoral of how you make the key i would love to make one .


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Sure, once I get around to it. I think I'm really going to like how they look on the tree so I'm sure I'll be making them soon. I found a bunch of $2 keys at Michaels that I'll use--but they're a bit smaller than that one. I think I'm going to use a small skull and do the sand mold and hot glue thing and glue it onto the key, then paint the whole thing. Should be super simple.




Saki.Girl said:


> please  make a tutoral of how you make the key i would love to make one .


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

bethene,OMG! This is amazing! I love the rose in the jar, my bedroom is roses and skulls and oh my that would be awesome! and the drink me bottle and the spell book, OMG! sooo nice, you are so talented! and ofcourse your centerpiece. Im just in aww...so much thought, that's what this is all about! This is why I am a Halloween forum addict, you guys just get it. Kindness and Spooky things, my two favorite things in the whole world. Great job!


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

bethene said:


> Araniella.. love it all,, I have the black spider and love him!!! and the candle holder, wow, what alot of work! it all is fantastic
> 1


The candle holder was actually inherited so I have no idea if it was hand done or not. It was hauntedmom's when she passed all of her Halloween things including her Halloween cat became ours....The cat decided she would be destructo-cat and break everything she possibly can. We didn't want her to break it and so we put it in storage for a while and when we saw that you loved spiders we thought it would be perfect for you! So again I don't know if it is truly hand made or not I certainly couldn't have done such intricate work. I am glad you like it! I just couldn't take the credit for making such a neat piece that I actually did not make.


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

NOWHINING said:


> Silver Lady realize today after I had receive my wonderful gifts that she would be getting a box of goodies soon! She was so into making the gift and worrying over it, that she actually forgotten that she is somebody's victim. LOL!


Silver Lady had nothing to worry about I love, love, love my spell books!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

There is a package out for delivery. RIGHT NOW. Just sayin'............


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

My new little dragon is on my self with some friends. My awesome new box and key are displayed as well. I think I need to check out my son's room this weekend and see where that awesome shield could display until Halloween. 

You all make Halloween even more special! I'm totally in the spook mood. 

Waiting for more pictures....


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

nhh said:


> My new little dragon is on my self with some friends. My awesome new box and key are displayed as well. I think I need to check out my son's room this weekend and see where that awesome shield could display until Halloween.
> 
> You all make Halloween even more special! I'm totally in the spook mood.
> 
> Waiting for more pictures....


Waiting for something to take pictures of....

hehehhehe!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I was reaped!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Pictures pleaseeeeeeee!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

pics pics pics please


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Yay!! More pics on the way!!! Love it!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Trying to get the pictures to upload! But in the meantime I'd like to send a BIG thank-you to byondbzr! I love everything and so does my little monsters!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Yay! Did I spoil dinner? lolzzzz


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

pics yet


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Araniella said:


> Yay! I'm sooo glad it all held. I had such visions of the silver rim of the shield just flopping off from the heat. The whole shield was going to be the 'assemble it yourself kit' that I was thinking of sending. Whew! I can stop holding my breath now.
> 
> We had many 'bonding' moments with every member of the family holding it while waiting for the glue to set. It was like a seance. And there were MANY glues used ...lol I wish I had a video of that night.
> 
> ...


 Wow! I am so glad someone suggested that I look over the mini Reaper thread to see what kind of things that Reapers send their "victims". Can I say WOW again! That is an awesome prize package. It all is so very thoughtful and wonderful that you made some of it yourself. That kind of makes it priceless. The bar has been raised....I hope I can do as well for my victim.


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

wow nhh araniella did a super job! i LOVE the box with the key. wow. such beautiful work!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Wow everyone. Great reaps. Cute doll and spiders, lovely necklace and ring, and I love How to Train Your Dragon also. Great job on the props for that. Hope I didn't miss anyone, because everyone did a great job on the reaps. Can't wait to see more photos.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I've been reaped....okay well not exactly but it sure feels like it. Celipops sent me this truly handsome devil and I'm completely smitten with him. He makes the perfect accompaniment to my female zombie (who sadly still hasn't been finished yet)...thank u so much Celipops, your amazingly generous!!!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

great reaps everyone!! 
Sorry to be MIA, but we hit the road at 6:30 am today & arrived for our overnight stop in Georgetown, KY. Will be pretty busy over the next 10 days, but will check in when I can to see all the rest of the reaps!!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Ok had trouble uploading them and then had to go be craft slave at vbs. 
but once I saw this box I immediately knew who my reaper was:

Byondbzr was my reaper! She did an amazing job! And I am honored to pass on the ghost to my next victim!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

When I opened my box there was a lovely note. 
And under the newsprint all the goodies were beautifully wrapped in black tissue and tied with orange and green ribbons!

First one I opened was this charming homemade pumpkin


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Sorry for so many posts but using my iPhone makes this process a witch and I can only do so many photos at once. 
Next I opened this charming little candle holder

Next I opened my favorite as werewolves are my favorite monster
A Werewolf Protection Kit


The vials say: werewolf ashes
Fang of werewolf
Fur of werewolf


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

BeautifulNightmare!:awesome reap! love the kit and vials! So beautifully detailed!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Then byondbzr was thoughtful enough to include my kids

Here they are (except my 1yr old who was napping)


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Cutest candy they loved it

Even my fur baby Aine got into the action

Finally here is a pic of everything 
thanks again byondbzr! I will treasure my gifts for many halloweens to come!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

another great reap whoot 
only 3 peeps left 
Friday is Shipping dead line wow did that time go fast.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

great giffts!!!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Another sweet reap. Love that werewolf kit. And the pic of the kiddie grabbing at the candy. Classic!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Oooh, YAY! I am glad you liked everything beautifulnightmare! 

The werewolf kit took awhile to make, but I wanted it to be the best piece! And as a momma of two little ones who always ask if anything is for them when I receive a package, usually only to be disappointed, I just wanted to make your kiddos happy. It's Halloween, after all. Candy is necessary! Glad they liked it!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Here are some pics I took of the werewolf protection kit before I mailed it. I love how it turned out!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Great job. The werewolf kit is cool. I love the pumpkin!!!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Love that vampire kit!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

ok..now am I the only one left??


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Kelloween said:


> ok..now am I the only one left??


LOL 
no your not there is actual 3 people left


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Kelloween said:


> ok..now am I the only one left??


You're not the only one waiting. I just glared at the UPS guy as he s-l-o-w-e-d down in front of the house and then zoomed off down the street. Rotten b4$%@&!!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

It's like he KNOWS you're waiting....and taunting you. Maybe you should bait him with cookies.....



ondeko said:


> You're not the only one waiting. I just glared at the UPS guy as he s-l-o-w-e-d down in front of the house and then zoomed off down the street. Rotten b4$%@&!!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Maybe if I quit waiting, it'll come faster...


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Araniella said:


> It's like he KNOWS you're waiting....and taunting you. Maybe you should bait him with cookies.....


He *does* know I'm waiting for a package. I'm considering the ways I can use a handful of jacks and a grinder to slow his progress completely, but my wife muttered something about not putting up bail. She simply doesn't grasp the situation. I mean, she once suggested that we just not decorate for Halloween. That's just how out of whack her priorities can be sometimes. Can you imagine somebody actually saying, "Relax. It's not the end of the world if you don't get your secret reaper thing today."? That's just crazy talk.


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

wow beautiful nightmare your reap is awesome! i love the pumpkins and the werewolf items! i love the black jack o lantern candle holder-it is so wonderfully black and orange, and the colors go together beautifully-it's just so AWESOME! and your little monsters are just gorgeous! great reap!



beautifulnightmare said:


> Cutest candy they loved it
> 
> Even my fur baby Aine got into the action
> 
> ...


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

PS your little doggie is cute too


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

He zoomed off because you scared him with your glare! LOL



ondeko said:


> You're not the only one waiting. I just glared at the UPS guy as he s-l-o-w-e-d down in front of the house and then zoomed off down the street. Rotten b4$%@&!!


Great reap beautifulnightmare and beyondbzr. I also love the werewolf kit.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Silver Lady is waiting as well.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I am excited to see more reaper pictures! And hoping to hear if my victim liked her gift as she's been traveling and hasn't been on the forum. Still hoping she liked it.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

It means bump it up!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

beautifulnightmare said:


> I am excited to see more reaper pictures! And hoping to hear if my victim liked her gift as she's been traveling and hasn't been on the forum. Still hoping she liked it.


ya she told me she took lots of pics i hope she post soon too


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

NOWHINING said:


> thanks! I did had some doubts. I dont know why. I was pretty pretty good until it was time to mail it.


That is me too! I'm so excited while compiling and then when I pack it I feel like it isn't enough or not good enough. Le sigh


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Three Reapees to go, maybe more pics on Monday? Can't wait to see!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

It shouldn't be long now before everyone has their gifts! Sending a big Halloween Hug to all of those still waiting....


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Saki.Girl said:


> beautifulnightmare said:
> 
> 
> > I am excited to see more reaper pictures! And hoping to hear if my victim liked her gift as she's been traveling and hasn't been on the forum. Still hoping she liked it.
> ...


Oh yay! I was afraid she hadn't posted pics cause she didn't like it! Thanks for checking!


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Exhaustingly long weekend at an art fair. Saturday was record-breakingly cold for Minnesota in July and were we all pretty miserable. I was going to use that as the basis for my demand that my secret reaper gift be delivered immediately, but the weather today was truly beautiful and I sold more things than expected so I sort of lost that whole 'pity me and give me my reaper box' thing. I sold a couple day of the dead masks and one of the other artists talked me out of the red and yellow flower with the eyeball in it. Here's hoping that Silver Lady, Kelloween and I get reaped tomorrow.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ondeko said:


> Exhaustingly long weekend at an art fair. Saturday was record-breakingly cold for Minnesota in July and were we all pretty miserable. I was going to use that as the basis for my demand that my secret reaper gift be delivered immediately, but the weather today was truly beautiful and I sold more things than expected so I sort of lost that whole 'pity me and give me my reaper box' thing. I sold a couple day of the dead masks and one of the other artists talked me out of the red and yellow flower with the eyeball in it. Here's hoping that Silver Lady, Kelloween and I get reaped tomorrow.


soon my dear victims soon


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Awww man I missed both! Hopefully I can get in on the mini-reaps next year!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Someone should be seeing a box today


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Really excited to see pics of the last reapes


----------



## Silver Lady (Jul 12, 2011)

I am going to pretend to be my daughter.... (WHINING) I'mmmmmm waaaaaaaiiiitttttiiinnnnnggg! I dont want to wait anymore! where is my box! (pouting)

Okay. I am done now.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Can't wait! More pictures should be coming!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Yes someone should be getting goodies


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Well, I hope its me..LOL


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Can't wait to see more pics! Sad that there's just a few to go and we have to wait sooo long to see pics from the big reaper....sigh...


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Well if it was regular mail..wasn't me...


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Araniella said:


> Can't wait to see more pics! Sad that there's just a few to go and we have to wait sooo long to see pics from the big reaper....sigh...


I know. The wait for more pics from the big reaper group is going to be painful. Hope our last few get there packages REALLY soon. It must be torture.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

there always seems to be just a few last minute reaps,, with the big reaper too,,,,, but as long as the person running it knows about it, it is ok,, just a bit more frustrating for those not reaped, but be thankful we don't need any rescue reapers this year


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Pictures, Pictures, Pictures!!! Just practicing for the victim scream on the big reaper post. Love seeing what everyone is getting, and making! whoot whoot!


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

The UPS guys honked and waved when he drove by today. My wife almost hurt herself laughing.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

ondeko said:


> The UPS guys honked and waved when he drove by today. My wife almost hurt herself laughing.
> 
> Oh no! That's just mean


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

hang in there victims your packages are on there way i promise


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Nothing today for Silver Lady. I checked the front porch to make sure.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

NOWHINING said:


> Nothing today for Silver Lady. I checked the front porch to make sure.


ya the victims package today had a bit of a opps with the post office sbut it will get to you soon promise


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I've had nothing but bad news today, I feel all of you victim's pain.  
And now I'm waiting for more bad news. I will be very surprised if I don't get a phone call that I am not working tomorrow. I'm a hospice nurse and my patient today was so near death that I just don't expect to be working in the morning. The spouse is lovely and am looking forward to spending more time with them but may never see them again. 
I'm so down in the dumps that I can't wait to get to see all the reaps and purchases at thrifts and stuff when I get home, it really brightens my day (although some of the finds lately are making me sooo jealous!  LOL ) and I'm off the rest of the week so will get to spend some extra time with all of my Halloween friends. I need it. You are all very appreciated, if from online and afar!

<3  <3


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

IshWitch said:


> I've had nothing but bad news today, I feel all of you victim's pain.
> And now I'm waiting for more bad news. I will be very surprised if I don't get a phone call that I am not working tomorrow. I'm a hospice nurse and my patient today was so near death that I just don't expect to be working in the morning. The spouse is lovely and am looking forward to spending more time with them but may never see them again.
> I'm so down in the dumps that I can't wait to get to see all the reaps and purchases at thrifts and stuff when I get home, it really brightens my day (although some of the finds lately are making me sooo jealous!  LOL ) and I'm off the rest of the week so will get to spend some extra time with all of my Halloween friends. I need it. You are all very appreciated, if from online and afar!
> 
> <3  <3


Sorry IshWitch. I know I could never do what you do. Glad your day can be brightened by visiting with the peeps here on HF!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Thanks Bethany!
My hubby says that to me at least once a week. 
I didn't win the power ball or the lotto, so guess I'll hear it for another. Heheheh
It really has been a horrendous year for me/us. But if I was ever to win the powerball or lotto I think I would hand deliver my gift to my victim dressed as the Grim Reaper himself! THAT would be a BLAST!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

that would be the neatest thing ever!



IshWitch said:


> Thanks Bethany!
> My hubby says that to me at least once a week.
> I didn't win the power ball or the lotto, so guess I'll hear it for another. Heheheh
> It really has been a horrendous year for me/us. But if I was ever to win the powerball or lotto I think I would hand deliver my gift to my victim dressed as the Grim Reaper himself! THAT would be a BLAST!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Ishwitch - that's the hardest part of the job for you. I give you credit for doing that, shows you have a lot of love an compassion. Hugs!!!

Seems to be a tough week for a lot and it's only Monday.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ishwitch wow i could never do that job . 

victims hang in there i know your packages will arrive soon like i said one of them had a hick up at the post office so it will take a bit longer . the other two are in the mail and should arrive anyday


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

IshWitch said:


> I've had nothing but bad news today, I feel all of you victim's pain.
> And now I'm waiting for more bad news. I will be very surprised if I don't get a phone call that I am not working tomorrow. I'm a hospice nurse and my patient today was so near death that I just don't expect to be working in the morning. The spouse is lovely and am looking forward to spending more time with them but may never see them again.
> I'm so down in the dumps that I can't wait to get to see all the reaps and purchases at thrifts and stuff when I get home, it really brightens my day (although some of the finds lately are making me sooo jealous!  LOL ) and I'm off the rest of the week so will get to spend some extra time with all of my Halloween friends. I need it. You are all very appreciated, if from online and afar!
> 
> <3  <3


Ish--I hope you have a good day today. Your job has to be one of the hardest in the world. Take some time to do something for yourself.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Any victims get boxes today ?


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

NO......................................


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Kelloween said:


> NO......................................


No........ If' I am your reaper next round at least I know how to torture you.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Funny...I was thinking the same thing......but it's just so EVIL! LOL
..but then again...I could have great fun sending lots of teasers....




nhh said:


> No........ If' I am your reaper next round at least I know how to torture you.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Araniella said:


> Funny...I was thinking the same thing......but it's just so EVIL! LOL
> ..but then again...I could have great fun sending lots of teasers....


 lol!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

oh, I think Ish's idea is awesome,, I ever win the lottery I will do that~~ 
Ish, you rock, it takes a special kind of person to do what you do,


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I came home from work today, and my Mom (Silver Lady) came stomping through the living room pouting saying she didnt get a box today.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

LOL, Did she stomp once for me also??


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Come on delivery peoples deliver some packages! I wanna see more pictures!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i am with you ready for more pics hope they show up soon


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm holding my breath until I see more pictures................................................................................................................................................................................................................pfew big breath in, that was scary. Breathing fast. Let's see some photos. Hope everyone remaining gets reaped today.

Bump!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ya me too. Rest asure if the three people left pacakges never arrive you will still get something rescue reapers will for sure kick in no one will be left out . That is a promise


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

arent we just waiting for the crappy postal service at this point though? i thought all packages had been marked as shipped.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

mariposa0283 said:


> arent we just waiting for the crappy postal service at this point though? i thought all packages had been marked as shipped.


we are waiting for the postal just letting the victims know if for some reason they do not recive it cause postal service loses them or what ever they will still get something


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

yea i get that. sucks if it comes to that though. post needs to quit being slow


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh man! No pics yet?!!! I'm on the edge of my seat here...might think I was waiting to be reaped!


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

I have been reaped!! USPS just dropped the box off 2 minutes ago. going to find the camera so I can take photos as I open it up.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Yay!!!! Hurry ondeko, Hurry!! We want pics!!!!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Thank you nhh! 
She made it through the night AND my entire shift yesterday, strong lady for sure, I think she is waiting for her other son, hope he gets there today! But she may not have lasted the night. 
It is a very draining job maybe 1/2 of the time. I meet such wonderful people, it helps keep me going!



nhh said:


> Ishwitch - that's the hardest part of the job for you. I give you credit for doing that, shows you have a lot of love an compassion. Hugs!!!
> 
> Seems to be a tough week for a lot and it's only Monday.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Thanks B! 
I've done it before and quit, I am not sure if I'll be able to hang in much longer this year, yet at the same time what I've gone through this year has made me stronger at it. Hmmm...interesting and confusing BOTH! 
We've buried 5 family members and 2 friends this year already, praying it is over and the rest of the year is quiet.



bethene said:


> oh, I think Ish's idea is awesome,, I ever win the lottery I will do that~~
> Ish, you rock, it takes a special kind of person to do what you do,


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Postal service  I remember when I sent my mom a birthday present and half of the items were smashed. And sent our son his laptop (to Iraq when he was stationed there) and it was smashed. No confidence in the postal service anymore 



Saki.Girl said:


> we are waiting for the postal just letting the victims know if for some reason they do not recive it cause postal service loses them or what ever they will still get something


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ondeko said:


> I have been reaped!! USPS just dropped the box off 2 minutes ago. going to find the camera so I can take photos as I open it up.


SWEET yaaaaaaaaa can not wait to see your pics


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

<<<<< ME.....YAY for Ondeko though!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Pics pics pics please


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Yes! Pics please!


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

At the risk of sounding like a 13 year old girl: OMG! OMG! OMG! Druidess is the coolest reaper ever!! I don't covet very much in the world, but I *do* covet those skull shaped vodka bottles and I GOT 1!! It is as awesome as I had imagined, too. There was some useful stuff--paint made just for plastics and Great Stuff-- and a solar powered light up lily that will rock in the grave yard, too. But I love the skull bottle most of all. Thank you, Druidess. This reap was made entirely of awesome.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Awwww Man! Ondeko I covet YOUR skull vodka bottle now! What fun.
Hmm..haven't seen the lily before....I think I need to hunt one or two down for my graveyard.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

nice reap whoot love the skull 

now we are down to only 2 more peeps whoot


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I have one of those skulls empty, and another on nearly full. I alluded that my big reaper victim may see on up close and personal.Come to think of it, I have an empty mini one too! Teasers! Whatcha gonna do with the paint, great stuff and the Lilly? Would love to see what you come up with.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Good stuff, and Great Stuff, LOL. You can get going on more projects now, Ondeko!


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

I never have enough great stuff. I use it to corpse up skulls and to add creepy vines/fungus to tombstones and JoLs as well as using it to fix the house. The paint will probably get used to make cemetery fence/gates [assuming I manage to get to it this year]. I had never seen the lily before so I don't have a plan for it yet, but I can see it in the hands of a statue or in front of a lonely grave or maybe in the hands of a ghost figure. I'll have to ponder it a bit.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Very cool reap! I wouldn't mind having one of those bottles myself! And I may have to get some great stuff to play with, I keep hearing about it on the forum. It must be pretty great stuff! Lol


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I want some "Great Stuff"...  I want some "Any Stuff"....


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Nice reap! I like the idea of the lily in the cemetery.. wonder where it came from? 

How many are still waiting?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Kymmm said:


> Nice reap! I like the idea of the lily in the cemetery.. wonder where it came from?
> 
> How many are still waiting?


There is still 2left if they have not recived there packages by saturday I will be sending them out a resuce reap next week


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

OMG if one (rescue reaper) is needed for Kelloween I would take on that job in a heartbeat! Just for the fact that even though I did not sign up for this one I have followed every comment and sorry Kelloween but you have made me laugh every day for quite some time! Your not so patient posts had me laughing and really was hoping you would be the last just so I could read your hilarious comments every hour or so! That being said I am sure your reaper is in stitches also. Boy I hope it just didn't get lost in the mail!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I think I got reaped in another state...


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

Hahahahaha hiccup... now how did you figure that one Kelloween?


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

hope they have a camera so I can see what I got!!


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

Kelloween now stop it you are driving me crazy... what state and are you tracking something that does not belong to you or frig it howw do you know ???


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

And on a lighter note I bid on a sheep/goat head tonight on ebay!


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

There is something really creepy about people who are up at... holy crap it is 3:21AM.. and watching for people to come on mini reapers and big reapers and just waiting to see if Kelloween has got REAPED or not!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Katster said:


> OMG if one (rescue reaper) is needed for Kelloween I would take on that job in a heartbeat! Just for the fact that even though I did not sign up for this one I have followed every comment and sorry Kelloween but you have made me laugh every day for quite some time! Your not so patient posts had me laughing and really was hoping you would be the last just so I could read your hilarious comments every hour or so! That being said I am sure your reaper is in stitches also. Boy I hope it just didn't get lost in the mail!


Thanks for offering I got her covered if it dose not show by weekend.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Katster said:


> And on a lighter note I bid on a sheep/goat head tonight on ebay!


Ok those would freak me out


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Kelloween said:


> I think I got reaped in another state...


Maybe the post people keep seeing this cool reap boxes and just had to see what was inside. Lol. I can only imagin what they must think lol.


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> Ok those would freak me out


No they wouldn't I have seen your crafts
Saki girl


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Katster said:


> No they wouldn't I have seen your crafts
> Saki girl


Is it real heads ?


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

OH just that is it we all know Kelloween is the all time vintage gal for Hallowen but maybe her time has come
???
Maybe one on one stalking and Kellowen has to give us hints if we ask?>


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Friday should be a good day


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Just hang in thre my last two victims you for sure will have smiles soon


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

hope the last 2 get reaped soon!!!!!!

I agree Katstar,,, Kelloween keeps both reaper threads hopping! 

wow,, LOVE the glass skull,, have always thought they are so cool,, and that lily is great, I have never seen one either, but oh the possibilities!!!!!!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

When Kelloween finally gets reaped, I think we're all going to cheer! I'd love to be her reaper. I'd send her one candy corn in a large box to arrive the day before her 'real' box...haha. Could you imagine?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Araniella said:


> When Kelloween finally gets reaped, I think we're all going to cheer! I'd love to be her reaper. I'd send her one candy corn in a large box to arrive the day before her 'real' box...haha. Could you imagine?



Omg to funny and have a hidding camra to take a pic of her face when she found it lol


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

OMG I would cry..I HATE candy corn..and no way Kat I am gonna go look at a goat head you bid on..NO WAY..ok..curiosity got the best of me..I'll be right back..


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Truly a Kodak moment! I think you're more evil than me Saki......haha



Saki.Girl said:


> Omg to funny and have a hidding camra to take a pic of her face when she found it lol


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I couldn't find one..that was probably a baaaaaaaaaaaa---d idea to go look anyways


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I don't think I'd want a goat head either, but there are lots of other taxidermy things I'd really like


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Silver Lady pouted today again saying "I didnt get a box!"


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Saki said Friday, so I hope she meant both of the remaining boxes are tomorrow, we need pics!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Its killing me waiting to see what y'all get! I cant imagine the torture you two are actually going through! And I am beginning to think Kelloween really is psychic cause she said back at the beginning that she would be last reaped!!!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm gettin nuttin for Reaper..cause I been a very bad......


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Kelloween said:


> I'm gettin nuttin for Reaper..cause I been a very bad......


oh that just means your getting something extra special cause you ROCK,


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm sorry you haven't gotten reaped yet Kelloween & Silver Lady.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

We are the reapless...lol, that must not be a word..it auto corrected me


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

Kelloween said:


> We are the reapless...lol, that must not be a word..it auto corrected me


I was on facebook today and it corrected me when I did not put a W on walmart ... yup here also, sheesh... Walmart !!!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Oooohhhhh...maybe there will be a reaping or two today! I hope...I hope. I want more pics!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Araniella said:


> Oooohhhhh...maybe there will be a reaping or two today! I hope...I hope. I want more pics!


I hope so too ugh 

hang in there victims you are not fogotten


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Our mail lady used to come at 10am but now comes after 1:30, so I know how hard it is when you can hear her mail truck in the neighborhood.
Enough to make you want to go over to another street and intercept her!!! LOL


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

<<<<not me this time, its silver....lol


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

I got so excited when I logged on and saw Kelloween did the last post...couldn't wait to open it.... Sigh..... No pics? No reaps yet? Aye yai yai!!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Nope  I was forgotten like an old teddy bear..left waiting with no hope..disregarded like I wasn't here...LMAO am I making anyone fee bad?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

2 package out for delivery well one is deliverd it says the other is out for delivery


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Does someone need a hug? 

Always think of the movie 'Elf' when he goes to hug the raccoon. Somehow, I think I'd get the same response I'd get from Kelloween right now..hahaha





Kelloween said:


> Nope  I was forgotten like an old teddy bear..left waiting with no hope..disregarded like I wasn't here...LMAO am I making anyone fee bad?


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Can't be long now.....


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Oh God please let them both be reaped today. I don't think Kelloween or us could take another whole weekend waiting.


----------



## Silver Lady (Jul 12, 2011)

I am sorry Kelloween.....

BUT I WAS REAPED TODAY!!!!!

IshWitch is the best Reaper in the whole wide world!!

First, came the teaser that I gotten at the same time with my pacakage.










Then there was a couple of letters that were in the packages.









The first mudane items according to IshWitch...


















Then I came across this..... I was excited and yet disappoionted that I could not wear it. TOO SMALL! But do not worry. I will KEEP IT!









THEN...... DRUM ROLL PLEASE!!!!! These are my two favorite!









heheheheheh now Urlsa will not be alone.









THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I saw silver just posted her picture..awesome gift whoever sent it to her!!


----------



## Silver Lady (Jul 12, 2011)

P.S. I look like Ursla anyway. I even have the same hair cut and that chin of hers.....


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

nice ISHWITCH!!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Great Job IshWitch!!!! SilverLady I'm so glad to see Ursula is not alone! Very cool reap!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

yaaa nice reap you could make a pillow out of the shirt that would be cool since you said was to small just a idea


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

The tablecloth looks cool. What part glows in the dark?


----------



## Silver Lady (Jul 12, 2011)

Now we all shall wait with you!! 


Kelloween said:


> I saw silver just posted her picture..awesome gift whoever sent it to her!!


----------



## Silver Lady (Jul 12, 2011)

I had that thought too.. I shall wait and see.


Saki.Girl said:


> yaaa nice reap you could make a pillow out of the shirt that would be cool since you said was to small just a idea


----------



## Silver Lady (Jul 12, 2011)

NOT SURE YET... I have not open it to check it out.



Paint It Black said:


> The tablecloth looks cool. What part glows in the dark?


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow...great stuff Silver! Love the shirt...I think the pillow idea would be fun. Love those evil women!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

guess what?? I was reaped..thank you my reaper and now I can quit whining!!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Here's my pictures...LAST BUT NOT LEAST









bet yall are wondering what this is..








this is to make my own ghost..gotta figure it out, but I will!

then I got a witch and my candles I wanted!








and also a wreath








Thank you my reaper..I know you thought I was hard..lol..and NOW all of you can quit complaining that I wasnt reaped..hahahaha


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Kelloween said:


> guess what?? I was reaped..thank you my reaper and now I can quit whining!!



YAAAAAAAA all the victims got gifts whoot 

now post up pics


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

YAY!!!
I'm so glad you like everything! 
I tried to tape the skull so it was the head of Mickey's body, didn't know if that would make it in transit so you could see it. 
Hang your ghosties in the trees,
watch them fly in the slightest breeze!

I wasn't sure about the shirt, but you can use the gift receipt to exchange it, or here are some ideas so you can adjust it to fit.
http://search.yahoo.com/search?p=cutting+up+t-shirts&ei=UTF-8&fr=moz35
I do this all of the time! I hate black shirts, too hot here, so attach the pic from one T onto another one that is a coordinating color. I use several lacing techniques, too. It is easy and fun and my favorite, no sew. Plus I can make it fit "the girls" better too. 

Oh I'm so glad everything got there safe and you like it!  PHEW!
You would've gotten it Monday but it got sent back because they read a 5 as a 6 in the zipcode! And it isn't like I have that bad of handwriting!
Sooo Happy!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Kelloween...love that wreath! I think I have that witch...does she dance around...ok, more like wiggle when turned on. She makes me giggle.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

No, she is on a cone like thing..


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I want to thank everyone who joined in on the mini reapers what a blast it was We will do it again next year so make sure to load up your halloween stash for next years mini reapers whoot . 

Now remmber join in on the big reaper lets have way more fun whoot 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...-secret-reaper-sign-up-discussion-thread.html


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

..and Thank you, Saki for pulling it all together. This was soo much fun!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

OK, _WE_ will all stop whining, LOL. Good stuff there Kelloween. I can share some cheesecloth ghost instructions that were given to me from im the goddess.

And Saki, Thank you for putting on these minis - they were lots of fun.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Yes, Thank you Saki..you are great!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

Kelloween, I was waiting to make sure you liked your stuff before coming out and saying it was me. You definitely were a toughie to reap. I just kept second guessing everything. Guess I didn't need to worry so much. Glad you like it all. I really really was worried you wouldn't. The witch turns on and makes noises but that's all she does.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

Ps that box was shipped a week and 2 days ago. Friggin postal service sucks and took their sweet time getting it to you


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yay, so glad every one got reaped,
Silver,, what nice gifts, love the evil queens!!!! and yes, you could do alot with that wonderful tshirt!! every thing is awesome! 

Kelloween, what great gifts! love the candles ., and the witch, the ghost will be cool when you get it together, the wreath is awesome,,
Mariposa, what do you mean (as in the letter) did the best with what you had??!!?? you rocked it!!!!! now you need to come do the big reaper! ( there is enough time to do that AND finish secret santa!!! ) 


And a great big THANK YOU to Saki Girl for doing this, so so much fun,, put every one in the mood for the new one!!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

mariposa0283 said:


> Kelloween, I was waiting to make sure you liked your stuff before coming out and saying it was me. You definitely were a toughie to reap. I just kept second guessing everything. Guess I didn't need to worry so much. Glad you like it all. I really really was worried you wouldn't. The witch turns on and makes noises but that's all she does.


Did you make the candles?? I wanted some..been gonna make them and never do, I'll figure the ghost out..PIB sent me some instructions! It must have gotten lost, I think it went all over..the box was a little smashy..but it was all okay..Thank you again!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Geezzz..now I don't have anything to whine about here..let me go over to the other reaper and whine for a victim...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

your all very welcome


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

bethene said:


> yay, so glad every one got reaped,
> Silver,, what nice gifts, love the evil queens!!!! and yes, you could do alot with that wonderful tshirt!! every thing is awesome!
> 
> Kelloween, what great gifts! love the candles ., and the witch, the ghost will be cool when you get it together, the wreath is awesome,,
> ...


My stocks are almost non existent and I'm terrible at crafting things. I have little patience for errors and I'm overly critical of my work. Plus all that was originally in the box was the wreath, ghost pieces and candles. 

Yes kelloween I did make them. Had them sitting around partially finished since last year lol. Your two are the only ones I've finished


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I love what you got Kelloween!
Those candles are great and I'd love to see the directions for your Spook!
Please post pics of it's creation! I have a bunch of those heads and need more creepies to fill my yard!
That wreath is killer! I got a wreath 2 reaps ago and have gotten so many compliments on it, bet you will too.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Silver Lady said:


> NOT SURE YET... I have not open it to check it out.


The moons glow. I have a few of these, they are really nice looking under blacklight. 
And a freebie for the reaper in my book, since I only paid 25cents for each of them after Halloween at Kmartha (oh yeah she pulled out of there, now it is Sandra Lee Land  ) 2 years ago.

Love after Halloween sales!


----------



## "i got a rock!" (Apr 20, 2013)

Nice job everyone  looks like everyone had a blast, I know I had a blast watching everyone get reaped. so glad I signed up for the big reaper can't wait


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Yes! THANK YOU SAKI!!!!!!
I have really enjoyed both minireapers!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Secret Santa you say?
hmmm...please explain!
I used to do Secret Satan (santa letters mixed around) on Horrorfind Forum. It was a blast as well!



bethene said:


> yay, so glad every one got reaped,
> Silver,, what nice gifts, love the evil queens!!!! and yes, you could do alot with that wonderful tshirt!! every thing is awesome!
> 
> Kelloween, what great gifts! love the candles ., and the witch, the ghost will be cool when you get it together, the wreath is awesome,,
> ...


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Yes thank you Saki for taking the time to do not one but 2 secret reapers.. and allowing me to join in the fun even though i was late


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

IshWitch said:


> Secret Santa you say?
> hmmm...please explain!
> I used to do Secret Satan (santa letters mixed around) on Horrorfind Forum. It was a blast as well!
> 
> ...


On Christmas fan club. Sign up deadline is already passed though.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice reaps, both! I think we did pretty well as a group--everyone seems pretty pleased with their gifts and we all had a ton of fun doing it.
Thanks to Saki for arranging these for us!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Congrats to our last two victims!! You both got some very cool things! I love the villain dolls and the ghosts!! This was fun.. Thanks Saki and everyone else for making this a wonderful thread!! It was a great way to kick off the Halloween Pre-Season!!


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

All of the gifts were just so great and I had a blast. Thanks so much!!!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

mariposa0283 said:


> On Christmas fan club. Sign up deadline is already passed though.


You know, I belong to Christmas Fan Club. I belong to so dang many sites! I need to make an honest attempt to at least check in once a week, I swear!
I'm going to have to make a midyear resolution!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

IshWitch said:


> YAY!!!
> I'm so glad you like everything!
> I tried to tape the skull so it was the head of Mickey's body, didn't know if that would make it in transit so you could see it.
> Hang your ghosties in the trees,
> ...


 She is thinking if not a pillow case, she could cut out for car seat cover. She has one that she made and she was wanting another one for the other car seat.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Silver Lady and I enjoyed doing this. Now we are ready for the main one!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Work has been getting in the way of my Halloween Forum obsession, but I finally was able to catch up. As they say, good things come to those who wait, and the last two reaps where no exception. Silver lady, enjoy your evilness, and might I suggest cutting the queen portion of the shirt out, and sewing it to another shirt that fits so you can wear it. I think it could look really nice.

Kelloween, love the wreath. Great job Miraposa! I just made my first cheesecloth ghost for the mini reaper 1, and it was very easy. Have fun with it.

Great reaps everyone. I had a great time seeing all the truly amazing things you talented people come up with. I am in awe, and humbled.

A huge thank you to Saki.Girl for putting together both mini reapers. They were great.

Now to enjoy the main reaping!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Yay, love the final reaps. So glad everyone got there packages. Nice that no rescue reaping was needed either. 

Saki.Girl!!!! Thank you!! This was awesome. Now... to wait non-patentially like the other's for a victim from the next.big.secret.reaper.round.....


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Great time, Great reaps, great people!!
Thanks for organizing these mini's Saki!!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

AHHGGG!! I missed this! Damn it! I even came in early this year, to get in the big reaper round 1. darnit buggery lol. I really need to get my halloween timing on!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

\ Hollows Eva the main SR sign up is going on right now.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/127604-official-2013-secret-reaper-sign-up-discussion-thread-24.html#post1483376
http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/127605-likes-dislikes-thread-2013-secret-reaper-4.html#post1483397


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Yes thanks! I found the main one. I'm just expressing jealousy over this one as I'm an SR Addict lol


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Hollows Eva said:


> Yes thanks! I found the main one. I'm just expressing jealousy over this one as I'm an SR Addict lol


they will be back next year for sure


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Has anyone made anything with your hauls?


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

my Dollar store rats i remove the squeaker poke out the eyes and replace it with LED lights and a battery awsome affect


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I haven't. All my stuff was complete. 
Now we're all working on the main reaper


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Da%# i posted on the incorrect page. sorry guys.


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

my awesome reapings!! Thank you so so much! My apologies for my flakiness on taking so long to post. Life has been chaos as always here at the druid mansion.






perfect vines to line the top of the foyer for the party!






this gorgeous vintage style plaque hanging went up instantly and will stay up all year. I love love it!






hehee hee someone did their homework 






also staying up all year.












she even remembered the hobbit and the elf. They were so stoked! Many mini thank yous






i love boxes, bags and dishes! Containers yays!!
 





and of course moss. With a forest theme I can never get enough! 

Druidess checking in! Missed you all so much. 3 long trips this summer, the last of which was totally unplanned. Everyone is home and feeling well. The decorating has started (and I've finally given some well deserved thanks on here). School starts soon so that locks me in to not traveling. Honestly I am relieved because that means I get to be here with you guys.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

great reap sweetie and you have been missed hope things settle down for you and we see you more  hugs


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

ondeko said:


> At the risk of sounding like a 13 year old girl: OMG! OMG! OMG! Druidess is the coolest reaper ever!! I don't covet very much in the world, but I *do* covet those skull shaped vodka bottles and I GOT 1!! It is as awesome as I had imagined, too. There was some useful stuff--paint made just for plastics and Great Stuff-- and a solar powered light up lily that will rock in the grave yard, too. But I love the skull bottle most of all. Thank you, Druidess. This reap was made entirely of awesome.


You are so welcome! I realized my note didn't get included. Sometimes my head is as empty as the crystal skull. Lol. I knew you "had enough" bottles and such, but I thought I'd take the chance at you not having one of these, I mean, who here doesn't like them, right? Haha. I'm glad you like everything. I really wanted to include something handmade, but just didnt have time in the chaos. You were a wonderful victim. Thank you for allowing me to reap you.


----------

